# PLCSim Netzwerkerweiterung "NetToPLCSim"



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Januar 2009)

Wer immer schonmal gerne seine Leitsysteme im Büro testen wollte kennt sicher das Problem:
Der Chef zahlt keine Test-SPS, und PLCSim nimmt über Netzwerk (TCP/IP) keine Verbindungen an.

Darum habe ich mir mit Hilfe des S7ProSim COM-Objektes und Teilen aus libnodave dieses Schnittstellenprogramm geschrieben, mit dem Datenbereiche aus PLCSim über Netzwerk gelesen/geschrieben werden können.

Das S7ProSim-Objekt unterstützt folgende Speicherbereiche:
# Datenbausteine (lesen und schreiben)
# Merker (lesen und schreiben)
# Ausgänge (nur lesen)
# Eingänge (nur schreiben) 

Hinweis: Das Programm funktioniert erst ab PLCSim Version 5.4!

Das Projekt habe ich bei Sourceforge hochgeladen:

http://nettoplcsim.sourceforge.net/

bzw.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/

Ich hoffe es kann noch jemand gebrauchen.

Über Kritiken und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen, da die PC-Programmierung nicht gerade zu meinem Hauptgeschäft gehört ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## HeizDuese (29 Januar 2009)

Danke !
Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal testen und ein Feedback geben.


----------



## MW (29 Januar 2009)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Danke !
> Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal testen und ein Feedback geben.


 
Funktionieren tut es auf jedenfall 




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hinweis: Das Programm funktioniert erst ab PLCSim Version 5.4!


 
Guter Hinweis 
Das liegt allerdings nicht an "NetToPLCSIM", sondern an der Schnittstelle von Prosim, denn diese konnte in den Vorgänger versionen noch nicht wirklich viel.
(Speziell in meinem Fall war es PLCSIM V5.2)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Januar 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Das liegt allerdings nicht an "NetToPLCSIM", sondern an der Schnittstelle von Prosim, denn diese konnte in den Vorgänger versionen noch nicht wirklich viel.
> (Speziell in meinem Fall war es PLCSIM V5.2)



Ah, ich dachte du hattest Version 5.3.

Ich habe nochmal auf der Siemens Seite nach Infos zu den Servicepacks geschaut. 
Dort steht zu Service Pack 1 für PLCSim 5.4:


			
				Siemens schrieb:
			
		

> Ab S7-PLCSIM V5.4 verwendet das PROSIM-Interface ausschließlich das COM-Objekt und ist z. B. mit Microsoft Visual Studio C++ V6.0 und in Microsoft Visual C++ .NET programmierbar.



Es könnte also sein dass es wirklich erst mit SP 1 funktioniert.


----------



## wormsattack (19 Februar 2009)

*Verbindung mit WinCC*

Hallo Thomas,

finde dein :TOOL: der Beschreibung nach sehr interssant und habe mir es gleich einmal runtergeladen. 
Ich möchte es zusammen mit WinCC V6.2 nutzen einem Serverpaar nutzen, allerdings habe ich Problem mit der Verbindung.

Server1:PLCSim läuft hier
NetToPlCSim hat verbindung zu PLCSim
WinCC ist direkt über Simatic S7 Protocol suite\TCP/IP 
Unit: PLCSIM(RFC 1006) verbunden​Server2:Soll nun über TCP/IP mit PLCSim auf Server1 kommunizieren.
Was muss ich nun einstellen damit es funktioniert?
(NetToPLCSim auf Server1 zeigt in der Statuszeile "Client: Not connected")
Muss ich hier weiterhin die IP der CPU oder die von Server1 eintragen und welche Unit muss ich nutzen?​hoffe du kannst mir helfen.
DANKE!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Februar 2009)

wormsattack schrieb:


> Server2:Soll nun über TCP/IP mit PLCSim auf Server1 kommunizieren.
> Was muss ich nun einstellen damit es funktioniert?
> (NetToPLCSim auf Server1 zeigt in der Statuszeile "Client: Not connected")
> Muss ich hier weiterhin die IP der CPU oder die von Server1 eintragen und welche Unit muss ich nutzen?​



Hallo,
es ist so, dass der Rechner auf dem PLCSim läuft die IP-Adresse deiner SPS besitzen sollte.
Also hast du in deinem WinCC eine S7-Station mit z.B. 192.168.1.100 angelegt, dann müsstest du deinem PLCSim-Rechner diese IP-Adresse vergeben. WinCC baut dann eine Verbindung zu 192.168.1.100 auf und NetToPLCSim nimmt diese Anfrage an. Im Statusfeld "Client" würde dann die IP-Adresse vom WinCC-Rechner stehen.

Von zwei Rechnern kann man jedoch nicht gleichzeitig auf NetToPLCSim zugreifen, da es nur eine Verbindung zur Zeit annimmt.

Aber du schriebst ja dass du den anderen WinCC-Rechner direkt mit PLCSim koppelst, darum sollte das nicht stören.

Gruß


----------



## wormsattack (20 Februar 2009)

Besten Dank!


----------



## herbert1 (21 Februar 2009)

*PlcSim*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir das Paket auch heruntergeladen.
Danke!
Ich nutze PlcSim auch sehr viel.
Kann mir evt. jemand erklären
wie ich diese Erweiterung nutze bzw. installiere.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Februar 2009)

herbert1 schrieb:


> Kann mir evt. jemand erklären
> wie ich diese Erweiterung nutze bzw. installiere.



Hallo,
da gibt es nichts zu installieren. 
Wenn du das Paket auf deiner Festplatte entpackt hast, hast du dort einen Ordner _/bin.
_Dort befindet sich die _NetToPLCSim.exe_. Dies ist das eigentliche Programm. Im Programm gibt es ja nur zwei Buttons: Start/Stop. Mit Start wird die Verbindung zu PLCSim hergestellt (wenn es denn läuft) und das Programm lauscht daraufhin auf Port 102.

Anzumerken ist noch dass ein Dienst _SIMATIC IEPG Help Service _von Step 7 diesen Port belegen könnte. Diese muss dann entweder temporär gestoppt oder ganz deaktiviert werden. Dazu auch mal in die Datei liesmich.html reinschauen. 

Du kannst das Programm an jede andere Stelle auf deiner Festplatte kopieren, es müssen nur die_ Interop.S7PROSIMLib.dll_ und _noDaveServer.dll _im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die exe vorhanden sein.

In den anderen Ordnern sind die Quellcodes vorhanden.

Ich muss mal sehen wie das bei anderen Projekten gehandhabt wird. Evtl. mache ich da nochmal ein Binärpaket und ein Sourcen-Paket.


----------



## herbert1 (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
bei mir kommt die Meldung:
Client: No connected 
Server 1: PlcSim V5.4 SP2
Server 2: WinCCflex 2007 Runtime

Hast Du evt. ein kleines Beispielprojekt für mich?

Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Februar 2009)

herbert1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> bei mir kommt die Meldung:
> Client: No connected
> Server 1: PlcSim V5.4 SP2
> ...



Also ein Beispielprojekt würde dir nicht viel bringen.

Das einizige worauf du achten musst ist dass deine Netzwerkeinstellungen passen. So wie ich es oben auch schon erklärt habe:

Angenommen du hast bei deinem WinCC flexible Projekt für die SPS-Station die IP-Adresse 192.168.1.100 eingetragen, dann musst dein PLCSim-Rechner (bei dir "Server 1") genau diese IP-Adresse bekommen.
Subnetzmaske und Gateway natürlich auch, sodass beide überhaupt miteinander kommunizieren können.

Du muss dir vorstellen dass der PLCSim-Rechner deine spätere SPS mit  Netzwerkschnittstelle darstellt.


----------



## Bitverbieger (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas v2.1
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Tool.:TOOL:
Wir bereiten zur Zeit einen Umbau von einer AEG Steuerung auf S7 vor, einschließlich WinCC 6.2 Dieses Programm ermöglicht es uns die gesamte Anlage nacheinander durchzutesten.
1000 "Danke Button"


----------



## th69xx (27 Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe das Programm mit der Visualisierung Zenon erfolgreich getestet und bisher keine Probleme festgestellt.

(Bezug zu meinen Beiträgen im Thread: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24315)

Thomas


----------



## herbert1 (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme leider keine Verbindung.
Wenn alles auf einem Rechner läuft, dann funktioniert es. 
Auf Recher 1 (IP:192.168.2.100) läuft Step4V.5.4 mit PlcSimV.5.4SP2 und nettoplcsim, aur Rechner 2 (IP:192.168.2.106) WinCCflex 2007 Runtime.
Starte ich dann die Runtime kommt als Meldung:
(Verbindung abgebaut:
Verbindung_1, Station 192.168.2.100, Baugruppenträger 0, Platz 2).
Hat evt. jemand ein Tipp?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Februar 2009)

herbert1 schrieb:


> Auf Recher 1 (IP:192.168.2.100) läuft Step4V.5.4 mit PlcSimV.5.4SP2 und nettoplcsim, aur Rechner 2 (IP:192.168.2.106) WinCCflex 2007 Runtime.
> Starte ich dann die Runtime kommt als Meldung:
> (Verbindung abgebaut:
> Verbindung_1, Station 192.168.2.100, Baugruppenträger 0, Platz 2).
> Hat evt. jemand ein Tipp?



Hast du vielleicht eine Firewall (die von Windows oder von einem anderen "Security"-Programm) aktiv?
Wenn ja, dann diese entweder beim Testen ausschalten oder den Port 102 in der Firewall freigeben.

Wenn du das überprüft hast, mal eine Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und dort:

```
C:\>telnet 192.168.2.100 102
```
eingeben und prüfen ob Telnet sich mit nettoplcsim verbinden kann.


----------



## herbert1 (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
bei einem Rechner klappt die Verbindung mit 
C:\>telnet 192.168.2.106 102 bei dem anderen nicht 
C:\>telnet 192.168.2.100 102
Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Host hergestellt werden, auf Port 102
Ich weiß aber nicht, wer Port 102 schon belegt.
(Simatic IEPG Help Service ist es nicht)
Habe mir das Programm TCPView besorgt, kann darin aber nicht erkennen wer den Port blockiert.
Firewall ist keine aktiv.


----------



## th69xx (4 März 2009)

Servus Herbert1,

du kannst auch mit Betriebssystembefehlen herausfinden, welches Programm welchen Port belegt. Durch Eingabe von netstat -ano erhältst du die PID-Nummer des Prozesses, welcher einen bestimmten Port belegt (siehe Bildschirmkopie, 1. Zeile in der Eingabeaufforderung -> PID 760 für Port 102). Im Task Manager musst du die Spalte für die PIDs einblenden und dann sollte das zugehörige Programm auszumachen sein.


Mit Zenon habe ich inzwischen auch die Verbindung mit zwei Unterschiedlichen Rechnern erfolgreich getestet.

An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Lob für den Ersteller des Programms (Thomas_v2.1), für die gute Arbeit und die Wahl der Lizensierung (Open Source).

Thomas


----------



## mar001 (18 März 2009)

th69xx schrieb:


> Servus Herbert1,
> 
> du kannst auch mit Betriebssystembefehlen herausfinden, welches Programm welchen Port belegt. Durch Eingabe von netstat -ano erhältst du die PID-Nummer des Prozesses, welcher einen bestimmten Port belegt (siehe Bildschirmkopie, 1. Zeile in der Eingabeaufforderung -> PID 760 für Port 102). Im Task Manager musst du die Spalte für die PIDs einblenden und dann sollte das zugehörige Programm auszumachen sein.
> 
> ...


 

I need to know how to connect the client, I am using the opc server KepServerEx


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 März 2009)

mar001 schrieb:


> I need to know how to connect the client, I am using the opc server KepServerEx



Remind that NetToPLCSim works only if your Kepserver uses S7-communication over TCP/IP.

You have to set the IP-address of your PC (on which PLCSim is running)
 to the IP-address your real PLC will have (and the IP you have configured in your Kepware OPC server).

Then start NetToPLCSim on your PLCSim-PC and hit the Start-Button.
If all is OK you will see:
"Starte Server...
...gestartet"
in the textbox.
The statusbar will show "PLCSIM: Verbunden".

If you have a firewall on your pc, make sure you open port 102 for incoming connections.

Then your OPC-server will be able to connect to PLCSim.

Thomas


----------



## mar001 (20 März 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Remind that NetToPLCSim works only if your Kepserver uses S7-communication over TCP/IP.
> 
> You have to set the IP-address of your PC (on which PLCSim is running)
> to the IP-address your real PLC will have (and the IP you have configured in your Kepware OPC server).
> ...


 
It works very nice, Thanks.


----------



## mar001 (20 März 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Remind that NetToPLCSim works only if your Kepserver uses S7-communication over TCP/IP.
> 
> You have to set the IP-address of your PC (on which PLCSim is running)
> to the IP-address your real PLC will have (and the IP you have configured in your Kepware OPC server).
> ...


I thing that I need to gave you more information about what I am doing.
I thing that one picture explain more than 1.000 words.
All is working fine.​I will appreciated your comment to modify the diagram


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 März 2009)

Hi,
your scheme is correct, but i simplified it a little bit.

Thomas


----------



## mar001 (24 März 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> your scheme is correct, but i simplified it a little bit.
> 
> Thomas


 

Your schema show me that it is not necessary to implement the hardware of the PLC with a TCP/IP connection. It is going to work whit all the differents connections, Profibus-Dp, MPi and TCP/IP. I am going to modify my schema .​Thanks


----------



## dalbi (27 März 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kann noch jemand gebrauchen.
> 
> Über Kritiken und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen, da die PC-Programmierung nicht gerade zu meinem Hauptgeschäft gehört



Hallo Thomas,

dafür das die PC-Programmierung nicht gerade zu Deinem Hauptgeschäft gehört, finde ich die Sache echt gut gelungen. Funktioniert 1a, getestet mit libnodave.dll unter Excel und Delphi.

Danke, Danke, ...

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Mai 2009)

Alle die die Software zum Testen benutzen sollten sich mal die aktuelle Version herunterladen.

Durch Rückmeldung von anderen Leuten bin ich noch auf den ein oder anderen Fehler in der Protokollverarbeitung gestoßen.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/


----------



## th69xx (8 Mai 2009)

*Schreiben von Doppelworten*

Servus Thomas,

ich glaube einen Fehler beim Schreiben von Datendoppelworten festgestellt zu haben (auch mit der letzten Version 0.5).
Im Visualisierungssystem (Zenon) ist eine Doppelwortvariable auf DB309.DBD8 definiert (belegt dadurch die Bytes 8, 9, 10, 11). Das Lesen (Anzeige in der Visualisierung) funktioniert, jedoch beim Schreiben bleibt der Wert unverändert, solange man kleine Zahlenwerte eingibt (Zahlenwerte kleiner 2^24, so dass das höherwertigste Byte 8 gleich Null bleibt).
Bei Eingabe von Werten, die auch das höherwertigste Byte "benötigen", verändert sich der Wert, jedoch ist das zurückgelesene Ergebnis anders, weil die Bytes 9,10,11 nicht geschrieben werden. 
Die Angefragten Daten an PLCSIM zeigen auch, dass nur Byte 8 geschrieben wird (Auszug - die Read Einträge von DB309 stammen vom Lesezyklus vorher):

  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB8
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB9
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB10
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB11
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB12
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB13
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB14
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB15
  Write PLCSim: DB309.DBB8



Bei einer auf Byte 10 definierten Wortvariable (belegt die Bytes 10, 11) funktioniert hingegen das Lesen und Schreiben einwandfrei, die Log-Einträge zeigen auch, dass Byte 10 und 11 geschrieben werden.

  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB8
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB9
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB10
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB11
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB12
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB13
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB14
  Read PLCSim: DB309.DBB15
  Write PLCSim: DB309.DBB10
  Write PLCSim: DB309.DBB11

Mit einer echten CPU sind mir mit Zenon keine Probleme beim Schreiben von Doppelwortvariablen bekannt, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Schreibtelegramme an NetToPLCSim die richtigen Datentypkennungen, usw. enthalten. Bei Anzeige der Angefragten Datenbereiche (Items) werden scheinbar keine Write Einträge gelistet (nur Read-Request...).

Könntest du dies bei Gelegenheit überprüfen oder mir einen Tipp geben, in welchem Quellcodefile ich am besten zuerst suchen sollte.

Danke,
Thomas H.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2009)

th69xx schrieb:


> Servus Thomas,
> 
> ich glaube einen Fehler beim Schreiben von Datendoppelworten festgestellt zu haben (auch mit der letzten Version 0.5).



Ich glaube ich habe es schon gefunden. Der Zenon Treiber scheint der einzige zu sein der einer andere Transportgröße als Byte verwendet.

In der noDaveServer.c ist dann der Fehler:

```
else if (item[i].transportSize >[COLOR=Red]=[/COLOR] TRANSPORT_SIZE_DWORD) { // DWORD, DINT oder REAL
            item[i].length *= 4;
        }
```
Also es fehlte das =, darum wurde nur ein Byte geschrieben.

Ich habe die dll mal neu erzeugt und gezippt angehängt.
Wenn du das dann mal testen könntest wäre ich dir dankbar, meine Treiber machen alle nur "byte".

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## th69xx (11 Mai 2009)

Ich habe die neue DLL mit der Version 0.5 kombiniert und die Doppelworte werden jetzt korrekt geschrieben. Habe noch zusätzlich mit Real-Zahlen getestet (lesen/schreiben) und ebenfalls keine Probleme festgestellt.

Danke und Grüße,
Thomas H.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Mai 2009)

Hi Thomas,
danke für deinen Test, ich habe die aktualisierte Version mal online gestellt.

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand für Wireshark einen eigenen Protokoll-Dissector geschrieben?
Ab und zu könnte man das für das S7-Protokoll schon mal gebrauchen. Viele Protokolle anderer SPS-Steuerungen (z.B. TwinCat ADS) gibt es dort schon.
Jedoch sieht es so aus als wenn man zur Erstellung eines eigenen Dissectors (zumindest für die Windows-Version) einen MS-Compiler benötigt :-(
Außerdem geht das schon etwas ans C-Eingemachte.


----------



## JUNA (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
im Zusammhang mit dem neuen Servicepack 3 (Kommunikation zwischen den Instanzen geht wirklich, habe es mit PUT/GET über TCP/IP getestet..) von PLCSim stellt sich mir die Frage, wie man die Instanz festlegen kann, mit der NetToPLCSim kommuniziert?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Juni 2009)

JUNA schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> im Zusammhang mit dem neuen Servicepack 3 (Kommunikation zwischen den Instanzen geht wirklich, habe es mit PUT/GET über TCP/IP getestet..) von PLCSim stellt sich mir die Frage, wie man die Instanz festlegen kann, mit der NetToPLCSim kommuniziert?



Noch kann man das nicht, dazu müsste ich auch zwei verschiedene Versionen von nettoplcsim machen.
Ich habe mir bis jetzt nur die Dokumentation zum SP3 durchgelesen. Demnach sollte sich die jetzige Version immer mit der Instanz 1 von PLCSim verbinden.

Eine einfachste Erweiterung die ich machen könnte wäre ein Auswahlfeld in dem die gewünschte Instanz ausgewählt werden kann.

Am schönsten wäre dass ich mich von einer Visualisierung auch mit mehreren simulierten CPUs verbinden kann.
Der PC auf dem die PLCSim Simulationen laufen hat aber üblicherweise nur eine IP.
Dann müsste man der Netzwerkkarte mehrere IP-Adressen zuteilen, da der Port über den die Kommunikation abläuft immer der gleiche bleibt und somit keine Unterscheidung der angefragten SPS möglich wäre.
Allerdings wüsste ich nicht wie man einen Socket an eine bestimmte IP-Adresse des Servers/Netzwerkkarte binden kann.


----------



## ChrisC (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich bin durch Zufall auf Dein Tool gestossen. Super Sache!

Leider hab ich das Problem, dass sich der Client nicht verbinden kann.
Ich bin PCS7 Nutzer, aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Meine Konfiguration:
1. Rechner ES
    PLCSim 5.4 SP3 hat die IP von dem Rechner
    PLCSim ist mit NetToPLCSim verbunden

2. Rechner WinCC Server
    Variablen auf Named Connections oder TCP/IP gemappt
    Keine Verbindung zu NetToPLCSim
    mit Telnet lässt sich eine Verbindung aufbauen.

Auf welche PG/PC Schnittstelle muss ich die einzelnen Rechner einstellen?
Muss ich mit dem Komponenten Konfigurator arbeiten?

Hast Du sonst noch eine weitere Idee?

Da ich Informatiker bin, werde ich mich mal in meiner Freizeit hinsetzen und
mir den Quellcode mal anschauen, vielleicht hab ich ja noch ne Idee mit der 
Auswahl der Schnittstelle oder evtl sogar mehreren Verbindungen...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2009)

Hi,
also ob das mit PCS7 funktioniert weiß ich nicht, glaube eher nicht.

Ich habe die Kommunikation PCS7<->SPS noch nicht abgehört, aber das was ich von der PCS7 Projektierung kenne werden da so viele Spezialfunktionen der SPS genutzt die nettoplcsim garnicht beantworten kann (und die Schnittstelle zu PLCSim noch weniger).
Ein nacktes WinCC geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ChrisC (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Eigentlich sollte es doch die gleiche S7-Verbindung sein egal ob PCS7
oder nicht.

Wo werden denn bei einem nackten PCS7 die Variablen bzw. die Verbindungen angelegt?

In PCS7 finde ich die im WinCC Explorer im "Variablenhaushalt" -> "Simatic S7 PROTOCOL SUITE" -> und dann eben "Named Connections" oder "TCP/IP" oder "Industrial Ethernet"

Zum testen könnte ich ja in dem WinCC Projekt einfach eine neue Verbindung per Hand anlegen, wenn Du mir sagst, welche Art die Verbindung haben muss?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2009)

Bei WinCC legst du die Variablen unter "TCP/IP" an. IP Adresse ist dann der Rechner auf dem nettoplcsim läuft. Die Angaben Rack und Slot sind dafür erstmal egal.

PCS7 nutzt je nach Konfiguration z.B. viele Diagnosefunktionen der SPS, ein anderes Alarmierungssystem und wer weiß was sonst noch - man kann in den PCS7-Blob ja nicht reingucken.


----------



## amutxas (16 Juni 2009)

I need help to connect a kepware server to plcsim. I can connect nettoplcsim with plcsim but when I connect the opc server to nettoplcsim I make some error in configuration and they make error when I read items. Can someone tell me how can I configure the server? Thanks


----------



## ChrisC (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich PCS7 V7.1 nutze/teste und
darin ist WinCC 7.0 enthalten.

Gibt es mit WinCC 7.0 und NetToPLCSim schon Erfahrungen?

Ich habe noch mal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und siehe da es funktioniert. Im Komponenten Konfigurator war noch was falsch und somit war dem Server (WinCC) die Verbindung zur Steuerung nicht bekannt. Nun funktioniert auch die Kommunikation.
Zwar steht bei mir die Meldung in Runtime an, dass die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut ist, aber Faceplates lassen sich öffnen und bedienen.
NetToPLCSim meldet auch keine Fehler.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## SirTobi (26 Juni 2009)

*Problem mit Datentransfer zw. PLCSim und InTouch bei Eingangsbits*

Hallo Zusammen,

  ich bin Lehrer an einer Berufsschule und unterrichte Automatisierungstechnik. Meine Schule hat zwar einige ältere Siemens-SPSen (CPU313), leider gibt es jedoch kaum Automatisierungsmodelle. 
  Da ich InTouch recht gut kenne, möchte ich mit InTouch Simulationen von Prozessanlagen erstellen, die die Schüler automatisieren sollen. D. h. die Schüler erstellen Step7-Programme, laden Sie in PLCSim und kontrollieren dann in InTouch, ob ihre Step7-Programme die Prozessanlagen tatsächlich richtig automatisieren. 
  Zu diesem Zweck wäre mir NetToPLCSim eine sehr große Hilfe, da damit PLCSim und InTouch kommunizieren könnten. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe erfolgt der Datentransfer folgendermaßen:

  InTouch <-> Server "DASSIDirect V1.5" <-> NetToPLCSim <-> PLCSim

  Überraschenderweise funktioniert der Datentransfer nur teilweise: Mit Merkerwörtern und Ausgangsbits klappt es wunderbar. 

*Ungelöst ist für mich folgendes Problem:*

*Der Datentransfer klappt nicht mit Eingangs- und Merkerbits.*

Zum Testen des Servers "DASSIDirect V1.5" stellt Wonderware einen sogenannten WWClient zur Verfügung, der Status- bzw. Fehlermeldung generiert. Bei Eingangsbits liefert er die Status-/Fehlermeldung 0x0004. Leider sagt mir das herzlich wenig.

  Für Tipps oder Ratschläge zu meinem Problem wäre ich sehr dankbar.

  Gruß Tobias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2009)

SirTobi schrieb:


> *Ungelöst ist für mich folgendes Problem:*
> 
> *Der Datentransfer klappt nicht mit Eingangs- und Merkerbits.*



Moin,
Adressen aus dem Eingangsbereich (E) können leider nur geschrieben werden, Ausgänge dagegen nur gelesen. Das liegt an der Schnittstelle von PLCSim, ist in der liesmich.html aber auch beschrieben.

Merkerbits sollten eigentlich in beide Richtungen funktionieren. Hast du die aktuelle Version (0.6.1)? Ich hatte in einer älteren nämlich dahingehend noch einen Fehler.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SirTobi (29 Juni 2009)

*Eingänge in PLCSim von InTouch aus schreiben*

Hallo,

der Datentransfer von Merkerbits zwischen PLCSim und der Wonderware-Software gelingt inzwischen. In der Wonderware-Software muss bei Merkerbits ein zusätzliches X in die Adresse eingefügt werden. 

Beispiel: in Step7: M1.0, in Wonderware (InTouch): M*X*1.0

*Der Datentransfer mit den Eingängen, d.h. das Schreiben der Eingänge von InTouch aus, ist ein Problem und funktioniert bei mir nicht.*

Wenn ich einem Eingangsbit (z. B. E4.1) einen Wert zuweise, erscheint in NetToPLCSim die Fehlermeldung: "Item[2]  -   BYTE 1 :BYTE[4] - Error". Diese Fehlermeldung wird jede Sekunde neu angezeigt. Das passt zur Zykluszeit des Wonderware-Servers (SIDirect DAServer 1.5 Service Pack 1).

Beobachten kann ich außerdem Folgendes: In InTouch wird ein von mir gesetztes Bit nach kurzer Zeit zurückgesetzt. 

Möglicherweise werden vom Wonderware-Servers (SIDirect DAServer) die Eingänge nicht nur geschrieben sondern auch gelesen, was NetToPLCSim nicht zulässt und vielleicht deswegen eine Fehlermeldung liefert.

Muss man bei NetToPLCSim oder beim Wonderware-Server noch etwas einstellen?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
kannst du mal einen DB-Dump deiner Datenbasis-Konfiguration machen und mir zukommen lassen?
Wenn du in Intouch eine Variable "EXy.x" anlegst, wird diese auch aus der SPS abgefragt. Das lässt sich leider nicht verhindern, da es eine Option "Nur schreiben" nicht gibt. Darum gibt es immer den Fehler.
Ich bin da auf die Siemens-Schnittstelle angewiese. Also ich kann es nicht ändern auch wenn ich es wollte.

Als Möglichkeit könntest du den E/A Bereich in einen anderen Speicherbereich (z.B. DB) mappen, und am Anfang des OB1 in den E/A-Bereich schreiben/lesen.

Eigentlich habe ich das mit Intouch schon recht umfangreich getestet. Etwas besonderes einzustellen gibt es auch nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## JesperMP (29 Juni 2009)

Ist der Problem mit das schreiben von Eingänge nicht dafür das der CPU das Prozesimage sofort überschreibt ?
Ich glaube auch nicht das es funktioniert bei andere HMI's.
In keine Real-Applikation sollte es möglich sein Eingänge zu beschreiben.



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Möglichkeit könntest du den E/A Bereich in einen anderen Speicherbereich (z.B. DB) mappen, und am Anfang des OB1 in den E/A-Bereich schreiben/lesen.


Das wäre eine Lösung. Nur sollte man ein Einschalt-Bit programmieren, so das es nur bei Simulation aktiv ist.
Genau so mache ich bei meine eigene Simulierungen.
Sei nur gewarnt das PLCSIM mit diesen Verfahr die Eingänge nicht immer korrekt darstellt (mit [ ] und [v]).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2009)

SirTobi schrieb:


> *Der Datentransfer mit den Eingängen, d.h. das Schreiben der Eingänge von InTouch aus, ist ein Problem und funktioniert bei mir nicht.*



Das mit den Eingängen geht bei mit dem DAServer überhaupt nicht wie ich gerade gelesen habe:



			
				SIDirect DAServer Help schrieb:
			
		

> Note All inputs are Read-Only.



Als er kann Eingänge nur lesen, nettoplcsim nur schreiben. Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## dr.hareg (9 Juli 2009)

*MP277 NettoPLCSIM*

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich mich mit einem MP277 oder der Runtime auf einem PC mit NettoPLCSIM verbinden möchte stürzt mir das ganze Panel oder die Runtime ab, eine andere Software die wir im Einsatz haben und über libnodave kommuniziert funktioniert Problemlos.
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Firewall hab ich schon probiert an der liegts wohl nicht was könnte sonst noch Probleme machen?

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juli 2009)

Ja, WinCCflexible macht ab und zu Probleme, weil es noch mehr Daten als nur die Variablen anfragt (SZL).
Einen Teil habe ich schon eingebaut, kann das aber zur Zeit mangels OP nur mit der Runtime testen. Mit dieser sieht es zumindest bei ersten Tests gut aus, aber flex fragt je nach Variablenkonfiguration noch verschiedene andere Sachen ab. Darum habe ich diesen Versionsstand noch nicht veröffentlicht.

Abstürze konnte ich bei der Flex-Runtime nicht beobachten, sondern es wurde die Verbindung wieder abgebaut wenn nettoplcsim nicht richtig geantwortet hat.

Wenn du Lust hast kannst du das mit der Version im Anhang mal Testen und berichten.

Thomas


----------



## dr.hareg (13 Juli 2009)

*flex*

hallo thomas,

also die neue version bringt eigentlich als einzigen unterschied nur das sich die flexible runtime nicht mehr verabschiedet aber daten werden immer noch keine übertragen wie gesagt mit unserer andern software die über libnodave kommuniziert gibts keine probleme und ich bin wirklich begeistert von diesem tool wenn du ne version hast die ich testen kann als her damit an einem nicht vorhandenen panel soll es nicht scheitern 

grüße gerhard


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Juli 2009)

dr.hareg schrieb:


> also die neue version bringt eigentlich als einzigen unterschied nur das sich die flexible runtime nicht mehr verabschiedet aber daten werden immer noch keine übertragen wie gesagt mit unserer andern software die über libnodave kommuniziert gibts keine probleme und ich bin wirklich begeistert von diesem tool wenn du ne version hast die ich testen kann als her damit an einem nicht vorhandenen panel soll es nicht scheitern



Ich habe mir das mit WinCCflexible 2008 eben nochmal genauer angesehen.

Das Problem ist, dass flex z.B. bei Störmeldungen zyklische Daten aus der SPS abfragt.
Also es wird einmal eine Anfrage an die SPS mit den gewünschten zyklischen Daten gestellt, die nachher die SPS automatisch im angegebenen Intervall zurücksendet.

Diese Funktion ist bei nettoplcsim nicht integriert.

So wie ich das gesehen habe stellt Flexible diese Anfragen für zyklische Telegramme nicht, wenn der Erfassungszyklus ausreichend hoch ist. Z.B. wenn die anderen Daten alle in 1s abgefragt werden, die Störmeldewörter alle 5s dann kommen diese Anfragen nicht, sondern packt diese in die Telegramme der "normalen" Variablen.
So könnte man das zumindest zum erstmal zum Testen benutzen.

Am besten läuft nettoplcsim mit nicht-Siemens Produkten, weil diese nicht diese Spezialtelegramme versenden, sondern nur das übliche Variablen lesen/schreiben ;-)


----------



## jo_eltay (16 Juli 2009)

Hi,
Sorry i don't understand german..
I'm very new to plcsim and nettoplcsim..
I want to connect plcsim to intouch using plcsim.
plcsim, intouch and nettoplcsim are all installed on the same computer. My computer IP address is 192.168.2.2. 
how do I connect nettoplcsim to plcsim?
please help.. thanks.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2009)

jo_eltay schrieb:


> I want to connect plcsim to intouch using plcsim.
> plcsim, intouch and nettoplcsim are all installed on the same computer. My computer IP address is 192.168.2.2.
> how do I connect nettoplcsim to plcsim?
> please help.. thanks.



Hi,
please read this (in english):
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=190314&postcount=19

If you are running all programs on the same host, you have to configure 192.168.2.2 (or localhost 127.0.0.1) as PLC IP-Adress in Intouch.


----------



## dr.hareg (16 Juli 2009)

*nettoplcsim*

hallo thomas, 

ich hab mir das jetzt nochmal angeschaut also es scheint wirklich daran zu liegen das wie ausgänge in flex direkt abfragen und da ein problem entsteht da es ja auch mit der andern software perfekt funktioniert. vielen dank trotzdem für deine mühe und wenn es mal mit flex gehen sollte kannst du dich ja melden

grüße gerhard


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juli 2009)

dr.hareg schrieb:


> ich hab mir das jetzt nochmal angeschaut also es scheint wirklich daran zu liegen das wie ausgänge in flex direkt abfragen und da ein problem entsteht da es ja auch mit der andern software perfekt funktioniert.



Hallo Herr Dr. 
Das "Lesen" von Ausgängen sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Ich habe auch eine aktuelle Version (0.7) online gestellt.

Von einem Kollegen aus dem Niederlanden (Danke noch mal an Tom B.) gab es einige Verbesserungen, vor allem was die Geschwindigkeit der  PLCSim-Schnittstelle angeht.

Außerdem gibt es jetzt eine kleine Webseite bei Sourceforge auf der die Informationen aus diesem Thread und einigen Emails eingeflossen sind.

http://nettoplcsim.sourceforge.net/


----------



## TukkerInBrabant (20 Juli 2009)

Der Holländische Kollege sagt: gern geschehen


----------



## PALLINI Anthony (4 August 2009)

Hello,

I can't speak german so I will speak english instead 

I use NetToPLCSim with DASSIDirect and INTOUCH, I can read Memento (I.E MB0) but I can't read Data block (i.e DB6.DBW0) Is it the good syntax ? Intouch provide good quality for memento but for data block I have quality = 0. 

Thank in advance, have a nice day


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2009)

PALLINI Anthony schrieb:


> I use NetToPLCSim with DASSIDirect and INTOUCH, I can read Memento (I.E MB0) but I can't read Data block (i.e DB6.DBW0) Is it the good syntax ?



No, the correct syntax for a data block value is.
_DB6,WORD0_ respectively _DB6,W0_ for an unsigned integer
or
_DB6,INT0_ for a signed integer.

You can find the correct adress syntax for other types in the help file of DASSIDirect.

It's normally under C:\Program Files\Wonderware\DAServer\DASSIDirect\Docs


----------



## PALLINI Anthony (5 August 2009)

Thank you !

It worked with the DBX,WY syntax.

My syntax problem was that i used Woodhead Direct Link Syntax.

In order to test our intouch application, the syntax from direct link was needed. (the real one use a applicom card). And it works too with direct link  & PCDDE.

Thank you again !


----------



## jan820813 (10 August 2009)

*Funktionserweiterung*

Hallo,
danke für das Super-Tool.
Kann man das auch für weiter Funktionen aufbohren?
Wie die ganzen IT-Funktionen (E-Mail, ftp,...)

Gruß


----------



## Andre1 (27 August 2009)

*NetToPLCSim*

Das Tool hört sich ja sehr interessant an. Ich frage mich, ob man alles auf einer Maschine (VM) laufen lassen kann, also InTouch, DASSIDirect 1.5, NetToPLCSim und die S7PLCSIM 5.4.

Dann würden ja HMI und PLC die gleiche IP haben oder seh ich das falsch.

Es wäre schön ein Testsystem zu haben, bestehend aus HMI und PLC, auf Basis einer VM.

André


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 August 2009)

Andre1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob man alles auf einer Maschine (VM) laufen lassen kann, also InTouch, DASSIDirect 1.5, NetToPLCSim und die S7PLCSIM 5.4.
> 
> Dann würden ja HMI und PLC die gleiche IP haben oder seh ich das falsch.



Ja, klar geht das. Als IP-Adresse der SPS dann entweder die der Karte oder localhost (127.0.0.1) einstellen.

Nur mit dem  Simatic-Net OPC Server geht das leider nicht, weil dieser sich nicht starten lässt wenn man die IP der eigenen Netzwerkkarte einträgt (Siemens weiß es anscheinend besser).

Gruß


----------



## Andre1 (31 August 2009)

*S7plcsim v5.4 sp3*

danke es funktioniert,

ich habe jetzt S7PLCSIM und NetToPLCSim auf dem Host laufen, um meine VM nicht mit der ganzen Step7 Software zu belasten.

Ich verwende S7PLCSIM V5.4 SP3, bei dieser Version gibt es eine Einstellung für die die Kommunikation S7PLCSIM (TCP/IP), kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese Einstellung nur für die Programmiergeräteschnittstelle oder auch für Visu über S7 Kommunikation gültig ist?

André


----------



## ALEGON (18 September 2009)

*NetToPLCSim mit PLCSIM*

Vielen Dank für dieses Tool ! Nach Behebung des Port 102 Problems lief dieses Tool mit PLCSIM tadellos und alles auf ainem PC. Wünschenswert ist, das mehrere Clients auf NetToPLCSim zugreifen könnten. Ist dieses geplant oder gar schon verfügbar ?

Viel Grüße !


----------



## tpm3 (12 Februar 2010)

Thanks for useful tool.

I use Wincc Flexible 2007 + Nettoplcsim and I can not understand why the BOOL tag, e.g address Q3.4 is set to "1" if QB3 value any other than 0x00


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Februar 2010)

tpm3 schrieb:


> Thanks for useful tool.
> 
> I use Wincc Flexible 2007 + Nettoplcsim and I can not understand why the BOOL tag, e.g address Q3.4 is set to "1" if QB3 value any other than 0x00



Hi,
thanks for your comment. You are right, there was a bug with reading this kind of data.
I just fixed it. Check out version 0.7.1 on sourceforge.

Thomas


----------



## tpm3 (16 Februar 2010)

Thanks for quick response.

And I have another question
Nettoplcsim has kept ~400 mb in RAM after couple hours of work. Is it possible to limit amount of memory (log messages maybe)?


----------



## Charmaine (22 Februar 2010)

*PLCSim*

Hi Thomas

I have come across your PLCSIM Ethernet Connection program you wrote. I am using Top Server (with Wonderware Intouch), and PLCSIM.

I can not understand your instructions German as well, but what I can gather is that you need additional. Dll files to enable the software? (prosim and dave? *). 

Please can you help me out? I do get connection to PLCSIM, but my client stays on disconnected?

Your help will be GREATLY appreciated!

:TOOL:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Februar 2010)

Charmaine schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> I have come across your PLCSIM Ethernet Connection program you wrote. I am using Top Server (with Wonderware Intouch), and PLCSIM.
> 
> ...



The dll-files you need should be on your system if you have PLCSim installed. When nettoplcsim is able to connect to PLCSim (no error occurs when you press "Start") then is seems all OK.

I don't know what your TOP Server is. I'm using Intouch with the DAServer.
Is there any PLC-configuration in your TOP-Server (e.g. IP address, rack/slot)? Are PLCSim and TOP Server running on the same PC?


----------



## Charmaine (22 Februar 2010)

Top Server is a third party software from Software Toolbox. You also set up your IP address, and CPU settings (rack, slot) as would be in  DAServer (I assume).

Topserver and PLCSim running on seperate PC's. IP adress configured correctly on both. Firewalls removed...Cannot open port 102 on PLCsim machine, I suspect that is the problem?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Februar 2010)

Charmaine schrieb:


> Top Server is a third party software from Software Toolbox. You also set up your IP address, and CPU settings (rack, slot) as would be in  DAServer (I assume).
> 
> Topserver and PLCSim running on seperate PC's. IP adress configured correctly on both. Firewalls removed...Cannot open port 102 on PLCsim machine, I suspect that is the problem?



There is the Siemens "Service SIMATIC IEPG Help Service" that uses Port 102, but there is no problem with disabling this service.

Problem and solution is described here:
http://nettoplcsim.sourceforge.net/install.html


----------



## Charmaine (23 Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas

Got it working 100% with Top Server and Intouch! Thumbs up for a GREAT tool!!! 


*ACK*


----------



## - chris - (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo
Erstmal, NetToPLCSIM funtioniert prima, ich habe die "Simulation
des Bandmodells" nach programmiert und greife jetzt mit libnodave
auf PLCSIM zu, das funktioniert tadellos.
Allerdings steigt die CPU-Belastung des Rechners, auf dem NetToPLCSIM
läuft auf 100% wenn sich der Client verbindet (betrifft jede Anwendung).
In dem Moment ist der Simatic-Manager kaum noch bedienbar!

NetToPLCSim CPU-Auslastung -> 100%


----------



## duk64 (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Das tool finde ich toll, die Idee ist Gold wert.
Leider habe ich ein Problem, vielleicht kann jemand helfen.

Wenn ich das Tool starte und plcsim , connectet sich plcsim, also alles ok.
Auf einem entfernten Rechner habe ich WINCC aber leider nur mit der Version V5.1 SP2 laufen.
Unter TCP/IP hab ich die Unit angepasst und die Haken laut Beschreibung deaktiviert.
Danach eine Verbindung mit der IP-Adresse angelegt, von dem Plcsim-PC.
In NetToPlcsim wird client (iport) has connected angezeigt, also alles ist verbunden.

Ich bekomme aber keine Verbindung von z.B. einem MB1 zu PLCsim.

Liegt das irgenwie an der WINCC-Version, oder hab ich was falsch gemacht.

Viele Grüße 
Duk64


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2010)

- chris - schrieb:


> NetToPLCSim CPU-Auslastung -> 100%



Hi,
ja ich weiß, wenn man zwei Kerne hat fällt das nicht so auf ;-)

Aber ich habe mal eine leicht geänderte Version angehängt. Bei dieser wird der Thread kurz schlafen gelegt wenn keine neue Anfrage kommt.



duk64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Tool starte und plcsim , connectet sich plcsim, also alles ok.
> Auf einem entfernten Rechner habe ich WINCC aber leider nur mit der Version V5.1 SP2 laufen.
> Unter TCP/IP hab ich die Unit angepasst und die Haken laut Beschreibung deaktiviert.
> Danach eine Verbindung mit der IP-Adresse angelegt, von dem Plcsim-PC.
> ...


WinCC fragt nach dem Verbindungsaufbau noch einige SZL-Daten von der SPS ab. Der Inhalt und die Funktion dieser Daten ist nur teilweise dokumentiert. Wenn die SPS (oder in dem Fall nettoplcsim) falsch antwortet, kommt es bei WinCC nie zu einem Datenaustausch.

Du kannst aber auch mal die angehängte Version testen, dort habe ich noch einige weitere SZL-IDs ergänzt.
WinCC 5 steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung, darum kann ich das nicht testen.


----------



## - chris - (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Super, CPU-Belastung ist in Ordnung,
nur noch 0 bis 5%.


----------



## duk64 (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe folgendes getestet:

Plcsim V5.4 SP2 und WINCCv5.1sp2 mit deinem neuen tool --> Alles connected kein Datenaustausch.

Ich habe dann mal SP3 runtergeladen also:

Plcsim V5.4 SP3 und WINCCv5.1sp2 mit deinem neuen tool --> Alles connected kein Datenaustausch.

Schade hat leider nicht funktioniert. Sonst evtl. noch eine Idee?

Gruß
duk64


----------



## - chris - (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas

Hab das ganze auch mal mit WinCC 5.1 SP2
ausprobiert.

Listening for clients...
Client (192.168.1.44:1109) has connected... 

In WinCC unter Extras->Status Verbindungen
steht der Status auf abgebaut.

Laut Wireshark werden auf Port 102 ständig Daten übertragen.

Christoph


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2010)

- chris - schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Hab das ganze auch mal mit WinCC 5.1 SP2
> ausprobiert.
> ...



Hi,
kannst du mir so eine Aufzeichnung mal zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## - chris - (26 Februar 2010)

Hier ist die Aufzeichnung:

192.168.1.101 -> WinCC
192.168.1.44 -> NetToPLCSim


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2010)

Ok,
WinCC fragt über eine SZL ab ob sich die SPS in Run oder in Stop befindet. Bis jetzt schicke ich den "Stop" Zustand zurück. In der angehängten dll-Version sollte mit "Run" geantwortet werden.
Hat WinCC 5 vielleicht eine Option "CPU-Stop überwachen" oder so ähnlich? Vielleicht mal deaktivieren.


----------



## - chris - (26 Februar 2010)

WinCC -> Status OK

Verbindung wird aufgebaut

In WinCC 5.1 gibt es:

"Zyklusbildung"
"Lebenszeichenüberwachung"
"CPU-Stopüberwachung"

sind alle abgewählt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2010)

- chris - schrieb:


> WinCC -> Status OK
> 
> Verbindung wird aufgebaut


Hm, das heißt: Ein anderer Status als vorher? 

Kannst du nochmal einen Mitschnitt machen, wenn es noch nicht funktioniert?


----------



## - chris - (26 Februar 2010)

Mit der neuen dll funktioniert alles.

In WinCC unter Extras->Status Verbindungen
steht der Status auf OK.

Ich habe eine Variable in der Verbindung angelegt,
diese Variable wird in WinCC und PLCSim richtig
angezeigt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2010)

Haha, super!
Das mit den SZL-Anfragen ist eine schwierige Sache, da von Siemens der Inhalt der verschiedenen SZL-IDs kaum dokumentiert ist. Mit ein wenig nachforschen findet man in älteren Handbüchern oder auch Handbüchern zu den Soft-SPS (WinAC-RTX oder M7) noch ein paar Infos.
Naja, zumindest funktioniert es. Komisch dass neue WinCC Versionen sich da nicht dran stören wenn die SPS in Stop steht.


----------



## Charmaine (2 März 2010)

Hi Thomas 

I have been using your tool for quite a while now. It was working fine, but recently I have encountered a problem...all settings stayed the same.. the client connection keeps loggin into my local pc where plc-sim is running, and does not want to connect to my client pc. As I say all configurations and IP's stayed the same. Have anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## duk64 (3 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte oben das Problem mit WINCC V5 eingestellt und wollte hier nun meine Ergebnisse mitteilen.

Ich habe mehrere Konfigurationen getestet.
1.PLCSIM-SPS ,mit WINCCFlexible und NetToplcsim auf einem PC und  WINCC auf einem eigenen PC.  

2.PLCSIM-SPS ,mit WINCC-Flexible und NetToPLCSim auf einem PC und  WINCC in einer VMWare-Umgebung auf dem gleichen PC. 

3.Drei SPS'sen mit je PLCSIM-SPS ,mit WINCC-Flexible und NetToPLCSim auf einem PC einer Originalen S7-400 und WINCC auf einem eigenen PC.  

Alles funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich möchte mich hier mal bei Thomas bedanken, der dieses super Tool geschrieben hat.
Vielen Vielen Dank!

Gruß
duk64


----------



## kayvan (4 Juni 2010)

*simatic to nettoplcsim problem*

hi Tomas
before anything else i should thank you for your program nettoplcsim but i have problem to use this program i want to download a s7-417 program from simatic to plcsim in different pc as follows 
pc1 windows xp sp3 simatic v5.4 sp5 PLCSIM v5.4 sp3 ip 192.168.1.1 
pc2 windows xp sp2 simatic v5.4 sp5 PLCSIM v5.4 sp3 nettoplcsim v 0.7.1 ip 192.168.1.2 
when i try to download s7 program from simatic on pc1 to plcsim on pc2 simatic netpro see the nettoplcsim and plcsim but the following message appears 
simatic net pro message windows 
the configured module (offline) is different from the target module (online): 
name ------------------- offline ---------------------------online
order number ------- 6ES7 417-4HL04-0AB0---- 6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0 firmware version-------- V4.0----------------------------- 2 
please help to solve this problem of course before , performing this steps i downloaded hardware config to plcsim in pc1 
thank you very much


----------



## antidurj (16 Juli 2010)

*Step 7 koppelt nicht zu Soft-SPS*

Hallo Thomas,

besten Dank für dieses großartige Tool :TOOL:. 

Folgende Ausgangssituation:

1. Soft-SPS-Rechner: Step7 V5.4 SP5 -> PLCSIM V5.4 SP3 -> NetToPLCSIM 0_7_1b (IP: 192.168.0.86)
2. WinCC-Server: WinCC V7.0 SP1 HF5 (IP: 192.168.0.82)
3. PG-Rechner: Step7 V5.4 SP5 (IP: 192.168.0.163)

Rechner 1 und 2 Kopplung ist wunderbar, danke nochmals!

Zu meinem Problem:

S7-Projekt ist auf dem Server mit Rechner 1 aufgemacht in PLCSIM geladen und NetToPLCSIM gestartet, alles gut auf dieser Seite -> "Listening for clients..." wird ausgegeben. Mache jetzt das Projekt mit Step7 auf dem PG-Rechner und will online gehen Step7 hängt sich auf und nach lägerer Zeit kommt die Fehlermeldung: 
"Keine Antwort auf Step7-Telegramm".
In dieser Zeit sehe ich in NetToPLCSIM: 
"Client (192.168.0.163: 1846) has connected..."
"Server/client disconnected!"
"Client (192.168.0.163: 1848) has connected..."

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich in HW-Konfig die CPU 416 3DP "Laden in Baugruppe" starte (es ist die, die in PLCSIM schon geladen ist), sieht man im Fenster "Teilnemeradresse wählen" die IP: 192.168.0.86 (alles richtig) aber der Baugruppentyp wird als 315 - 2DP erkannt  und dementsprechend nich geladen weden, da die Baugruppe (offline) sich von Baugruppe (online) unterscheidet. zur gleichen Zeit kommen in NetToPLCSIM die gleichen Meldezeilen wie oben und der Client bleibt auf connected. Wocher kommt dieser Baugruppentyp? 
Habe das gleiche mit einem anderen Projekt, anderen IPs und zwei anderen Rechnern gemacht, das gleiche Phenomen offline ist eine 415er und online wird eine 315er erkannt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hoffe es kenn mir jemand Helfen bin schon am verzweifeln, nur die Hälte funktioniert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Slawa


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
beim nettoplcsim werden nur die Protokolle zum Datenaustausch (Datenbereiche lesen und schreiben) unterstützt.
Du kannst also nicht über Step 7 von einem anderen Rechner das Programm übers Netzwerk in PLCsim laden, weil eben diese PG-Funktionen nicht unterstützt werden. Da die PG-Funkionen aber auch über Port 102 laufen, gibt es zumindest einen kurzen Verbindungsaufbau, mehr aber auch nicht.

PLCsim bietet auch keine Schnittstelle für diese Funktionen an, somit könnte ich dies auch nicht wenn ich wollte in nettoplcsim nachrüsten.


----------



## Maxl (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo Thomas!

Vielen Dank für das sehr nützliche Projekt. Ein Kollege von mir arbeitet derzeit mit WinCC 7, wobei das WinCC-Projekt auf einem extra Rechner läuft.
Dein Projekt kam nun zum Einsatz, als wir mal ein bißchen die Zusammenhänge mit der Steuerung testen wollten (weil ich grade eine Stunde Luft hatte) - funktioniert (wenn man die Häkchen lt. Doku entfernt) 1A.

Ich werd das mal ein wenig für uns aufbereiten und (wenn Du nichts dagegen hast) hausintern an die Kollegen weitergeben.

Danke und vlg
Maxl


----------



## AlfredENeumann (2 August 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch mal die angehängte Version testen, dort habe ich noch einige weitere SZL-IDs ergänzt.
> WinCC 5 steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung, darum kann ich das nicht testen.


Hallo Thomas,
auch von mir danke für das Tool; darauf hatte ich schon lange gewartet. 

Zur Info: Allerdings funktionierts bei mir auch erst mit der Version 0-7-1-b_szl_cpu_run; mit der vorigen Version bekam ich zwar im NetToPLCSim den Status "Client: Connected", Daten wurden aber keine übertragen (WinCC Driver Status: Disconnected). Bin beinahe verzweifelt, weils offensichtlich mit 6.2 bei allen anderen funktioniert hat. Dann bin ich auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, nach Austausch der DLL war alles ok.

Konfiguration: 
1. Rechner: XP Pro SP3, PLCSim V5.4 SP3
2. Rechner: XP Pro SP3, PCS7 V7.02, WinCC V6.2 SP2 HF7 

Nochmal Danke!  :sm24:


----------



## superwolfi (19 August 2010)

*Instanzen angeben*

Hallo !
Zusammen => bin gerade erst auf das Programm gestoßen => es stellt sich die Frage ob es auch irgendwie möglich auf mehrere Instanzen (auf einem Rechner zuzugreifen ) ?

Dassidirect => nettoplcsim => PCLSim ?

Ich hab da was gelesen das PCLsim das ja können sollte => und mich auch ein bisschen duch den Sourcecode gewühlt => leider versteh ich aber noch nicht so richtig wie ich die Instanzen durch das ganze (nodave??) durchleiten kann.

Auf der Kommunikation zwischen dassidirect und nettoplcsim würde ich das ganze einfach über mehrere IP - Adressen machen....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2010)

superwolfi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Zusammen => bin gerade erst auf das Programm gestoßen => es stellt sich die Frage ob es auch irgendwie möglich auf mehrere Instanzen (auf einem Rechner zuzugreifen ) ?
> 
> Dassidirect => nettoplcsim => PCLSim ?
> ...



Hallo superwolfi,

das Thema mit mehreren Instanzen wurde irgendwo hier im Thread schonmal angesprochen.

Die Möglichkeit mehrere Instanzen von PLCsim zu starten kam erst mit einem neueren Servicepack hinzu. Die Prosim-Schnittstelle welche ich zum Datenaustausch mit PLCsim benutze, ist abwärtskompatibel gehalten. Wenn der optionale Parameter der Instanz-Nummer fehlt, wird die Verbindung immer zur ersten Instanz aufgebaut.
Dieser Teil - also die PLCsim Schnittstelle - findest du im C#-Programm in der Datei PLCSim.cs.

Die Netzwerkgeschichte sowie das Auseinandernehmen des S7-Protokolls geschieht im C-Part (nachher nodaveserver.dll).
Wie man das mit mehreren IP-Adressen machen kann hatte ich bisher nur überlegt, aber nicht weiter ausprobiert. Unter Windows kann man einer Netzwerkkarte zwei IP-Adressen zuweisen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe muss man dann beim bind() auf den Socket eine entsprechende lokale IP-Adresse angeben, damit man zwei Socket-Server auf Port 102 aber verschiedenen IP-Adressen starten kann. Momentan steht an der Stelle als lokaler Endpunkt die Wildcard-Adresse ADDR_ANY. Du findest das in der nodaveserver.c in Zeile 654

http://nettoplcsim.svn.sourceforge....Server/noDaveServer.c?revision=14&view=markup

Die IP-Adresse müsste an die Funktion startTCPServer() dann als Parameter übergeben werden.

Letztendlich müsste man also die GUI um zwei Parameter erweitern:
1. Angabe der Instanz-Nummer zu PLCsim
2. Angabe der lokalen IP-Adresse an welche der Server laufen soll

Momentan komme ich aber nicht dazu damit groß rumzutesten, aber wenn du Erfahrung damit hast wie man das gut umsetzen kann, bin ich ganz Ohr


----------



## superwolfi (19 August 2010)

Nur um sicher zu gehen das libnodave - C Teil ist eine c Bib um eine SPS zu simulieren bzw. auch darauf zuzugreifen.

Was ist bitte die LibNoDaveConnectionLibrary ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 August 2010)

superwolfi schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen das libnodave - C Teil ist eine c Bib um eine SPS zu simulieren bzw. auch darauf zuzugreifen.
> 
> Was ist bitte die LibNoDaveConnectionLibrary[/SIZE][/FONT] ?



Nein, libnodave ist eine Bibliothek aus C-Funktionen um auf Daten in einer SPS zuzugreifen. Mein Programm verwendet einige Funktionen aus dieser Bibliothek, also nettoplcsim ist gegen nodave gelinkt.
Es wird auch keine SPS simuliert (das macht PLCsim), sondern das Programm leitet nur die Anfragen zum Lesen/Schreiben von Datenbereichen von der Netzwerkschnittstelle an PLCsim weiter.

Diese Connectionlib hat mit diesem ganzen Thema nichts zu tun.


----------



## sps_fighter (31 August 2010)

Hallo!

Auch ich hätte interesse PLCSim in mehreren Instanzen auszuführen.
Habe dazu auch schon Deine und die Beiträge von "superwolfi" gelesen und ein wenig den Sourcecode studiert. Wirklich durchblicken tue ich noch nicht 

Vielleicht kann mir Thomas noch nähere Auskünfte dazu geben?
- Optionaler Parameter Instanz-Nummer - WO, WIE?  
- IPAdresse server - WO, WIE?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2010)

sps_fighter schrieb:


> - Optionaler Parameter Instanz-Nummer - WO, WIE?



Naja, nicht optional sondern es wurden dafür bei PLCSim 5.4 mit SP3 zwei neue Methoden eingebaut. Diese finden sich leider nicht im Handbuch (warum eigentlich nicht Herr Siemens?), sondern nur in der plcsim-liesmich.rtf unter den Änderungshinweisen.



			
				plcsim-liesmich.rtf zu SP3 schrieb:
			
		

> 7.3.6.2	ConnectExt
> STDMETHOD (ConnectExt)(/*[in]*/ long InstanceNumber)
> Beschreibung
> Verbindet S7ProSim mit der S7-PLCSIM Instanz mit der Nummer InstanceNumber.
> ...



In nettoplcsim wäre in der Datei PLCsim.cs die Zeile 65 ( ps.Connect() anzupassen, und natürlich weitere wenn die Instanznummer nicht statisch sein soll.



sps_fighter schrieb:


> - IPAdresse server - WO, WIE?



Eben das ist die Frage wie man das überhaupt elegant lösen kann, da die Netzwerkkarte auf jeden Fall eine zweite IP-Adresse bekommen muss. Wenn sich einer mit dem Windows-Netzwerkkrams nicht detailliert auskennt, hagelt das wieder Fragen ohne Ende ;-)

Außerdem müsste für die Multiinstanzen nachher auf jeden Fall zwei Versionen von netttoplcsim geben. Eine für < 5.4 SP3 und eine für danach. Und selbst ich habe nicht auf allen Rechnern die neue Version.


----------



## sps_fighter (1 September 2010)

Hallo Thomas_v2.1.

Du scheinst ja echt ein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet zu sein.
Ich habe natürlich gleich mal ausprobiert.
Also die Kommunikation mit mehreren PLCSim-Instanzen scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren. Wie von Dir angedeutet, anstatt 
	
	



```
ps.Connect()
```
 zu verwenden einfach die Funktion 
	
	



```
ps.ConnectExt( long InstanceNumber )
```
 verwenden und die Instanznummer (1, 2, 3, ...) der PLCSim-Instanz angeben.
=> Der erste Teil scheint ja soweit mal geklappt zu haben. 

Bleibt nurmehr das Zweite Problem mit der TCP-Verbindung.
Du hast ja angedeutet anstatt ADDR_ANY zu verwenden ene IP direkt zu benutzen. Nur stellt sich hier für mich die Frage, wie bringe ich diese IP als Übergabeparameter in die gelinkte C-Funktion??
Bzw. welches Konzept wäre Deiner Meinung nach am geeignetsten um dies auch wirklich in mehreren Instanzen (1, 2, 3, ...) ausführen zu können???


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Version erstellt um das mit zwei IP-Adressen zu testen. Das funktioniert soweit auch. Man muss dazu der Netzwerkkarte eine zweite IP-Adresse zuweisen, und kann dann in einem Einstellungsfenster in nettoplcsim eine IP-Adresse festlegen, oder die Option "auf allen lauschen" anwählen. Dann ist das Verhalten wie früher.

Leider läuft mein Build-System noch unter Windows 2000, und dort kann ich in meinem Step 7 nicht das PLCsim SP3 aufspielen. Wenn ich die reine s7wspsmx.dll aus dem Servicepack 3 kopiere um den Verweis zu aktualisieren, ist hierin aber anscheinend noch keine Methode ConnectExt() vorhanden 

Wenn jemand Lust hat das mal zu testen, kann er sich auf dem Subversion-Server bei sourceforge diesen Zweig mal auschecken.
Die Version liegt dort im Pfad /branches/multiinstace/

Oder ich schicke es auf Anfrage per Email.


----------



## sps_fighter (1 September 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 ist ja wirklich schnell unterwegs - super! 

Mein Build-System ist ein Windows Server 2003 + SP2 mit PLCSim V5.4.3.0 + SP3 und <s7wspsmx.dll> in der Version 504.300.119.1
In dieser Konstelation ist die Funktion ConnectExt() vorhanden! 

Ich hätte mir Dein Projekt von SourceForge jetzt geladen und ausprobiert, leider hast Du Deine zwei neuen Forms frmSettings() und frmInfo() nicht dazu gegeben! 
Generell wäre ich Dir dankbar wenn du mir Dein gesamtes Projekt als zip-Datei schicken könntest!

Vielleicht kannst Du mir auch noch Tipps geben wo ich "drehen" müsste um dies auch noch für mehrere Instanzen (mehr als zwei) zum Laufen zu bringen??

Danke!


----------



## sps_fighter (2 September 2010)

Hallo Thomas!

Danke für Deine Beta-Version.
Ich war natürlich gestern und heute morgen schon schwer am Testen.
Ein kleines Problem scheint es noch zu geben, und zwar:
Startet man eine zweite Instanz von NetToOLCSim, stellt man IP des Server und die PLCSim-Instanz ein, kommt immer die Error-Meldung "NoDaveServer could not be started! Could not bind socket to port 102."
Es scheint als würdest Du beide male den selben Port verwenden 

Ich verwende die noDaveServer.dll vom 01.09.2010, aus Revison 26 - ist dies die Aktuellste??

Bei mir sollten alle Instanzen auf einer Maschin laufen!

lg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 September 2010)

sps_fighter schrieb:


> Ein kleines Problem scheint es noch zu geben, und zwar:
> Startet man eine zweite Instanz von NetToOLCSim, stellt man IP des Server und die PLCSim-Instanz ein, kommt immer die Error-Meldung "NoDaveServer could not be started! Could not bind socket to port 102."
> Es scheint als würdest Du beide male den selben Port verwenden
> 
> Ich verwende die noDaveServer.dll vom 01.09.2010, aus Revison 26 - ist dies die Aktuellste??



Nein, Port 102 ist fest für die Verbindungen zur SPS reserviert. Dieser Port kann in Visualisierungssystemen, OPC-Servern etc. nicht umgestellt werden. Wenn das über einen anderen (einstellbaren) Port laufen könnte, bräuchte man den Aufwand über die zweite IP-Adresse auch nicht zu gehen.

Das Starten von zwei nettoplcsim Instanzen an zwei IP-Adressen funktioniert bei mir aber.
Momentan werden die Einstellungen der IP-Adresse aus der Konfigurationsmaske aber nur bei Drücken der "Start"-Taste übernommen, vielleicht liegts bei dir daran?
Ein einer Release-Version müsste man das Settings-Fenster bei laufendem Server deaktivieren, da die Einstellungen nur beim Start von Winsock gemacht werden können.

Also Programm starten, IP-Adresse festlegen, dann "Start" drücken.

Die Version der dll sollte korrekt sein.


----------



## sps_fighter (2 September 2010)

Ja leider, Deinen Ablauf habe ich so schon mehrere male probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Gibts ev. unter Windows, Netzwerkverbindungen irgend welche Einstellungen die man noch beachten sollte??


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 September 2010)

sps_fighter schrieb:


> Ja leider, Deinen Ablauf habe ich so schon mehrere male probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
> Gibts ev. unter Windows, Netzwerkverbindungen irgend welche Einstellungen die man noch beachten sollte??


Hast du deiner Netzwerkkarte denn auch eine zweite IP-Adresse zugewiesen?
Zeig doch mal die Ausgabe von ipconfig /all
Sieht bei mir z.B. so aus:

```
Ethernetadapter "LAN-Verbindung":

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
        DHCP-aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.120
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.12
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
                                            194.25.2.129
```

Und ich kann dann eine Instanz auf 192.168.1.12 und die andere auf 192.168.1.120 starten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 September 2010)

Für alle die sich die Unterstützung von mehreren PLCSIM-Instanzen gewünscht haben, im Anhang eine entsprechende Version.

Systemvorraussetzungen:
*S7 PLCSIM V5.4 mit mindestens SP3*

- Was muss dazu gemacht werden?
Um mehrere Verbindungen einer Simulation - und somit auch nettoplcsim - zuzuweisen sind mehrere IP-Adressen auf der Netzwerkkarte notwendig.

1.) IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte hinzufügen

Entweder man hat mehrere Netzwerkkarten in seinem Rechner, oder es muss der bestehenden Netzwerkkarte eine (oder mehrere) weitere IP-Adressen vergeben werden.

Die weitere IP-Adresse wird über das Windows-Menü:

Netzwerkverbindungen -> LAN-Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> IP-Adressen -> Hinzufügen

angelegt.

2.) Einstellungen in Nettoplcsim
In nettoplcsim gibt es jetzt einen Menüpunkt "Settings".
Wenn der Haken bei "Listen on all network devices" entfernt wird, muss eine IP-Adresse festgelegt werden an der nettoplcsim laufen soll. Dies muss eine der IP-Adressen sein die man vorher eingestellt hat.

Im unteren Auswahlfeld wird dann die Instanznummer von PLCSIM eingestellt.
Diese Instanznummer wird von PLCSim vergeben. Die erstgestartete Instanz hat Nr. 1, die zweite 2 usw.

Die nettoplcsim.exe wird dann ein zweites mal gestartet, und dort die Einstellungen für die weitere IP-Adresse und Instanz-Nummer getätigt.

Nach Drücken des "Start" Button in beiden Programmen sollten dann beide Server auf der eingestellten IP-Adresse laufen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 September 2010)

Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot einer Beispielkonfiguration:

Rechner hat zwei IP-Adressen, 192.168.1.160 und 192.168.1.161

Nettoplcsim 1 ist an PLCSIM-Instanz 1 und IP 192.168.1.160 gekoppelt.
Nettoplcsim 2 ist an PLCSIM-Instanz 2 und IP 192.168.1.162 gekoppelt.

Als Client ist ein Intouch Leitsystem verbunden, bei dem zwei SPS angelegt wurden.
SPS1 hat IP 192.168.1.160
SPS2 hat IP 192.168.1.161

Beide Visualisierungen lesen Merkerwort 0 aus der jeweiligen SPS.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (9 Oktober 2010)

*WinCC fexible + nettoplcsim + VMware*

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine ganz simple Verbindung zwischen 2 virtuellen Maschinen(VMware) von WinCC flex 2008 zu PLCSIM über nettoplcsim aufzubauen. Auf der WinCC-VM läuft die Runtime und auf der PLCSIM-VM läuft nettoplcsim und das PLCSIM.

WinCC-VM
192.168.47.128
Firewall aus
telnet-Verbindung zu nettoplcsim funktioniert

PLCSIM-VM
192.168.47.129
Firewall aus
nettoplcsim sagt das es zu PLCSIM connected ist

Verbindungseinstellungen in WCC
Schnittstelle Ethernet
Bediengerät 192.168.47.128
Steuerung 192.168.47.129 Steckplatz 0, Baugruppe 0
Zugangspunkt hab ich mir einen neuen gebaut in Sytemsteuergung>PG/PC-Schnittstelle, die Parametrierung  lautet TCP/IP -> VMware Accelerated AMD...

Ich bekommen einfach keine Verbindung zu nettoplcsim (Client:disconected). Ichhab schon ein bisschen rumprobiert, aber da das WinCC für mich neu ist frag ich mal lieber.

Woran muß ich drehen damit das hinhaut?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> Ich bekommen einfach keine Verbindung zu nettoplcsim (Client:disconected). Ichhab schon ein bisschen rumprobiert, aber da das WinCC für mich neu ist frag ich mal lieber.
> 
> Woran muß ich drehen damit das hinhaut?



Hallo,
damit WinCC mit nettoplcsim zusammen läuft, musst du bei den Systemparametern für TCP/IP in WinCC die Haken für:
 -Zyklusbildung
- Lebenszeichenüberwachung
- CPU-Stopüberwachung
entfernen.
Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. 

Einen kurzen Verbindungsaufbau müsste man aber auch ohne diese Änderungen in nettoplcsim zu sehen bekommen. Aber wenn die Einstellungen nicht gemacht wurden, trennt WinCC die Verbindung gleich wieder.

Probiere auch mal eine realistische Rack/Slot Konfiguration von 0/2. Nettoplcsim interessiert sich im Gegensatz zu einer realen SPS zwar nicht für diese Werte, aber vielleicht fragt WinCC das irgendwie ab.

Welche WinCC Version hast du denn im Einsatz?


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (10 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit WinCC mit nettoplcsim zusammen läuft, musst du bei den Systemparametern für TCP/IP in WinCC die Haken für:
> -Zyklusbildung
> - Lebenszeichenüberwachung
> ...



Ich hab sowas irgendwo schonmal gelesen und im WinCC danach gesucht, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich die TCP/IP Einstellungen finde.



> Einen kurzen Verbindungsaufbau müsste man aber auch ohne diese Änderungen in nettoplcsim zu sehen bekommen. Aber wenn die Einstellungen nicht gemacht wurden, trennt WinCC die Verbindung gleich wieder.
> 
> Welche WinCC Version hast du denn im Einsatz?


Ich hab das nettoplcsim beim Start der Runtime jetzt noch nicht beobachtet, aber könnte sein das es so ist. Wenn ich die Runtime starte kommen ein paar Statusmeldungen, die aber so schnell wieder weg sind, das ich das nicht entziffern kann. Es sieht zuerst aus als würde es gehen aber nach 1-2 Sekunden kommt dann wieder einen Meldung und ich hab nur noch ##### in meinerm E/A-Feld stehen.

Ich nutze WinCC 2008 flexible.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> Ich nutze WinCC 2008 flexible.



Ah, "WinCC flexible" ist etwas ganz anderes als "WinCC". Außer dem WinCC im Namen haben diese beiden absolut garnichts miteinander zu tun.

Bei WinCC flexible gibt es leider manchmal Probleme mit nettoplcsim. "Manchmal" darum, weil sich WinCC flexible bei jeder Variablenkonfiguration anders verhält. Wie viele Variablen hast du denn in deinem Projekt? Bereichszeiger oder Störmeldungen angelegt?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2010)

Ergänzend sei noch zu sagen, dass WinCC flexible auch wunderbar direkt mit PLCsim zusammenläuft. Dazu muss aber Step7 mit PLCsim und WinCC flexible auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen.


----------



## goodillla (12 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot einer Beispielkonfiguration:
> 
> Rechner hat zwei IP-Adressen, 192.168.1.160 und 192.168.1.161
> 
> ...



More than this! It's possible to connect 2 copies of NetToPLCSim_multiinstance from 2 IP to one PLCSIM. It means that we can simulate any hardware devices (like Local Pulpits for example) simultaneously with WinCC connection to this PLCSIM. I've tried this and it works well. Very nice feature, many thanks.

Sorry for English, don't know German at all.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (12 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ergänzend sei noch zu sagen, dass WinCC flexible auch wunderbar direkt mit PLCsim zusammenläuft. Dazu muss aber Step7 mit PLCsim und WinCC flexible auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen.


Ja, lokal hab ich das mit WinCC Felxible hinbekommen, hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, nur übers Netz will es nicht.

So, ich habs jetzt mal mit WinCC 7.0 versucht aber immer noch keinen Erfolg.
Ich hab mir in WinCC ein ganz frisches Projekt geöffnet und im Variablenhaushalt die S7-Protokoll-Suite hinzugefügt, dann bei TCP/IP die 3 Häckchen weggemacht und unter "Unit" TCP/IP --> VMware Accelerated AMD ... eingestellt. Dann hab ich unter TCP/IP einen neue Verbindung eingefügt und in den Eigenschaften die IP der PLCSIM-VM eingetragen. Zum Schluß noch eine Variable (MB3) angelegt dessen Wert ich  mir dann in der Runtime anzeigen lassen will.
Im Graphics Designer fix ein E/A-Feld eingefügt, als Ausgabe eingestellt und die Variable (MB3) ausgewählt.

Wenn ich nun die Runtime starte hab in dem E/A-Feld ein gelbes Achtungszeichen stehen und im nettoplcsim steht immernoch Client:disconnected. Telnet und ping funktioniert auf beiden Seiten.

Ha ich irgendwo was verkehrt gemacht?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun die Runtime starte hab in dem E/A-Feld ein gelbes Achtungszeichen stehen und im nettoplcsim steht immernoch Client:disconnected. Telnet und ping funktioniert auf beiden Seiten.
> 
> Ha ich irgendwo was verkehrt gemacht?



Eigentlich sieht alles gut aus was du gemacht hast. Telnet scheint ja zu funktionieren, also vom Netzwerk ist wohl alles OK.
Kannst du im nettoplcsim Fenster denn einen Verbindungsauf- und Abbau beim Start von WinCC beobachten?

Es funktioniert auf alle Fälle mit WinCC und auch mit WinCC flexible (flex nur beschränkt).
Wenn du willst kannst du mir deine Demo-Projekte mal zukommen lassen (PN), dann schau ich da mal rein. Hab beide Programme zum Testen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (12 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kannst du mir deine Demo-Projekte mal zukommen lassen (PN), dann schau ich da mal rein. Hab beide Programme zum Testen zur Verfügung.



Hier ist das Projekt von WinCC. Hab es hiermal zwischen 2 realen PCs versucht mit dem selben Erfolg.

nettoplcsim zuckt nicht mal wenn auf der anderen Seite die Runtime startet.

Kannst ja mal reinschauen, vielleicht fällt Dir ja noch was auf.

Datei über PN ging irgendwie nicht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> nettoplcsim zuckt nicht mal wenn auf der anderen Seite die Runtime startet.
> 
> Kannst ja mal reinschauen, vielleicht fällt Dir ja noch was auf.



Hallo Jan,

bei deinem Projekt ist alles in Ordnung.
Der Fehler lag auf meiner Seite, weil ich beim letzten Release (0.7.1) nicht die aktuelle noDaveServer.dll in den bin Ordner gelegt hatte 
Ich habe damals einige Sachen für die Kommunikation mit WinCC v7 und WinCCflexible angepasst.

Lade dir mal das aktuelle Paket von
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/
herunter.

Damit mir sowas nicht noch einmal passiert, habe ich jetzt für die neue Version zwei Zip-Archive bei Sourceforge angelegt. Eines mit den ausführbaren Dateien  und Dokumentationsordner (Endung -bin), und ein Archiv für die Quellcode-Dateien (Endung -src).
Für die reine Benutzung reicht es also sich das bin-Paket herunterzuladen.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (13 Oktober 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Haut immernoch nicht hin.

ich hab die alte Verison gelöscht und die neue runtergeladen aber es tut sich immernoch nichts, weder bei den realen noch bei den virtuellen Maschinen.

Auf der WinCC-VM krieg ich jetzt aber eine Windows Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich das Projekt aktivieren und Runtime starten will stürzt da immer irgendwas ab, im Problembericht steht was von der s7otbxsx.exe. Runtime startet zwar trotzdem, aber funktioniren zut nichts. Wenn ich das Projekt dann deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere kommts es wieder. Vieliecht weist das ja auf irgendwas hin.

Was hat den eigentlich dieses gelbe Achtungszeichen in meinen E/A-Feld zu bedeuten?

Weiterhin kein Mucks bei nettoplcsim.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> Auf der WinCC-VM krieg ich jetzt aber eine Windows Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich das Projekt aktivieren und Runtime starten will stürzt da immer irgendwas ab, im Problembericht steht was von der s7otbxsx.exe. Runtime startet zwar trotzdem, aber funktioniren zut nichts. Wenn ich das Projekt dann deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere kommts es wieder. Vieliecht weist das ja auf irgendwas hin.
> 
> Was hat den eigentlich dieses gelbe Achtungszeichen in meinen E/A-Feld zu bedeuten?



Das Zeichen signalisiert dir den Variablenzustand (nicht OK).

Ich habe gesehen dass bei dir der Haken in WinCC bei den TCP/IP Systemeinstellugnen für "Automatisch einstellen" gesetzt ist. Nimm diesen doch mal raus und stelle nochmal die korrekte Schnittstelle ein.
Wenn das nicht hilft ist irgendetwas an deiner Installation kaputt.

Bei mir funktioniert dein Projekt mit WinCC 7 und nettoplcsim zusammen einwandfrei. WinCC läuft bei mir auch in einer VM.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (13 Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Zeichen signalisiert dir den Variablenzustand (nicht OK).
> 
> Ich habe gesehen dass bei dir der Haken in WinCC bei den TCP/IP Systemeinstellugnen für "Automatisch einstellen" gesetzt ist. Nimm diesen doch mal raus und stelle nochmal die korrekte Schnittstelle ein.



Ich hab da schon sämtliche Kombinationen durch. Keine Ahnung was da noch ist. 

Wenn das nicht hilft ist irgendetwas an deiner Installation kaputt.
[/QUOTE]

Was kann den da kaputt sein? Die beiden VMs sind ganz frisch aufgesetzt, WinCC und WnCC Flexible wurden ohne Fehlermeldungen installiert(nicht auf der gleichen VM). Wonach soll ich Ausschau halten?


Gruß Jan


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (14 Oktober 2010)

Muß das eigentlich auch funktionieren wenn beides auf einem Rechner läuft, also PLCSIM/netttoplcsim und die WinCC-Geschichte?

Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert oder könnte das bitte jemand für mich testen? Mit telnet funktionierts, aber mit WinCC kom ich da auch nicht ran.

Dann könnte ich das schon mal einkreisen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Oktober 2010)

Maikäferbenzin schrieb:


> Muß das eigentlich auch funktionieren wenn beides auf einem Rechner läuft, also PLCSIM/netttoplcsim und die WinCC-Geschichte?
> 
> Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert oder könnte das bitte jemand für mich testen? Mit telnet funktionierts, aber mit WinCC kom ich da auch nicht ran.
> 
> Dann könnte ich das schon mal einkreisen.



Das funktioniert auch wenn beide Programme auf dem selben Rechner laufen.

Ich habe aber den Verdacht dass irgendetwas an deiner WinCC Konfiguration noch nicht stimmt. Der Absturz von s7otbxsx spricht auch dafür, denn dieses nutzt WinCC für die SPS-Anbindung.
Hast du in den WinCC TCP/IP Systemeinstellungen den Haken bei der Schnittstelle für "Automatisch einstellen" entfernt?
Im Auswahlfeld für die Schnittstelle musst du auch die ohne "...(Auto).." im Namen einstellen.

Kannst auch mal probieren zusätzlich die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf die Netzwerkkarte umzustellen. Dazu gibt es eine eigene Verknüpfung im Siemens Programmordner.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (14 Oktober 2010)

Jepp, Haken für "Automatisch einstellen" ist weg und die möglichen Einstellungen bei Unit hab ich alle schon durch, steht jetz immer auf der Netzwerkkarte ohne "Auto". PG-Schnittselle hab ich mal auf S7-ONLINE
Ich hab da auc Verzweiflung schon soooo viele Kombinationen durchgespielt, aber alles ohne Erfolg

Ich hab das jetzt nochmal auf ner neuen VM mit XP Pro SP2 versucht, hier mal mit WinCC6.2 und alles auf einem Rechner, aber auch hier rührt sich nix, PLCSIM ist hier einzeln drauf, ohne den ganzen Step7 Kram.
Hab hier aber keinen s7otbxsx-Fehler. Nur bei der SP3-VM mit WinCC7.

Es können ja nun nicht laufend alle Installationen irgendwie kaputt sein. Ich vermute mal das es irgendwo ein kleines Rädchen gibt wo ich noch dran drehen muß und an dem ihr schon alle gedreht habt, aber nicht in dem Zusammenhang mit nettoplcsim, weswegen es auch keinem auffällt. Da ich aber auch recht neu in der ganzen S7 bzw. WinCC Schien bin hab ich da nicht so den Überblick.


----------



## Maikäferbenzin (14 Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt was mir zu bunt, ich hab auf VM mal mit Wireshark reingehorcht was denn da so passiert wenn man in WinCC auf den Pfeil fürs aktivieren klickt. 
Hab da keinen Filter aktiviert und lausche nur ins Netz.

Die erste 3 Zeilen sind vom aktivieren die letzten 3 beim deaktivieren.
Was will der denn da immer auf der Multicastadresse? 

Ist auch völlig egal welchen IP ich in der VM als Ziel eingebe, passiert immer das gleiche. Ob als "Briged" oder "Host only" auch egal. 
Von der gewünschten IP ist nix zusehen.

Was soll das?

Gruß Jan


----------



## J.DanielNuevo (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin neu an diesem Forum und auch mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut wie ich möchte. (Spanisch wäre besser )

Wir wollen ein S7-400 mit zwei CPU mit nettoplcsim simulieren. Haben wir eine S7-400 mit einer CPU gegen Intouch geprüft und es funktioniert OK. Habe ich auch nettoplcsim multinstance downloaden, damit wir zwei verschiedene PLCs benutzen können.

Aber wir haben nur eine IP Addresse in dem SPS mit zwei CPUs (nur ein ethernet Netzwerkkarte für die beiden CPUs) und ich bin nicht sicher, was sollte ich machen, damit alles funktioniert. (Ausserdem ob es möglich ist....) Die Idee wäre ein Intouch gegen ein S7-400 mit zwei CPUs, zu verbinden. (Für jede CPU muss man in Intouch ein verschiedenes Slot wählen) Ist es möglich? Wenn jeder CPU eine Ip Addresse hätte, gäbe es kein Problem, aber das ist ein weitere Fall.

Vielen Dank in Voraus aus Spanien.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Januar 2011)

J.DanielNuevo schrieb:


> Aber wir haben nur eine IP Addresse in dem SPS mit zwei CPUs (nur ein ethernet Netzwerkkarte für die beiden CPUs) und ich bin nicht sicher, was sollte ich machen, damit alles funktioniert. (Ausserdem ob es möglich ist....) Die Idee wäre ein Intouch gegen ein S7-400 mit zwei CPUs, zu verbinden. (Für jede CPU muss man in Intouch ein verschiedenes Slot wählen) Ist es möglich? Wenn jeder CPU eine Ip Addresse hätte, gäbe es kein Problem, aber das ist ein weitere Fall.



Hallo nach Spanien,
mit der Multiinstanz-Version funktioniert das indem du deiner Netzwerkschnittstelle weitere IP-Adressen zuweist.

Eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung habe ich hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=279277&postcount=102
verfasst.
Spanisch kann ich leider nicht, ich könnte dir höchstens auf englisch weiterhelfen.

Ich habe das schon mit Intouch und 6 Plcsim / Nettoplcsim Instanzen auf einem Rechner getestet, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## sps_fighter (19 Januar 2011)

J.DanielNuevo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin neu an diesem Forum und auch mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut wie ich möchte. (Spanisch wäre besser )
> 
> Wir wollen ein S7-400 mit zwei CPU mit nettoplcsim simulieren. Haben wir eine S7-400 mit einer CPU gegen Intouch geprüft und es funktioniert OK. Habe ich auch nettoplcsim multinstance downloaden, damit wir zwei verschiedene PLCs benutzen können.
> ...


 
Hallo nach Spanien!

Ich kann Dir ebenfalls nur auf Deutsch oder Englisch weiterhelfen. :!:
Wenn Du aber die Schritte wie von Thomas_v2.1 vorgeschlagen befolgst, dann müsste es sicher funktionieren.
siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=279277&postcount=102
Auch ich simuliere im Schnitt mit 4 bis 6 CPU's!

Greetings
from Austria


----------



## J.DanielNuevo (19 Januar 2011)

Vielen dank für die Antworten. Und vielen Thomas für Deine Software. LibnoDave benutzen wir auch.
Ich habe kein problem wenn Ihr auf Deutsch schreibt, nur dass ich vielleicht Fähler machen könnte, wenn ich schreibe :s21:.

Dieses Beitrag hatte ich schon mal gelessen. Das ist wovon ich NetToPLCSim_Multiinstance downloaden habe. Tatsächlich haben wir (unter anderen) zwei SPSs getestet, zu dem gleichzeitig eine Verbindung mit einem HMI (Scada) haben.

Aber bis noch bin ich leider nicht fähig mit zwei CPUs von dem gleichen SPS, zu verbinden. Im gleichen Rack habe ich zwei S7-400 und nur eine Netzwerkkarte, die von beiden CPUs benutzt wird. Ich kann nicht die beiden CPUs gleichzeitig simulieren mit PLCSim. Muss ich wählen nur einen. Das ist im wirklichkeit mein Problem.
Kann ich zwei, drei.. CPUs von *verschiedenen* SPSs ohne Probleme simulieren (und natürlich NetToPLCSim benutzen) aber nicht zwei CPUs von dem gleichen SPS.

20.1.2011: Gestern habe ich mal nach Information versuchen... und endlich habe ich was gefunden. PLCSim kann leider nicht Multiprocessing (wie sagt man das auf Deutsch?) Unterstützen. (Vielleicht im Zukunft...)


----------



## goodillla (2 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo nach Spanien,
> mit der Multiinstanz-Version funktioniert das indem du deiner Netzwerkschnittstelle weitere IP-Adressen zuweist.
> 
> Eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung habe ich hier:
> ...



I also use my WinCC with multiple instances of PLCSIM (even up to 8) and sometimes (approx. 1 time per 1 hour) i have "S7 block administrator error" - after this WinCC don't want to connect to any PLCSIM at all. And become to work only after Windows restart.
I tried to test different versions of Step7 and PLCSIM but no matter.

Maybe someone knows how to solve this?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Februar 2011)

goodillla schrieb:


> I also use my WinCC with multiple instances of PLCSIM (even up to 8) and sometimes (approx. 1 time per 1 hour) i have "S7 block administrator error" - after this WinCC don't want to connect to any PLCSIM at all. And become to work only after Windows restart.
> I tried to test different versions of Step7 and PLCSIM but no matter.
> 
> Maybe someone knows how to solve this?



Could you briefly explain how your test-system is set up?
Are WinCC and Step7/Plcsim running on different machines, and on which machine does the error occur?


----------



## goodillla (3 Februar 2011)

I run all 8 PLCSIM and WinCC on one PC using PLCSIM(TCP/IP) interface.
Each PLCSIM has its own IP.
Every PLCSIM is not just a "simple program". Some of them not finally checked and sometime have SystemFaults. Some of them even use TCP connections to other PLCSIMs and it works.
And from time to time I can get a problem described before when WinCC loose connections to PLCSIM untill reboot.
Beside this I use NetToPLSSim_Multi to connect to PLCSIM from the 3rd side, but I suggest that the problem is not in NetToPLCSim but in Siemens Software.


----------



## mathel (3 Februar 2011)

*LabVIEW soll verbunden werden!*

Moin moin zusammen!

Ich habe mir auch dieses Tool runtergeladen und bekomme schon den reinen Verbindungsaufbau hin.

In meiner Bachelorthesis stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich mit LabVIEW einen Prozess simulieren soll. Die SPS soll zu Simulationszwecken in PLCSim laufen und LabVIEW soll hierauf zugreifen und sich die Daten der Ausgänge abholen und entsprechend des Prozesses die Eingangsdaten zurückliefern.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich überhaupt Daten aus PLCSim bzw. hier NetToPLCSim auslesen oder schreiben kann.
Den Verbindungsaufbau habe ich hinbekommen.. Beides ist verbunden.

Was muss ich nun an NetToPLCSim senden, damit es mir bestimmte Daten zurückliefert bzw. wie kann ich Variablen schreiben? Ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet leider überhaupt nicht aus.:???:

Beste Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2011)

goodillla schrieb:


> I run all 8 PLCSIM and WinCC on one PC using PLCSIM(TCP/IP) interface.
> Each PLCSIM has its own IP.
> Every PLCSIM is not just a "simple program". Some of them not finally checked and sometime have SystemFaults. Some of them even use TCP connections to other PLCSIMs and it works.
> And from time to time I can get a problem described before when WinCC loose connections to PLCSIM untill reboot.
> Beside this I use NetToPLSSim_Multi to connect to PLCSIM from the 3rd side, but I suggest that the problem is not in NetToPLCSim but in Siemens Software.



As far as I know, the "S7 block administrator error" is generated by process "s7otbxsx.exe", or if this process is not running. 
I don't know why this process hangs up, and I hope it has nothing to do with nettoplcsim. Do you see any irregularities in windows task manager, e.g high memory usage?

You could try a quick fix: start s7otbxsx.exe manually (you find it in windows system32 folder). Maybe then you don't need to reboot windows to continue your simulation.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2011)

@Matthias (mathel):
Hab dir schon per Email geantwortet bevor ich hier gelesen habe. Wenn du zu deiner Labview Anbindung noch Fragen hast, kannst du evtl. auch einen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen. Das Thema könnte auch noch andere interessieren.


----------



## goodillla (4 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> As far as I know, the "S7 block administrator error" is generated by process "s7otbxsx.exe", or if this process is not running.
> I don't know why this process hangs up, and I hope it has nothing to do with nettoplcsim. Do you see any irregularities in windows task manager, e.g high memory usage?
> 
> You could try a quick fix: start s7otbxsx.exe manually (you find it in windows system32 folder). Maybe then you don't need to reboot windows to continue your simulation.


That's right. I'v already tryed to restart S7otbxsx.exe manually but can't:  I can kill process but if I then try to run it - shell execute doesn't work. Process xp utility shows that this S7otbxsx.exe called from CCRtsLoader.exe. Maybe there is another way to do that or maybe I do smth wrong?


----------



## tpm3 (8 Februar 2011)

Hello.

Is it possible to connect somehow more than one client to NetToPLCSim?

I am trying to organize combined access to one PLCSim instance from SCADA and plant-modelling software.


----------



## sirbarny (19 Februar 2011)

14 Seiten später und doch nicht kapiert.

Ich muss zum 1. Mal eine Visu in Zenon 5.22 erstellen (sonst flex2008) und würde dies gerne mit PLCSIM testen. 
Kann ich die Runtime und PLCSIM (5.4 SP3) auf *einem* PC betreiben?
Muss ich jeder Anwendung eine eigene IP geben?
Oder bin ich komplett auf dem Holzweg?
Danke,
Sir


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Februar 2011)

sirbarny schrieb:


> Ich muss zum 1. Mal eine Visu in Zenon 5.22 erstellen (sonst flex2008) und würde dies gerne mit PLCSIM testen.
> Kann ich die Runtime und PLCSIM (5.4 SP3) auf *einem* PC betreiben?
> Muss ich jeder Anwendung eine eigene IP geben?
> Oder bin ich komplett auf dem Holzweg?



Doch, klar geht das.
Bei Zenon muss du bei deiner SPS die IP-Adresse deiner Netzwerkkarte des PCs oder localhost (127.0.0.1) einstellen.

Auf den letzten Seiten ging es hauptsächlich um die Multiinstanz-Version, daher war das vielleicht etwas verwirrend ;-)


----------



## sirbarny (21 Februar 2011)

Danke.
Hier noch mal für alle die nicht so fit sind, so wie ich ;-)

Die IP vom eigenen PC in der HW-Config eintragen.

Im Zenon Editor ebenfalls eintragen bei:
Variablen >>> Treiber >>> S7 TCP-IP Treiber (siehe Bild)

PLCSIM startn >>> NetToPLCSim starten >>> Zenon Runtime starten und schon gehts.


----------



## Cliff (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo und Moin,

ich sitze hier im Moment und bekomme NetToPlcSim nicht richtig in's Laufen :-(

Ich möchte per LibNoDave auf eine 'PlcSim'- CPU zugreifen (Gleicher Rechner).
Unter XP/ SP3 funktioniert es wunderbar (IP- Adresse: 127.0.0.1).
Auf einem zweiten Rechner (Win7 /32Bit; Pro) verbindet zwar NetToPlcSim mit PlcSim, reagiert allerdings nicht auf Anfragen von LibNoDave (Mein Anwenderprogramm).

Sämtliche Einstellungen sind identisch. S7 hat den gleichen Versionsstand.
LocalHost ist auf Win7 in der 'Host' aktiviert (Wie bei XP- Rechner).
Firewall war schon komplett deaktiviert...

Hat jemand NetToPlcSim schon einmal in dieser Konfuguration unter Win7 am Laufen gehabt (127.0.0.1)?

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2011)

Cliff schrieb:


> Ich möchte per LibNoDave auf eine 'PlcSim'- CPU zugreifen (Gleicher Rechner).
> Unter XP/ SP3 funktioniert es wunderbar (IP- Adresse: 127.0.0.1).
> Auf einem zweiten Rechner (Win7 /32Bit; Pro) verbindet zwar NetToPlcSim mit PlcSim, reagiert allerdings nicht auf Anfragen von LibNoDave (Mein Anwenderprogramm).



Hallo Cliff,
der Fehler liegt bei libnodave und nicht in nettoplcsim.

Und zwar hat sich ab Windows Vista bei den Sockets bezüglich Sicherheit etwas geändert.

Du musst bei *libnodave * (*NICHT *nettoplcsim!) in der openSocketw.c (libnodave 0.8.4.5) folgende Änderungen durchführen:

```
113c113
<     fd = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, 6);
---
>     fd = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, AF_UNSPEC);
131,133c131,133
<    if (bind(fd, (struct sockaddr *) & addr, addrlen)) {
<       LOG2(ThisModule "bind Socket error: %s \n", strerror(errno));
<     }
---
>    //if (bind(fd, (struct sockaddr *) & addr, addrlen)) {
>    //   LOG2(ThisModule "bind Socket error: %s \n", strerror(errno));
>    //}
```
Zeile 113 anpassen, Zeilen 131 bis 133 auskommentieren.

Ich weiß leider nicht was sich Zottel bei den einzelnen Stellen gedacht hat.
Der dritte Parameter mit Wert 6 (Protokoll AF_IPX) beim socket()-Aufruf wird seit Vista nicht mehr unterstützt, ich habe aber keine Ahnung warum hier überhaupt ursprünglich dieses Protokoll eingetragen war:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms740506(v=vs.85).aspx
Mit AF_UNSPEC sage ich Windows dass es mir egal ist ob IPv4 oder IPv6 benutzt wird.

Warum Zottel bei einem TCP-Client ein bind() aufruft weiß ich nicht, imho macht man das nur bei einem Server oder wenn ich bei einem Client meinen lokalen Port festlegen will. Und da schlagen dann die neuen Sicherheitsfunktionen zu.
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/wndp/archive/2005/08/03/anthony-jones.aspx
Ich habe den bind() Aufruf einfach auskommentiert, und dann funktioniert zumindest die testISO_TCP auch unter Windows 7 mit nettoplcsim und mit 127.0.0.1.


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2011)

@Thomas

Heißt das, dass keine Libnodave.dll aus dem im Netz zu ladenden Paket unter Vista und Win7 funktioniert? 
Zottel pflegt doch libnodave eigentlich noch, du hast ihm das ja auch sicher schon geschrieben oder?
Denn ich nutze libnodave mit Delphi und da greife ich auf die fertige DLL zu.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass keine Libnodave.dll aus dem im Netz zu ladenden Paket unter Vista und Win7 funktioniert?
> Zottel pflegt doch libnodave eigentlich noch, du hast ihm das ja auch sicher schon geschrieben oder?
> Denn ich nutze libnodave mit Delphi und da greife ich auf die fertige DLL zu.



Nein, das gilt nur wenn man auf seine eigene IP-Adresse zugreifen will. Also ein Zugriff von Windows 7 mit der aktuellen libnodave.dll auf eine SPS funktioniert weiterhin - keine Panik ;-)


----------



## Cliff (26 Februar 2011)

Besten Dank für die Info!
Werde es Montag einmal testen. 

Irgend wie habe ich das Gefühl das ich meinen XP- Rechner lieber mag ;-)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Zottel (26 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht was sich Zottel bei den einzelnen Stellen gedacht hat.


Vermutlich nix...
Ich vermute, ich habe halt in irgendeinem Projekt zum 1. Mal TCP/IP verwendet, dabei alles Mögliche probiert und das was funktionierte immer wieder verwendet (z.B. die ganze Datei openSocket.c). 



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und da schlagen dann die neuen Sicherheitsfunktionen zu.


Gut zu wissen! Vor 3 ca Wochen hatte ich eine Anfrage, wo unter XP alles lief und unter Vista oder 7 nix...


----------



## Zottel (28 Februar 2011)

Ich habe die Version 0.8.4.6 veröffentlicht. Änderungen sind:
- Die Korrekturen von *Thomas_v2.1 an openSocketw
- Fehler mit dem Jahrzehnt in get/setPLCtime() behoben
- Fehler in toPLCfloat() behoben
*


----------



## Noch'n Thomas. (28 Februar 2011)

*Bin zu doof ...*

Hallo Thomas,

erst mal: wunderbare Idee so ein Programm zu machen. Richte eine "donate" - Möglichkeit ein, ich finde, diese Arbeit soll honoriert werden. Ich bin dabei.

Aber zu meiner Frage: versuche das Tool gerade einzurichten (habe gerade die noch-Version 0.7.2 geladen). Ich habe PLCSIM mit einer simulierten SPS laufen. Wenn ich nettoplcsim starte müßte doch zumindest im Status unten links sstehen, dass das Tool mit PLCSIM connected ist, oder? 

Btw: welche Schnittstelle stelle ich denn in PLCSIM ein? PLCSIM (TCP/IP)?

Gruß und Dank,
Thomas.
(Der Neue)


----------



## Noch'n Thomas. (28 Februar 2011)

*SIMATIC Dienst beenden ...*

Hallo nochmal,

es liegt doch am Port 102. Wenn ich aber s7oiehsx beenden will, dann wird der Zugriff verweigert. Auch in der Windows-Diensteübersicht geht das nicht (bin Admin). - Ich mag Windows nicht.

Gruß,
Thomas G.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Februar 2011)

Noch'n Thomas. schrieb:


> Aber zu meiner Frage: versuche das Tool gerade einzurichten (habe gerade die noch-Version 0.7.2 geladen). Ich habe PLCSIM mit einer simulierten SPS laufen. Wenn ich nettoplcsim starte müßte doch zumindest im Status unten links sstehen, dass das Tool mit PLCSIM connected ist, oder?



Eigentlich schon. Wenn das Verbinden nicht klappt sollte in dem Ausgabefenster zusätzlich eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung auftauchen.


Noch'n Thomas. schrieb:


> Btw: welche Schnittstelle stelle ich denn in PLCSIM ein? PLCSIM (TCP/IP)?


Das ist für nettoplcsim egal. Die Einstellung wird erst interessant wenn du z.B. WinCCflexible (ohne nettoplcsim) mit PLCSIM testen möchtest.



Noch'n Thomas. schrieb:


> es liegt doch am Port 102. Wenn ich aber s7oiehsx beenden will, dann wird der Zugriff verweigert. Auch in der Windows-Diensteübersicht geht das nicht (bin Admin).


Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?

Versuche mal den Dienst zu beenden wenn PLCSIM beendet ist.
Also: 
1) Step7 starten
2) Dienst beenden
3) PLCSIM starten
4) nettoplcsim starten, Verbinden


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Februar 2011)

Zottel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Version 0.8.4.6 veröffentlicht. Änderungen sind:
> - Die Korrekturen von *Thomas_v2.1 an openSocketw
> *


Hallo,
ich hoffe du hast meine Änderungen nochmal gegengecheckt. Mit "ich weiß nicht was du dir dabei gedacht hast" meinte ich nämlich, dass ich so auf den ersten Blick z.B. keinen Grund für das bind() gesehen habe, aber es kann ja sein dass es einen triftigen Grund hierfür gab. Nicht dass es dann später Probleme an anderer Stelle gibt.


----------



## Noch'n Thomas. (1 März 2011)

*Danke - danke - danke!*

Hallo,

jetzt klappt's - mußte nur richtig lesen (sorry). - Nochmal: how to donate :TOOL: ?

Gruß,
noch so'n Thomas.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

Läuft den NetToPLCSim auch mit libnodave unter .NET? Ich bekomm da nämlich keine Daten von dem Simulator gelesen. Auch wenn Ich es mit dem Delphi Beispiel von libnodave Probiere, kann Ich keine Daten lesen.

Wenn Ichs aber mit TestIsoTCP probiere funzts!

Fehler ist immer -126 (Result contains no data)

irgend ne Idee?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 März 2011)

*Mhmm....*

Ich habs gerade nochmal versucht. Eine Anfrage mit mehreren TAGs, funktioniert an der CPU anstandlos! Dann IP auf 127.0.0.1 geändert und mit NetoToPLCSIM probiert und Ich bekomme Fehler -126.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 März 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Läuft den NetToPLCSim auch mit libnodave unter .NET? Ich bekomm da nämlich keine Daten von dem Simulator gelesen. Auch wenn Ich es mit dem Delphi Beispiel von libnodave Probiere, kann Ich keine Daten lesen.
> 
> Wenn Ichs aber mit TestIsoTCP probiere funzts!
> 
> ...



Also ich habe es gerade mit der aktuellen libnodave 0.8.4.6 und der simpleISO_TCP.exe aus dem Dot.Net\CS Verzeichnis getestet. Bei mir funktioniert es auf 127.0.0.1.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 März 2011)

Damit fuzts bei mir auch, hast du auch mal das Delphi prog probiert?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 März 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Damit fuzts bei mir auch, hast du auch mal das Delphi prog probiert?



Funktioniert bei mir auch (Windows 7). Hast die vielleicht irgendwo noch eine alte libnodave.dll liegen, also vor 0.8.4.6?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 März 2011)

Ich hab noch 0.8.4.5! Gehts damit nich? Muss mal 8.4.5 und 8.4.6 vergleichen, ich hab In meiner ja einiges angepasst!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 März 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 0.8.4.5! Gehts damit nich? Muss mal 8.4.5 und 8.4.6 vergleichen, ich hab In meiner ja einiges angepasst!



Ab Eintrag 136 steht alles dazu, auch was Zottel geändert hat:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=315452&postcount=136


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 März 2011)

*Danke...*

Wer die Änderungen mal in meine Version übernhemen und dann nochmals testen. Danke schon mal.

P.S.
Was mich trotzdem wundert, das es mit TestIsoTCP auch mit der alten Version funktioniert hat!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 März 2011)

Ok, habs grad probiert, jetzt gehts. Hab die Änderungen auch in meine geänderte Version von libnodave übernommen.

Vielleicht hat ja dieses Bind auch den Fehler bei der 64 Bit Version der DLL verursacht. Werd Ich morgen mal testen.

Danke nochmals.

Mfg.


----------



## FAAT2011 (2 Mai 2011)

*NettoPLCSim mit Zenon Visualisierung*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich besuche die zweijährige Fachakademie für Automatisierungstechnik. Als Abschlussprojekt möchten wir eine Vollautomatische Kerzenfertigungsanlage Realisieren.

Bei der Visuallisierung haben wir uns für Zenon 6.51 (Copadata) entschieden.
Jetzt möchten wir natürlich im Vorfeld unser Programm mittels nettoplcsim testen. 

Leider erhalten wir beim start des Tools folgende meldung: Listerning for clients....

Anscheinend stimmt unsere Netzwerkeinstellung noch nicht.
Wir verwenden Siemens Step 7 V5.4 + SP5 + HF1 in einer VM-Ware

Wir möchten also eine Verbindung von Step7 V5.4 < ----> PLCsim <----> nettoplcsim <---> Zenon

Kann uns irgendjemand eine kurze "Anleitung" geben wie wir die Einstellungen in Step7, usw machen müssen??

Wir sind leider noch ziemliche Anfänger auf dem Gebiet. 

Danke vorab für die Hilfe!
Best Grüße!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Mai 2011)

FAAT2011 schrieb:


> Wir möchten also eine Verbindung von Step7 V5.4 < ----> PLCsim <----> nettoplcsim <---> Zenon
> 
> Kann uns irgendjemand eine kurze "Anleitung" geben wie wir die Einstellungen in Step7, usw machen müssen??




IP-Adresse des Step7-Plcsim-Rechners auf Adresse einstellen welche die SPS nachher erhalten soll. Gleiche IP-Adresse in Zenon einstellen.
Plcsim starten und Programm in Plcsim laden
Nettoplcsim starten, auf Start klicken. Wenn Fehlermeldung wegen "Port 102" in Benutzung kommt, den Dienst "IEPGHelper" beenden (oder über C:\>net stop s7oiehsx)
Erreichbarkeit des Step7-Rechners aus der VM mittels Ping prüfen
Visualisierung starten und beobachten ob sich mit Nettoplcsim jemand verbindet. Ausgaben im Fenster auf Fehler prüfen.

Wenn keine Verbindung zustande kommt: Firewall prüfen, ggf. Port 102 auf dem Step7-Rechner für eingehende Verbindungen öffnen.
Weiterhin die Beschränkungen der Datenbereiche beachten (siehe Dokumentation).


----------



## Matze333 (7 Juni 2011)

*NetToPLCSim und Siemens OPC (Komponenten-Konfigurator)*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die bisher geposteten Beiträge. Ich möchte in meinem Fall mit NetToPLCSim PLCSIM mit dem mitgelieferten Siemens-OPC-Server (Komponenten-Konfigurator) verbinden, allerdings habe ich dabei Probleme, welche vermutlich mit der IP-Adressvergabe zusammenhängen. Die Situation derzeit sieht wie folgt aus:

Der SPS-habe ich im NetPro die IP-Adresse meines Rechners zugeordnet (169.254.11.157). Wenn ich PLCSIM und NetToPLCSim starte, wird der korrekte Status PLCSim: Connected angezeigt.

Ich bekomme allerdings keine Verbindung mit dem OPC-Server hin.
Ich habe im NetPro versucht, dem "Microbox-PC" (PC auf dem der OPC-Server laufen soll) die gleiche Adresse wie der SPS zu geben, die doppelte Vergabe der IP-Adresse wird aber (sinnvollerweise) von Netpro abgelehnt. Ich habe dann dem Microbox-PC die Adresse meiner zweiten Netzwerkkarte zugewiesen und über den Komponenten-Konfigurator die Einstellungen importiert. Der OPC-Server lies sich dann auch starten.

Im NetToPLCSim wird jedoch Client: Disconnected angezeigt. Möglicherweise wird eine Verbindung erst dann aufgebaut, wenn eine konkrete Anfrage vom OPC-Server an die NetToPLCSim weitergeleitet wird.

Ich habe daher in unserer HMI-Entwicklungsumgebung (VisualStudio/VisiWinNetPro) das Programm einmal ausgeführt, um so eine Anfrage zu generieren, es fand aber keine Kommunikation statt. In der HMI-Entwicklungsumgebung ist als Zieladresse 127.0.0.1 (localhost) hinterlegt.

Vermutlich habe ich den OPC-Server nicht korrekt aufgesetzt - hatte jemand schon ähnliche Probleme?

Vielen Dank und Grüsse
Matze


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juni 2011)

Matze333 schrieb:


> Im NetToPLCSim wird jedoch Client: Disconnected angezeigt. Möglicherweise wird eine Verbindung erst dann aufgebaut, wenn eine konkrete Anfrage vom OPC-Server an die NetToPLCSim weitergeleitet wird.


Genau so ist es. So lange kein OPC-Client ein Item aus der entsprechenden Steuerung anfragt, baut der OPC-Server auch keine Verbindung zur SPS (bzw. hier nettoplcsim) auf.


Matze333 schrieb:


> Ich habe daher in unserer HMI-Entwicklungsumgebung (VisualStudio/VisiWinNetPro) das Programm einmal ausgeführt, um so eine Anfrage zu generieren, es fand aber keine Kommunikation statt. In der HMI-Entwicklungsumgebung ist als Zieladresse 127.0.0.1 (localhost) hinterlegt.


Ich hatte letztens schon eine Anfrage, ob es funktioniert wenn der OPC-Server und die SPS auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen. Konnte es aber bisher noch nicht beispielhaft nachprüfen.
Das Problem ist aber auch nur beim Simatic.Net OPC-Server vorhanden, weil dieser etwas pingelig ist wenn er der Meinung ist dass die konfigurierten IP-Adressen nicht passen.

Um das Problem zu umgehen würde ich zum Testen der Netzwerkkarte eine zweite IP-Adresse zuweisen.
Wenn deine erste IP-Adresse 169.254.11.157 lautet, dann z.B. 169.254.11.158 oder eine weitere freie IP im gleichen Subnetz.

Warum du bei deiner Visualisierung eine IP-Adresse (127.0.0.1?) einstellen musst wenn du über den Simatic.Net OPC-Server gehst verstehe ich nicht ganz. Normalerweise legst du im Simatic.Net die Verbindung zur SPS an (z.B. auf die 2. IP deiner Karte 169.254.11.158). Der Zugriff über Items auf diese Verbindung erfolgt dann gemäß Simatic.Net OPC Syntax über den konfigurierten Verbindungsnamen folgend von Symbol- oder Absolutadressen.


----------



## MRose (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für das tolle Programm.

Ein Hinweis zur Abschaltung des Dienstes _SIMATIC IEPG Help Service_: 
Solange der Dienst gestoppt/deaktiviert ist, ist keine Kommunikation über Ethernet zu einer realen S7 möglich. 
Ich bin da leider schon einmal einen halben Tag in der Anlage verzweifelt, bevor mir wieder einfiel, dass ich den Dienst deaktiviert hatte. 

Mario


----------



## Matze333 (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deine Rückinfo.

Meine Netzwerkkarte hat nun zwei Adressen:
169.254.11.157 "SPS"
169.254.11.158 "Microbox-PC" mit Simatic.NET OPC-Server
PLCSIM und Simatic.NET OPC-Server können gestartet werden.
NetToPLCSim: Listening for clients...

Die Geschichte mit der Localhostadresse kann man vergessen, da habe ich  in den falschen Einstellungen nachgesehen. In der HMI-Konfiguration ist  als OPC-Servername "OPC.SimaticNET" hinterlegt, mit dem die  Kommunikation auf den echten Microbox-PCs funktioniert.

Ich denke, als nächsten Test sollte ich versuchen, eine einfache  Client-OPC-Connection zu erstellen. Kann ich dies mit einem der  Siemenswerkzeuge ausführen?

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Juni 2011)

Matze333 schrieb:


> Ich denke, als nächsten Test sollte ich versuchen, eine einfache  Client-OPC-Connection zu erstellen. Kann ich dies mit einem der  Siemenswerkzeuge ausführen?


Wenn du Simatic.Net installiert hast, wird eigentlich auch der OPC-Scout mitinstalliert. Dieses ist ein einfacher OPC-Client zum Testen der Verbindung.

Mit diesem gibt es mit nettoplcsim leider ein paar Probleme, weil man mit dem OPC-Scout neue DB-Variablen nur über das "browsen" der SPS hinzufügen kann, und diese Funktion wird von nettoplcsim nicht unterstützt (der Scout fragt quasi vorher von der SPS ab welche Datenbausteine vorhanden sindd). Du kannst somit zum Testen mit dem OPC-Scout nur Merker-Variablen anlegen (Itemsyntax für MW0 wäre z.B. "S7:[Verbindungsname]MW0").

Oder du lädst dir einen frei verwendbaren OPC-Test Client herunter (z.B. von Kassl), diese sind meistens einfacher zu verwenden als der OPC-Scout von Siemens.


----------



## ErwinLSE (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

Ich habe vor über NetToPlcSim eine Verbindung zwischen PlcSim und einer 3D GameEngine herzustellen. Ich kann zwar die GameEngine als Client im NetToPlcSim verbinden aber mit den Daten die ich sende kann ja PlcSim nichts anfangen gibt es eine Möglichkeit Telegramme zu erzeugen die PlcSim verarbeiten kann.  Bei der 3D GameEngine handelt es sich um Unreal Development Kit die eine eigene Scriptsprache verwendet, deswegen versuche ich es über eine TcpIp Kommunikation.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juli 2011)

ErwinLSE schrieb:


> Ich habe vor über NetToPlcSim eine Verbindung zwischen PlcSim und einer 3D GameEngine herzustellen. Ich kann zwar die GameEngine als Client im NetToPlcSim verbinden aber mit den Daten die ich sende kann ja PlcSim nichts anfangen gibt es eine Möglichkeit Telegramme zu erzeugen die PlcSim verarbeiten kann.  Bei der 3D GameEngine handelt es sich um Unreal Development Kit die eine eigene Scriptsprache verwendet, deswegen versuche ich es über eine TcpIp Kommunikation.



Es gibt z.B. die libnodave Bibliothek. Das ist eine in C geschriebene dll welche diverse Funktionen beinhaltet um mit einer S7-Steuerung Daten auszutauschen. Mit nettoplcsim läuft das natürlich genauso.

Die Kommunikation von nettoplcsim zu plcsim ist aber jetzt nicht wahnsinnig schnell - eine echte SPS antwortet schneller.
Ich bin aber dabei evtl. eine andere Anbindungsmöglichkeit ohne das S7ProSim Objekt zu schaffen, dann sollte es hoffentlich schneller gehen und auch der Zugriff auf alle Speicherbereiche der SPS möglich sein.

Wenn du keine externen dlls einbinden kannst wird es aufwändiger, da du das Protokoll zumindest teilweise in deiner Skriptsprache nachbilden müsstest.
Ich habe so etwas ganz rudimentär in php gemacht. Hier der letzte Stand:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=317937&postcount=72


----------



## ErwinLSE (7 Juli 2011)

Ich kann leider nur C++ DLL's einbinden, gibt es da schon was? Gibt es irgendwo ein Beschreibung wie das Telegramm an die SPS aussehen muss.
Das PHP script kann ich nicht so einfach umsetzen. 
Ich brauch ja auch erstmal nicht so ein allgemeines Script was alle CPU's und Adressarten abdeckt, mir würde es reichen erstmal mit einem Trigger aus der GameEngine einen Ausgang auf einer 300'er CPU zu setzen.


----------



## joflow (31 Juli 2011)

Hi,

nun benötige ich doch mal Eure Hilfe. Ich habe genauso das Problem das ich keine Verbindung zu meiner NetToPlcsim Instanz von meinem WinCC Server aufbauen kann. 

Kurze Beschreibung meiner Konfi:

8 AS die in 8 unterschiedlichen PLCSIM Instanzen auf meiner ES geladen sind.
Alle AS haben das TCP/IP Protokoll laufen (10.81.105.10 - 18) 
Diese IP Adressen sind auch auf meiner Netzwerkkarte bzgl. meines Terminalbusses auch eingestellt (Vergabe mehrerer Ip Adressen.)
Auf meiner ES laufen auch 8 Instanzen von NetToPlcsim welche unter Settings jeweils die IP Adresse der AS und die Instanz der PLCSIM Instanz mitgegeben wurde. 
Diese habe ich gestartet und diese haben sich auch mit PLCSIM verbunden.

Nun habe ich auf meinem Server (VMWARE) eine WinCC Server Applikation laufen. Die Variablen sind alle unter TCP/IP gemapped und dort sind auch die richtigen IP Adressen der AS parametriert.

Von meinem WinCC Rechner aus kann ich alle AS'n und die ES anpingen.

Nur kann NetToPLCSIM keine Verbindung zum Client aufbauen. Der Port 102 ist auf der ES auch freigegegeben.

Wo liegt das Problem?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2011)

joflow schrieb:


> Von meinem WinCC Rechner aus kann ich alle AS'n und die ES anpingen.
> 
> Nur kann NetToPLCSIM keine Verbindung zum Client aufbauen. Der Port 102 ist auf der ES auch freigegegeben.
> 
> ...



Nettoplcsim verhält sich passiv, d.h. der Verbindungsaufbau wird von WinCC-Seite initiiert wenn du die Runtime startest. Das Abfragen der Variablenwerte geschieht wenn du in ein Bild wechselst wo entsprechende Variablen verwendet werden. Variablen für Störmeldungen werden üblicherweise zyklisch abgefragt. Hier ist wichtig dass du wie in der Doku beschrieben den Haken unter den WinCC Systemeinstellungen anpasst. Könnte sein dass seitdem ich die SZL korrekt beantworte das automatisch geschieht, aber zur Sicherheit einfach mal nachprüfen.

Solche Dinge wie von der SPS aus getriggerte Störmeldungen funktionieren mit Plcsim leider nicht (zumindest momentan noch nicht).


----------



## joflow (31 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ok, das probiere ich mal aus. Frage Vorab.... ich habe hier ein verteiltes System wovon ich mit einem Client über das Serverpackage auf den Server schaue. Das müsste dann aber genauso gehen?

Danke!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2011)

joflow schrieb:


> ok, das probiere ich mal aus. Frage Vorab.... ich habe hier ein verteiltes System wovon ich mit einem Client über das Serverpackage auf den Server schaue. Das müsste dann aber genauso gehen?


Das sollte gehen. Der Unterschied ist nur dass die Clients keine eigene SPS Anbindung haben, und somit alle Daten vom Server eingesammelt werden.


----------



## joflow (31 Juli 2011)

Also leider hat das nicht funktioniert.

Ist die Frage, da ich mich hier in einer PCS7 Umgebung befinde........ob das so überhaupt funktioniert?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2011)

joflow schrieb:


> Also leider hat das nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Ist die Frage, da ich mich hier in einer PCS7 Umgebung befinde........ob das so überhaupt funktioniert?



Nein, mit PCS7 wird das nicht funktionieren. Dort läuft die Kommunikation vollständig anders ab als bei WinCC oder anderen Visualisierungen.


----------



## joflow (31 Juli 2011)

Hi,

nun die Kommunikation läuft nicht unbedingt anderster ab. Ich habe auch bei PCS7 meine DB's auf der AS Seite und den Kanal Treiber in WinCC. 

Ist halt nur die Frage ob die Kommunikation mit den automatisch erstellten Instanz DB's funktioniert.

Wie könnte ich denn die generelle Funktion testen? 

Kann ich mir einen DB erstellen mit werten, den ich in WinCC einfach mal in einem Bild darstelle?

Dann  müsste ich doch sehen ob das funktioniert, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das im Detail abläuft, aber soweit ich das sehe werden da viele Sachen von der SPS aus getriggert. Darum funktioniert der ganze PCS7-Käse auch nur mit einer 400er, weil eine 300er dafür gar nicht genug Ressourcen hat. 
Diese Alarm_x FBs funktionieren in Plcsim nicht, und auch in anderen Soft-SPSen diverser Hersteller (z.B. Deltalogic) werden diese Dinge imho nicht unterstützt.

Wir haben zwar PCS7 in der Firma, aber keine 400er SPS damit ich mir das im Detail angucken könnte. Wenn du sowas hast kannst du ja mal mit Wireshark einen Mitschnitt der Kommunikation machen.


----------



## Waelder (19 August 2011)

*Probleme mit MP377 ?*

Seit neustem habe ich folgenden Effekt :

Das Panel (echtes Panel) baut eimalig eine Verbindung auf, ich kann die einmalig gelesenen Variabeln auf Nettoplcs. erkennen, dann ist feierabend nix geht mehr. Stoppe ich Nettoplcs.fängt es erneut an immer nur 1x Daten einlesen. Das kann ich zig mal wiederholen. Immer das selbe.

Was kann das sein ?


Versionen :
S7-PLCSIM; V5.4 + SP3; K05.04.03.00_01.19.00.01; V5.4.3.0
STEP 7; V5.5; V5.5.0.0_25.6.0.1; V5.5.0.0
Nettoplcsim 0.7.2
WIn XP SP3
port 102 ist ok


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Seit neustem habe ich folgenden Effekt :
> 
> Das Panel (echtes Panel) baut eimalig eine Verbindung auf, ich kann die einmalig gelesenen Variabeln auf Nettoplcs. erkennen, dann ist feierabend nix geht mehr. Stoppe ich Nettoplcs.fängt es erneut an immer nur 1x Daten einlesen. Das kann ich zig mal wiederholen. Immer das selbe.



Hm, die letzte Version (0.7.2) scheinst du laut deiner Signatur zu haben, oder?

Problematisch sind meistens zyklische Daten die ein WinCCflexible Panel anfragt, und die nettoplcsim so nicht bedienen kann. In der letzten nettoplcsim-Version habe ich eine Anfrage bezüglich solcher Daten abgelehnt, denn dann sollte WinCCflexible die Daten eigentlich in herkömmlicher Weise anfragen.

Ist in den Projekt sonst irgendetwas spezielles?
Um herauszufinden was das ist, bräuchte ich z.B. ein Wireshark-Mitschnitt der Kommunikation zwischen Panel und nettoplcsim.


----------



## Waelder (19 August 2011)

Nein es ist gar nichts spezielles drin, ich hab alle variabeln rausgeschossen und nur 1 Bild gelassen lediglich die koordinierungsworte und das Fehlermanagement laufen mit. die Fehler werden abgefragt alle 1 s.
ich hab auch noch eine vorgängerversion von netto. die streikt leider auch.
In das Wireshark muss ich mich einarbeiten dann kann ich dir das protokoll liefern. 
Übrigends haben wir es an 2 rechnern getestet mit erfolg = 0


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Nein es ist gar nichts spezielles drin, ich hab alle variabeln rausgeschossen und nur 1 Bild gelassen lediglich die koordinierungsworte und das Fehlermanagement laufen mit. die Fehler werden abgefragt alle 1 s.



"Koordinierungsworte" wird das Problem sein. Ich nutze das eigentlich nie, darum habe ich das noch nicht getestet bzw. nicht angesehen wie das überhaupt mit der SPS ausgetauscht wird. Ist aber sicher wieder so ein Siemens-Spezialkrams.


----------



## Waelder (19 August 2011)

OK Thomas,
dann werde ich mal das Koordinierungsdingens Abschalten und Berichten.
Da ich das Netto bis jetzt hauptsächlich für Intouch benutzt hab (supiii) ist mir das wohl nicht aufgefallen. Magst recht haben im Fenster werden die Koord. Werte gezeigt. Siemens Zieht wohl auf einmal die ganzen längen rein unnd max ein paar werte dann ist ebbe.
Wir werden sehen am Montag.

Danke noch


----------



## dovi (19 September 2011)

*ENGLISH - Problem with INAT OPC Server*

Hi, I'm trying to establish comm. like this:
_*Host:*_ Win XP + SP3 ip=192.168.10.1 
HMI: Cimplicity (GE family)
OPC Server: INAT TCPIP-S
_*VMware player: *_Win XP + SP2 ip=192.168.10.128  
STEP 7: V5.4 + SP3 + HF1
S7 PLCSIM: V5.4 + SP1
nettoplcsim

When I start nettoplcsim I get the attached result. I tried to change the parameters in the OPC but I get the same all the time. What can be the problem? 

Dovi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2011)

dovi schrieb:


> Hi, I'm trying to establish comm. like this:
> _*Host:*_ Win XP + SP3 ip=192.168.10.1
> HMI: Cimplicity (GE family)
> OPC Server: INAT TCPIP-S
> ...



Could you make a screenshot of the "ISO-on-TCP (RFC1006)" settings in your INAT OPC-Server?


----------



## dovi (19 September 2011)

*Rfc1006*

Here it is. 
If you think it is one of the INAT parameters I can screenshot some configuration screens as well, but all the current parameters are as when en connecting to a real S7 PLC and the communication is good.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2011)

Hi dovi,
I've tested nettoplcsim together with the Inat TCPIP-S OPC-Server and it works.

I've got the Inat-OPC running in a VMware virtual machine, nettoplcsim and Step7 running on host PC under Windows 7. The Inat-OPC configuration is basically the same as you have shown. As OPC-client I used the kassl opc-client.
Remind that the OPC server only starts polling the PLC when there is a OPC client requesting data from the configured station.

I really have no idea why it isn't working on your pc. Is it possible for you to install/start wireshark on one of the machines (either host or vmware) and capture the traffic on port 102?


----------



## dovi (20 September 2011)

Hi Thomas,
I'm new to wireshark. I installed it and i'll try to capture on both (host & VMware) but can you send me please a fast "to-do" list with instructions to capture port 102 traffic?
Dovi


----------



## dovi (20 September 2011)

*Resolved*

Hi, again
I just tried again and it's all working fine. I suspect maybe because the reboot of the host/VMware. yesterday I didn't reboot because I didn't want every try of something in 5 different programs to reboot but today is a new day so thanks for your help and for the great tool you programmed.
Dovi

p.s. I'll still be glad to get a quick guide how to capture port 102 traffic on wireshark (just if you have time)...


----------



## alex6331 (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

die Software hört sich sehr interessant an....könnte diese auch gut gebrauchen.

Allerdings geht bei mir nur die PLCSIM Verbindung. Beim  Client wird allerdings immer disconnected angezeigt.

Was mache ich falsch ?

Ich will mit einer Visualisierung Software auf die Steuerung zugreifen.

Merkt die Software das kein echtes Rack da ist ?

Muss ich bei der Software etwas anderes noch Einstellen, außer die IP ?

Würden auch TCP/IP Verbindungen gehen die im S7 Projektiert sind ?

Übrigens:
PLCSIM Version 5.4 + SP5
Step 7 V5.5 + SP1


----------



## alex6331 (6 Oktober 2011)

Hallo....

die Verbindung scheint nun zu gehen...

bei mir läuft es alles auf einem Rechner mit der IP 127.0.0.1
d.h
Visualisierung greift auf 127.0.0.1
mein Rechner 127.0.0.1
allerdings konnte ich diese IP nicht in der Hardware / Step 7 einstellen.... ?

Starte ich allerdings das Tool, bekomme ich trotzdem Verbindung zu PLCSIM und wenn ich dann die Visu starte......

läuft ganz wild folgender TEXt..... usw usw

PLCSimConnectionError(): 
PS_E_BADTYPE - Invalid data type
Item[1]  -  DB97.DBX2936.0 BYTE 212 WORD[3136] - Error
PLCSimConnectionError(): 
PS_E_BADTYPE - Invalid data type
Item[1]  -  DB97.DBX2936.0 BYTE 212 WORD[3140] - Error
PLCSimConnectionError(): 
PS_E_BADTYPE - Invalid data type
Item[1]  -  DB97.DBX2936.0 BYTE 212 WORD[3144] - Error
Stopping server thread...waiting...

Danach hängt sich das Tool auf.....geht dann garnicht mehr


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Oktober 2011)

Hi,
die Netzwerkeinstellungen in der Step7 HW-Konfig sind (zumindest für diese nettoplcsim Version) irrelevant. Es würde auch eine CPU funktionieren die gar kein Netzwerk hat.
Probiere mal in deiner Visu die IP deiner Netzwerkkarte und nicht localhost anzugeben, denn damit gibt es schon mal Probleme.

Zu den anderen Fehlern kann ich so nichts sagen. Was ist das denn für eine Visu, und welche Datenbereiche sollen gelesen werden? Den Fehlermeldungen nach zu urteilen ist der Datenbaustein nicht in der CPU oder zu kurz. Es muss der DB97 mit einer Länge von min. 3148 Bytes in der Plcsim-CPU vorhanden sein.


----------



## alex6331 (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

IP der Netzwerkkarte ????? Wo finde ich diese ?

Der DB 97 war in der CPU geladen.... und die Länge des DBs beträgt 3400 Bytes


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Oktober 2011)

alex6331 schrieb:


> IP der Netzwerkkarte ????? Wo finde ich diese ?
> 
> Der DB 97 war in der CPU geladen.... und die Länge des DBs beträgt 3400 Bytes


Nanu, als Automatisierer sollte man eigentlich wissen wie man die IP-Adresse ein/umstellt...
Die IP-Adresse findest du z.b. bei den Eigenschaften deiner LAN-Verbindung unter den TCP/IP Parametern.
Oder du öffnest eine Eingabeaufforderung und gibst dort ipconfig ein, und sucht in der Ausgabe unter dem Wert der "LAN-Verbindung".

Ich habe das gerade unter Windows 7 mit der letzten Nettoplcsim-Version für den gleichen Adressbereich wie von dir genannt probiert, keine Probleme. Als Client habe ich auf dem gleichen Rechner ein libnodave-Testprogramm welches sich auf localhost 127.0.0.1 mit nettoplcsim verbindet.

Wenn der Datenbaustein wirklich geladen ist kann ich mir den Fehler nicht erklären. Hast du schonmal versucht andere Datenbereiche zu lesen?


----------



## alex6331 (7 Oktober 2011)

Achso, IP Adresse von der Netzwerkverbindung....

ich dachte schon....von welcher Netzwerkkarte.

Naja EGAL, Es geht aufjedenfall  musste noch denn Prozess beenden.

Tool Funktioniert tadellos. DANKE

Allerdings macht das PLCsim bei Timern probleme.....muss mal schauen ob man dies noch irgendwie hinbekommt.

Danke nochmal.....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Oktober 2011)

alex6331 schrieb:


> Naja EGAL, Es geht aufjedenfall  musste noch denn Prozess beenden.
> 
> Tool Funktioniert tadellos. DANKE


Wieso funktionierts denn auf mal?



alex6331 schrieb:


> Allerdings macht das PLCsim bei Timern probleme.....muss mal schauen ob man dies noch irgendwie hinbekommt.



Timer gehen mit der aktuellen Version nicht, siehe Dokumentation:
http://nettoplcsim.sourceforge.net/doc.html

Wenn du mir eine PN mit einer Email-Adresse schickst, dann sende ich dir eine andere neue Version von Nettoplcsim zu, mit der auch die restlichen Datenbereiche funktionieren (und noch diverse andere Funktionen).
Allerdings muss mit dieser auch etwas mehr konfigurieren. D.h. bei dieser ist eine korrekte HW-Konfig mit CP oder PN-CPU notwendig. Lässt sich aber alles relativ einfach einstellen.
Außerdem unterstützt diese Version auch die Verbindung von mehreren Clients und von mehreren Plcsim-Instanzen, und ist von der Leseperformance ein ganzes Stück schneller.

Kann aber sein dass sich hier oder da noch ein Fehler vorhanden ist. Ich habe zwar schon einiges getestet (z.B. 6 Plcsim-Instanzen parallel, auf 6 IP-Adressen der Netzwerkkarte mit Clients unter maximaler Leserate). Jemand anderes hat die Version auch schon erfolgreich im Einsatz.


----------



## alex6331 (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Wieso funktionierts denn auf mal?

=> Der Port musste noch freigegeben werden....Prozess beendet dann gings.

Danke erstmal für dein Angebot....werde erstmal mit dieser Version ausprobieren.....wenn alles geht wie ich mir das vorstelle.....komme ich auf dich noch mal zurück.

Wie schon gesagt, habe sehr viele Timer bei mir im Programm....und diese werden von PLCSIM nicht akurat simuliert. 

Woran das liegt, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## dealer125 (12 Oktober 2011)

*Probleme mit NetToPLCSim*

Hallo

ich habe vor eine virtuelle umgebung auf zu bauen

auf einer VmWare läuft WinCC7 SP2 (mit einer echten SPS-S7-400 läuft es)
und auf meinem rechner S7-PLSIM neuste version
zusätzlich will ich dann auf meinem rechner NetToPLCSim verwenden bekomme aber eine Fehlermeldung

 Listening for clients...
Error! NoDaveServer could not be started! Return value: 3
 Reason: Could not bind socket to port 102 (Port maybe in usage by another software?)

Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen

Danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2011)

dealer125 schrieb:


> Listening for clients...
> Error! NoDaveServer could not be started! Return value: 3
> Reason: Could not bind socket to port 102 (Port maybe in usage by another software?)
> 
> Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen



Hi,
das ist der Siemens Dienst "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service" der den Port 102 belegt (steht auch alles so in der Dokumentation von nettoplcsim...).
Diesen Dienst musst du vor dem Testen beenden. Entweder über die Windows Systemsteuerung den Dienst stoppen, oder über eine Eingabeaufforderung mit

```
net stop s7oiehsx
```
beenden. Nach dem Testen diese Dienst am besten wieder starten, da ein paar Simatic-Anwendungen rumzicken wenn der Dienst nicht mehr läuft.
Starten dann mittels

```
net start s7oiehsx
```

Ich habe mir beide Befehle in eine Batch-Datei kopiert und diese auf dem Desktop abgelegt. Dann muss man sich nicht durch die diversen Windows-Fenster klicken.


----------



## RON_87 (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

habe deine Software ausprobiert....funktioniert super.

Zwei Fragen hab ich diesbezüglich:

Würde denn auch eine Projektierte TCP/IP Verbindung unter Netpro gehen ?

Könnten auch mehrere Clients auf PLCSIM zugreifen ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Oktober 2011)

RON_87 schrieb:


> Würde denn auch eine Projektierte TCP/IP Verbindung unter Netpro gehen ?


Was meinst du mit projektierter Verbindung?
Eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Plcsim Simulationen? Plcsim intern funktioniert der Datenaustausch über Put/Get Bausteine, da gibt es bei Siemens auch ein FAQ dazu. Allerdings muss man da andere Put/Get-Bausteine nehmen als man bei einer realen CPU verwenden würde.

Du könntest aber mit einer realen CPU bei der in Netpro eine unspezifizierte Verbindung angelegt ist, Daten aus nettoplcsim mittels Put/Get lesen und schreiben. Andere Verbindungsarten funktionieren aber nicht. Du kannst mit Plcsim auch nicht über nettoplcsim aktiv etwas versenden.



RON_87 schrieb:


> Könnten auch mehrere Clients auf PLCSIM zugreifen ?


Mit der aktuellen Version bei Sourceforge leider nein. Ich habe aber eine komplett neue Version geschrieben mit der das funktioniert.
Ich werde am Wochenende mal eine kleine Doku schreiben und dann eine Vorab-Version hier im Forum anhängen.


----------



## RON_87 (17 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

>>>>Was meinst du mit projektierter Verbindung?

Ich meine eine TCP/IP Kommunikationsverbindung im Netpro über  Kommunikationsbausteine im Anwenderprogramm.

Datenübertragung über Send/Receive oder Fetch und Write


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Oktober 2011)

Im Anhang die neue Version von nettoplcsim.

Im Ordner \doc befindet sich eine Kurzanleitung.
Im Ordner \bin befindet sich das ausführbare Programm.

Änderungen im Vergleich zur 'alten' Version:
• Verbindung von mehrere Clients möglich (max. 100)
• Beschränkung der zu lesenden/schreibenden Datenbereiche entfällt (Timer, Counter und Eingänge können jetzt gelesen werden)
• Direkte Unterstützung von mehreren Plcsim-Instanzen aus einem Programm heraus
• Speichermöglichkeit der Konfiguration in einer Ini-Datei
• Verbesserter Datendurchsatz zu Plcsim im Vergleich zur S7ProSim-Schnittstelle
• Mehr Funktionen möglich wie CPU Stop/Run, lesen von diversen SZL-Listen (Verhalten bzw. Inhalt ist jedoch anders als bei einer 'realen' CPU)
• Dadurch dass nicht mehr so tief in das S7-Protokoll 'reingeschaut' wird, ist keine Debug Ausgabe der angefragten Datenbereiche mehr möglich. Dazu gibt es aber von mir das Wireshark-Plugin für das S7-Protokoll.

Dank an Jochen Kühner für die Informationen zur S7online-Schnittstelle.
Dank an LowLevelMahn für den s7onlinx Tracer ;-)


----------



## RON_87 (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

Habe die neue Version bei mir ausprobiert funktioniert ohne probleme.

Danke.

Was mir noch fehlt sind Verbindungen zum Client über AG_Send / AG_RECV Bausteine.

Ist sowas überhaupt über NETTOPLCSIM möglich ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Oktober 2011)

RON_87 schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt sind Verbindungen zum Client über AG_Send / AG_RECV Bausteine.
> 
> Ist sowas überhaupt über NETTOPLCSIM möglich ?


Nein, da von Plcsim aus nichts aktiv heraus gesendet werden kann. Wie ich schon schrieb funktionieren z.B. Put/Get-Bausteine über eine projektierte S7-Verbindung zwischen mehreren Plcsim-Instanzen direkt, ohne nettoplcsim.
Welche Bausteine noch funktionieren steht in diesem Siemens FAQ:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22957061


----------



## giraudsa (7 November 2011)

Hallo und vielen Danke für Ihre Software !
Ich wollte zwei Fragen stellen:
 - Die Quellen der Version 0.9 sind sie frei? denn ich nicht gefunden habe.
 - ist es möglich, mehrere Clients für jede Instanz von PLCSIM haben (zB : SCADA und Prozess Simulator)
Entschuldigen Sie mich für meine niedrigen Niveau in Deutsch, Ich hoffe, diese Fragen wurden nicht vorher gefragt, aber ich habe nicht alles verstanden


----------



## ich988 (8 November 2011)

Habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Aber sollte möglich sein.
In der PDF ist beschrieben wie man mehrere IPs anlegt.
Mit PLCSim 5.4 und dem antsprechenden Hotfix können mehrere PLCSim-Steierungen parallel Simuliert werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2011)

giraudsa schrieb:


> - Die Quellen der Version 0.9 sind sie frei? denn ich nicht gefunden habe.


Ich habe die Quellen jetzt als zusätzliche zip-Datei in das Verzeichnis 0.9.0 bei Sourceforge gelegt.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor das neue Projekt in das SVN-Verzeichnis zu übertragen. Aber ich habe noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich das am elegantesten in den aktuellen Quellenpfad ablege, da die Version 0.9 mit der alten keine Dateien gemeinsam hat. Darum ist im SVN erstmal nur die "alte" Version.


giraudsa schrieb:


> - ist es möglich, mehrere Clients für jede Instanz von PLCSIM haben (zB : SCADA und Prozess Simulator)


Mit der neuen Version (0.9.0) können auch mehrere Clients auf eine Instanz zugreifen. Ebenso können mehrere PLCSIM-Instanzen gestartet werden. Dann benötigt aber jede Instanz eine eigene IP-Adresse. Wie das einzurichten ist habe ich im PDF-Dokument hoffentlich ausreichend beschrieben, ansonsten einfach nochmal nachfragen.

Ich habe es mit insgesamt 6 PLCSIM Instanzen und einem Prozessleitsystem welches auf die 6 Instanzen zugreift getestet. Von der Geschwindigkeit lässt sich da noch nichts negatives feststellen.


----------



## waldschrat (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
habe folgendes Problem:
Habe die neuste Version von Net to PLCSim und möchte damit eine Simualtion von Win Fact verbinden.
Mit der alten Version habe ich in Win FAct die local Host Adresse angegeben und das hat funktioniert, jetzt schreibt er mir das mit dieser Einstellung keine Verbindung möglich ist.
Umstellung war eigentlich nur weil bei anderen Rechnern die alte Version die Fehlermeldung bringt:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Dezember 2011)

waldschrat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe folgendes Problem:
> Habe die neuste Version von Net to PLCSim und möchte damit eine Simualtion von Win Fact verbinden.
> Mit der alten Version habe ich in Win FAct die local Host Adresse angegeben und das hat funktioniert, jetzt schreibt er mir das mit dieser Einstellung keine Verbindung möglich ist.


Moin,
bei der neuen nettoplcsim Version musst du bei "Network address" ebenfalls 127.0.0.1 einstellen, wenn du dich über diese IP-Adresse zu nettoplcsim verbinden willst. Die alte Version war generell auf allen verfügbaren IP-Adressen erreichbar, aus dem Grunde musste man bei dieser nichts einstellen
Da die neue Version aber auch die Anbindung von mehreren Simulationen unterstützt, musste ich diesen zusätzlichen Parameter einfügen.



waldschrat schrieb:


> Umstellung war eigentlich nur weil bei anderen Rechnern die alte Version die Fehlermeldung bringt:
> Anhang anzeigen 16011


Hm, so ein Fehler tritt eigentlich auf wenn Plcsim nicht gestartet ist. Im Screenshot kann man es aber sehen. Hat die Anbindung an Plcsim denn auf diesem Rechner noch nie funktioniert, oder hat sich das Verhalten mal geändert?

PS:
Kann man Winfact an eine S7 anbinden oder was sehe ich da in dem Screenshot?


----------



## waldschrat (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ja danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das wars habe die Adresse geändert und jetzt läuft WinFact mit ner S7 Simulation.
Was man im Screenshot noch sieht ist das Batch was ausgeführt wird, damit starte ich Net to PLCSim und stoppe gleichzeitig die Hilfe des Simatic Manager,schliesse ich Net to PLC startet die Hilfe wieder, nix wildes.
Das mit WinFact läuft recht gut finde ich.


----------



## AlfredENeumann (10 Dezember 2011)

*Status ?*



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im Anhang die neue Version von nettoplcsim.


Hallo,
und danke für die neue Version, funzt problemlos.
Eine hilfreiche Funktion fehlt mir aber: Die Möglichkeit der Anzeige des Status aus der alten Version ("Display requested data area" und "display requested PLCSim data".

Bin ich nur blind, oder gibts das nicht mehr?

Alfred


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2011)

huhu, vielen dank für diese Software, habe sie zwar noch nicht eingesetzt, aber 
werde dies bestimmt tuen.

gruß markus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Dezember 2011)

AlfredENeumann schrieb:


> Eine hilfreiche Funktion fehlt mir aber: Die Möglichkeit der Anzeige des Status aus der alten Version ("Display requested data area" und "display requested PLCSim data".
> 
> Bin ich nur blind, oder gibts das nicht mehr?


Nein, die Funktion ist in der neuen Version leider nicht mehr enthalten

Das hat mehrere Gründe. Zum einen 'schaue' ich bei der neuen Version gar nicht mehr in das Protokoll so tief rein, sondern leite die Daten an eine andere Schnittstelle weiter. Bei der alten Version habe ich das Protokoll komplett selber zerlegt, darum sind diese Informationen eh vorhanden gewesen.

Ich fand die Funktion selber auch recht nützlich, denn so konnte man schnell einen Fehler lokalisieren, oder eine Aussage über die Performance eines Anbindungstreibers machen. Kannst ja mal schreiben wofür du die Funktion genutzt hast.

Evtl. baue ich zumindest die Anzeige für angefragte Datenbereiche auch in die neue Version ein. Nur unterstützt die neue Version auch mehrere Clients und mehrere Server-IP Adressen. Darum würde ich optional ein Trace nur für eine bestimmte Server-IP starten.


Alternativ kannst du Wireshark mit meiner Plugin-DLL nutzen, und hast damit die gleichen Diagnosemöglichkeiten:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/s7commwireshark/

Du müsstest auf dem Rechner auf dem Step7/Plcsim läuft Wireshark installieren, und die s7comm.dll in das Plugin Verzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## AlfredENeumann (11 Dezember 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nein, die Funktion ist in der neuen Version leider nicht mehr enthalten
> 
> Ich fand die Funktion selber auch recht nützlich... Kannst ja mal schreiben wofür du die Funktion genutzt hast.
> 
> Evtl. baue ich zumindest die Anzeige für angefragte Datenbereiche auch in die neue Version ein. Nur unterstützt die neue Version auch mehrere Clients und mehrere Server-IP Adressen. Darum würde ich optional ein Trace nur für eine bestimmte Server-IP starten.



Hallo Thomas,

nicht so wichtig, wollte nur sichergehen, dass ich nichts übesehen habe.

War nur eine hilfreiche kontrolle, was der Client überhaupt anfragt (wie du schon beschrieben hast). Das heisst, genau das, was du "evtl." vorhast (die Anzeige der angefragten Datenbereiche für eine Server-IP) wäre perfekt.

 Aber auch so: Danke für die Software, hat mir schon viel Arbeit erspart... 

Grüsse

Alfred


----------



## AlfredENeumann (11 Dezember 2011)

RON_87 schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt sind Verbindungen zum Client über AG_Send / AG_RECV Bausteine.


Hallo,
ich hab mir einen "Workaraound" dafür gebastelt; mit nettoplcsim und libnodave hole ich mir die Daten aus der einen Steuerung ("AG-Send") in Excel und schreibe sie anschliessend wieder mit libnodave in die zweite Steuerung ("AG-Receive"). In libnodave sind Beispiele für Excel dabei.

Das schöne daran: Geht auch zum Simulieren einer H1-Verbindung S5-S7 (IBHSoftec SimS5 - PLCsim).

Alfred


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe eine neue Version hochgeladen (0.9.1) bei der wieder eine Statusanzeige der Daten möglich ist.

Wenn der Server gestartet ist, ist im Kontextmenü der Stationsliste ein Eintrag "Start monitoring" verfügbar. Das Monitor-Fenster das sich dann öffnet zeigt den Datenaustausch zwischen den Client(s) und dem gewählten Interface an.
Es werden nur die angefragten Datenbereiche von Read/Write-Requests angezeigt, die darin enthaltenen Daten oder Antworttelegramme und werden nicht angezeigt. Ich denke für eine schnelle Diagnose des Datenverkehrs ist das ausreichend.

Durch das aktivierte Monitoring wird der Datenaustausch aber erheblich langsamer.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/


----------



## Panzerknacker (4 Januar 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

erstmal vielen Dank für eine wirklich notwendige Funktionalität welche Siemens nicht zu liefern in der Lage ist! 
Ich teste gerade damit die Verbindung von dem PLS Braumat/SISTAR V5.3 zu PLCSim.
Die Konfiguration sind 2 Server und 3 PLCs (416-3 mit CP443-1 auf Slot 6 im Rack)
Wenn das Leitsystem hochfährt und eine Datenverbindung aufbauen will, dann stürzt das NettoPLCSim ab.
Ich habe es auch schon mit nur einer PLC veruscht - leider ohne Erfolg.

Eintrag im EventLog:

Ereignistyp:    Fehler
Ereignisquelle:    .NET Runtime 2.0 Error Reporting
Ereigniskategorie:    Keine
Ereigniskennung:    5000
Datum:        04.01.2012
Zeit:        16:30:39
Benutzer:        Nicht zutreffend
Computer:    VM-TMPL-S7-V11
Beschreibung:
EventType clr20r3, P1 nettoplcsim.exe, P2 1.0.0.0, P3 4ef07635, P4 system, P5 2.0.0.0, P6 4db9c770, P7 2cec, P8 23, P9 system.net.sockets.socket, P10 NIL.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Daten:
0000: 63 00 6c 00 72 00 32 00   c.l.r.2.
0008: 30 00 72 00 33 00 2c 00   0.r.3.,.
0010: 20 00 6e 00 65 00 74 00    .n.e.t.
0018: 74 00 6f 00 70 00 6c 00   t.o.p.l.
0020: 63 00 73 00 69 00 6d 00   c.s.i.m.
0028: 2e 00 65 00 78 00 65 00   ..e.x.e.
0030: 2c 00 20 00 31 00 2e 00   ,. .1...
0038: 30 00 2e 00 30 00 2e 00   0...0...
0040: 30 00 2c 00 20 00 34 00   0.,. .4.
0048: 65 00 66 00 30 00 37 00   e.f.0.7.
0050: 36 00 33 00 35 00 2c 00   6.3.5.,.
0058: 20 00 73 00 79 00 73 00    .s.y.s.
0060: 74 00 65 00 6d 00 2c 00   t.e.m.,.
0068: 20 00 32 00 2e 00 30 00    .2...0.
0070: 2e 00 30 00 2e 00 30 00   ..0...0.
0078: 2c 00 20 00 34 00 64 00   ,. .4.d.
0080: 62 00 39 00 63 00 37 00   b.9.c.7.
0088: 37 00 30 00 2c 00 20 00   7.0.,. .
0090: 32 00 63 00 65 00 63 00   2.c.e.c.
0098: 2c 00 20 00 32 00 33 00   ,. .2.3.
00a0: 2c 00 20 00 73 00 79 00   ,. .s.y.
00a8: 73 00 74 00 65 00 6d 00   s.t.e.m.
00b0: 2e 00 6e 00 65 00 74 00   ..n.e.t.
00b8: 2e 00 73 00 6f 00 63 00   ..s.o.c.
00c0: 6b 00 65 00 74 00 73 00   k.e.t.s.
00c8: 2e 00 73 00 6f 00 63 00   ..s.o.c.
00d0: 6b 00 65 00 74 00 20 00   k.e.t. .
00d8: 4e 00 49 00 4c 00 0d 00   N.I.L...
00e0: 0a 00                     ..      

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP SP3

Ich hoffe du kannst mir da weiterhelfen!?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Januar 2012)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Ich teste gerade damit die Verbindung von dem PLS Braumat/SISTAR V5.3 zu PLCSim.
> Die Konfiguration sind 2 Server und 3 PLCs (416-3 mit CP443-1 auf Slot 6 im Rack)
> Wenn das Leitsystem hochfährt und eine Datenverbindung aufbauen will, dann stürzt das NettoPLCSim ab.
> Ich habe es auch schon mit nur einer PLC veruscht - leider ohne Erfolg.



Hallo Matthias
ich kenne Braumat zwar nicht im Detail, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe setzt das auf PCS7 auf. Bei PCS7 werden viele Telegramme von der SPS aus getriggert, Telegramme bei Variablenänderungen schicken, Bausteinmeldungen etc.
Das alles funktioniert mit Plcsim und dann in Zusammenspiel mit nettoplcsim leider nicht.

Genausowenig kann man Bausteine über nettoplcsim in die SPS(Plcsim) laden, da ab einem bestimmten Schritt bei der Übertragung die SPS die Initiative übernimmt. Kann sein dass es irgendwie möglich ist, aber die Schnittstelle zu Plcsim über die S7online Schnittstelle ist nicht offengelegt. D.h hier wäre viel forschen und probieren notwendig. Kann auch sein dass es mit Plcsim generell nicht geht. Die Alarm_P Bausteine werden laut Dokumentation von Plcsim selber schon nicht unterstützt.

Eigentlich sollte nettoplcsim dann aber nicht abstürzen. Um das Problem erstmal zu beseitigen würde mir ein Wireshark-Logfile der Kommunikation weiterhelfen, um zu sehen was der Braumat da so spezielles wissen will (Bier her...) ;-)

Alternativ kannst du es ja mal mit der Soft-SPS von Deltalogic testen. Die kommerzielle Version ist ja nicht so teuer. Ich weiß aber nicht ob diese in Zusammenhang mit PCS7 funktioniert.


----------



## Panzerknacker (4 Januar 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

also erstmal - Bier her ist kein Thema! 

Braumat setzt nicht auf PCS7 auf, es gibt jedoch mittlerweile Implementierungen wo beides gemischt wird.
PLCSim funktioniert generell mit Braumat wenn man auf MPI stellt und PLCSim auf dem Braumat-Server lokal läuft. Auch Siemens selbst nutzt das PLCSim zur Projektierung von Systemen.
Dies bringt jedoch viele Nachteile mit sich, der größte wohl, da dann nur eine Person an dem Projekt aktiv arbeiten kann.

Ich habe es schon mit etlichen SoftPLCs versucht, es ist jedoch bei allen gescheitert.
Alle anderen PLS werden bei uns auch mit einer SoftPLC von ABCIT projektiert und laufen problemlos.
Bei den bisherigen diversen Versuchen mit anderen SoftPLCs (auch Deltalogic) habe ich auch gesehen das größtenteils die ABCIT SoftPLC als Kern läuft (bei Deltalogic weiß ich es jetzt nicht genau).
Dort liegt das Problem darin das Braumat S7DOS Befehle nutzt die scheinbar von der SoftPLC nicht unterstützt werden.

Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast würde ich mal deinen zur Verfügung gestellten SourceCode nutzen und debuggen um zu sehen wo das Problem liegt!?
VS2010 C#?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Januar 2012)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Dort liegt das Problem darin das Braumat S7DOS Befehle nutzt die scheinbar von der SoftPLC nicht unterstützt werden.



Hast du Informationen wofür S7DOS benutzt wird? Bis jetzt war mir das völlig fremd. Aber wenn es mit Plcsim lokal funktioniert, sollte es ja generell erstmal davon unterstützt werden. Wenn man WinCCflexible lokal mit Plcsim testet nutzt dieses ebenfalls die S7online Schnittstelle, welche ich seit der 0.9.0 Version ebenfalls verwende.



Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast würde ich mal deinen zur Verfügung gestellten SourceCode nutzen und debuggen um zu sehen wo das Problem liegt!?
> VS2010 C#?



Das kannst du gerne machen, ist komplett mit VS2010 C# (Express Version reicht) erstellt.

Das Hauptproblem liegt in der Schnittstelle die die S7onlinx.dll verwendet. Ich habe es erst mit Unterstützung von Jochen Kühner hinbekommen, diese aus .Net heraus direkt aufzurufen. Beim Datenaustausch gehe ich immer nach dem Schema send() in die dll rein, dann Daten mit receive() heraus vor. Darum kann momentan Plcsim selber nicht aktiv werden. Evtl. gibt es ja doch einen Weg aktiv zu werden, denn es ist zwar ein entsprechender Nachrichtenhandler (Winproc-Messages) registriert, aber hier kommen keine Nachrichten herein wenn man nicht vorher etwas angefragt hat. Zum Reverse-Engineeren habe ich eine tracer-dll mit der man die Aufrufe von anderen Programmen an diese dll mitloggen kann.
Evtl. wirst du in diesem Teil des Programmes ein paar nicht verwendete/auskommentierte Funktionen finden, die stammen alle vom ausprobieren verschiedener Aufrufe.

Aber wie gesagt, für einen einfachen Einblick was da so abläuft würde mir ein Wireshark-Log schonmal reichen. Evtl. liegt der Bug ja an anderer Stelle.


----------



## AlfredENeumann (4 Januar 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei PCS7 werden viele Telegramme von der SPS aus getriggert, Telegramme bei Variablenänderungen schicken, Bausteinmeldungen etc.
> Das alles funktioniert mit Plcsim und dann in Zusammenspiel mit nettoplcsim leider nicht.


Hallo zusammen,
sorry, wenn ich mich da einmische: Nach meinem (zugegebenermassen beschränkten) Wissen stimmt das so nicht. WinCC ist genau dasselbe, ob es nun "direkt" an irgendeine Steuerung gekoppelt ist oder eben an eine S7 im Rahmen von PCS7. Aktiv gesendet werden nur Bausteinmeldungen (= ereignisgesteuerte Alarmmeldungen), und auch das hat mit PCS7 nichts zu tun - diese Bausteinmeldungen verschickt die S7 auch ohne PCS7, wenn die entsprechenden Bausteine programmiert sind. Diese Alarmmeldungen funktionieren z.B. auch an Panels mit WinCC Flexible.

Das Erkennen von Variablenänderungen ist meines Wissens immer - auch bei PCS7 - die Aufgabe von WinCC (Data Manager).

Ich selbst habe schon oft nettoplcsim benutzt, um eine Verbindung OS-plcsim in einer PCS7-Umgebung herzustellen; funktioniert problemlos - bis eben auf die aktiven Alarme.

Sorry für meine Klugscheisserei, aber ich will damit nur verhindern, dass andere dieses super Werkzeug nur nicht benutzen, weil irgendwo PCS7 steht.

Auch meiner Meinung nach müssen die Abstürze andere Ursachen haben.

Grüsse
Alfred


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Januar 2012)

AlfredENeumann schrieb:


> WinCC ist genau dasselbe, ob es nun "direkt" an irgendeine Steuerung gekoppelt ist oder eben an eine S7 im Rahmen von PCS7. Aktiv gesendet werden nur Bausteinmeldungen (= ereignisgesteuerte Alarmmeldungen), und auch das hat mit PCS7 nichts zu tun - diese Bausteinmeldungen verschickt die S7 auch ohne PCS7, wenn die entsprechenden Bausteine programmiert sind. Diese Alarmmeldungen funktionieren z.B. auch an Panels mit WinCC Flexible.
> 
> Das Erkennen von Variablenänderungen ist meines Wissens immer - auch bei PCS7 - die Aufgabe von WinCC (Data Manager).


Klar, aus PCS7 kommt ja letztlich ein S7-Programm heraus, aber eben mit vielen Magic-Bausteinen und Funktionen wo man nicht weiß was da intern abläuft.
Ein nacktes WinCC versucht bei entsprechenden Einstellungen im Systemtreiber ebenfalls die Variablen nicht zu pollen, sondern sich bei Änderungen die Daten von der SPS aus schicken zu lassen. WinCCflexible macht das für die Variablen von Alarmmeldungen prinzipiell genau so. Da verschiedene CPUs aber verschiedene Datenmengen an zyklischen Daten unterstützen (oder auch gar keine) wird dieses Mengengerüst normalerweise vorher über eine SZL-Abfrage von der CPU abgefragt und dementsprechend reagiert, d.h. auf Polling umgestellt. Plcsim antwortet in dieser SZL generell, dass es keine zyklischen Daten unterstützt. Da PCS7 nur mit 400er CPUs läuft, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass die einfach von entsprechenden Ressourcen in der SPS ausgehen.



AlfredENeumann schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe schon oft nettoplcsim benutzt, um eine Verbindung OS-plcsim in einer PCS7-Umgebung herzustellen; funktioniert problemlos - bis eben auf die aktiven Alarme.



Ok, dass der Rest dann läuft ist schonmal gut zu hören.


----------



## Panzerknacker (4 Januar 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast du Informationen wofür S7DOS benutzt wird? Bis jetzt war mir das völlig fremd. Aber wenn es mit Plcsim lokal funktioniert, sollte es ja generell erstmal davon unterstützt werden. Wenn man WinCCflexible lokal mit Plcsim testet nutzt dieses ebenfalls die S7online Schnittstelle, welche ich seit der 0.9.0 Version ebenfalls verwende.


Nein, darüber habe ich damals leider keine Informationen erhalten. Ist dabei aber auch im LOG des PLS aufgelaufen.

Ok, ich werde morgen mal ein Wireshark-Log erstellen und dir zukommen lassen.
Parallel dazu lasse ich den Debugger laufen und schaue an welcher Stelle das Problem auftaucht.
Falls ich was finde werde ich etwas testen und dich dann informieren da du wohl am besten weißt wie und was dazu geeändert werden müsste.

@Alfred:
Danke für die Infos das es mit PCS7 läuft, dann weiß ich für die Zukunft bescheid, da das bei uns auch noch ins Haus steht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Panzerknacker (5 Januar 2012)

Hi Thomas,

hier das Wireshark-Protokoll. Nähere Infos sind per PN raus.

Anhang anzeigen WireSharkProt Braumat.rar


Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Jodi (13 Januar 2012)

*Bei mir klappt da was nicht richtig*

Hallo, 
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen, ich habe meine PLC sim software über NetToPLCSim mit Zenon 6.51 verbunden. Die SPS hat die IP 10.203.14.32 und da ich die Zenon Runtime auf meinem Rechner laufen lassen möchte, habe ich beim Zenon Treiber angegeben auf meinen eigenen PC zu schauen, also die 127.0.0.1. Diese Adresse habe ich dann auch bei NetToPLCSim angegeben.


Es baut sich nun die Verbindung auf und die Visu zeigt mir alles an. Nach ca. 10-20 Sek allerdings zeigt Zenon an, dass keine Verbindung zur SPS mehr besteht. Das Protokoll dazu sieht wie folgt aus:


Gestartet habe ich die Applikation um 08:38:27 und um 08:38:37 zeigte Zenon an, dass die Verbindung nicht mehr besteht... 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Habe ich da was falsch eingestellt?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Jodi


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Januar 2012)

Probiere mal anstelle der 127.0.0.1 die IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte deines Rechners zu verwenden.
Generell scheint es zwar bei dir mit der 127.0.0.1 zu funktionieren, aber ansonsten kann ich mir den Verbindungsabbruch nicht erklären.


----------



## Jodi (13 Januar 2012)

*Funktioniert auch nicht*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider funktioniert das auch nicht. Hier mal das Monitoring:


Ich habe in Zenon die Schnittstelle von 127.0.0.1 auf 172.29.79.204 eingestellt und die bei meiner Verbindung bei Network address angegeben (die konnte ich auch über den Button auswählen).
Wie gesagt, verhält es sich so wie vorher... Warum auch immer...

Ach ja, mit der "alten" Version (0.7.2) funktioniert die Verbindung, allerdings gehen da die Eingänge nicht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Januar 2012)

Gibt es im Zenon eine Möglichkeit an der Verbindungskonfiguration zur S7 etwas einzustellen, irgendwas bezüglich zyklischen Daten oder so? Falls es sowas gibt dieses mal testweise deaktivieren.

Dass bei der 0.7.x Version das mit den Eingängen nicht ging lag an der Schnittstelle zu Plcsim die ich damals genutzt habe. Über diese konnte man nur auf eingeschränkte Datenbereiche zugreifen.


----------



## Jodi (13 Januar 2012)

Hi Thomas,

vielen Dank nochmal für deine Tipps. Ich kann bei dem Treiber die Globale Update Zeit erhöhen, das hab ich jetzt mal von 200ms in 500ms Schritten bis auf 5000ms hochgeschraubt. Hat leider auch nix genutzt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MECHA07 (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo Thomas!

Super Arbeit, die du dir hier gemacht hast. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich nettoplcsim in Visual Basic integrieren lässt.
Ich mache gerade meinen Techniker und wir machen gerade Prozessvisualisierung über VB. 
Dazu nutzen wir ACCONtrol in Zusammenhang mit VB und libnodave. 
Ich bin gerade im 2. Semester und wir fangen gerade damit an. Also erstmal so einfache Dinge wie "Ventil geöffnet" "Ventil geschlossen". 
Kann man nettoplcsim genauso in VB einbinden wie ACCONtrol über libnodave?
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Windows 7 Professional 64- Bit habe und ACCONtrol in Step7 V5.5 SP1 nicht sichtbar ist (Leider die einzige Version, die ich wg. Windows 7 installieren konnte).
Hier habe ich schon nachgefragt --> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?50807-Accontrol-S7-f%FCr-Windows-64-Bit&p=371773#post371773

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG

Christian


----------



## qazeem (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

funktioniert dein Tool NetToPLCSim auch wenn ich in der SPS eine TCP/IP Verbindung anlege bzw. bei PN CPUs über den FB65 TCON Baustein ? Oder nur mit der Verbindungsart S7-Kommunikation ?

Ich müsste doch dann die IP der PLCSim anpingen können, oder ?

Ich habe das bis jetzt über TCP/IP nicht hinbekommen ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2012)

qazeem schrieb:


> funktioniert dein Tool NetToPLCSim auch wenn ich in der SPS eine TCP/IP Verbindung anlege bzw. bei PN CPUs über den FB65 TCON Baustein ? Oder nur mit der Verbindungsart S7-Kommunikation ?


Nein, nettoplcsim unterstützt um im Siemens Jargon zu bleiben die Funktionalität "S7-Kommunikation nur als Server".
Nettoplcsim weiß auch nichts über irgendwelche anderen Funktionsbausteine oder NetPro-Verbindungen die in der SPS programmiert/projektiert wurden.

Was aber unabhängig von nettoplcsim funktioniert, ist eine Kommunikation zwischen verschiedenen Plcsim-Instanzen z.B. über PUT/GET. Welche Systemfunktionen von Plcsim überhaupt unterstützt werden steht in der Dokumentation zu Plcsim.
Bei PUT/GET müssen dann aber direkt die SFBs aufgerufen werden, und nicht die FBs die man bei einer 300er CPU sonst dafür nehmen würde.


qazeem schrieb:


> Ich müsste doch dann die IP der PLCSim anpingen können, oder ?


Du kannst nur die IP deiner Netzwerkkarte anpingen. Ob nettoplcsim dabei läuft ist erstmal egal. Durch den Start von nettoplcsim bekommst du auch keine weitere IP-Adresse, sondern es wird eine bestehende Adresse als Zieladresse verwendet, um die Daten an Plcsim durchzuleiten. Und das ist genau die, welche in nettoplcsim unter "Network address" eingestellt wurde .


----------



## Strucnjak (31 Januar 2012)

Dear,


I have two PCs (virtual machines) connected in LAN. 


First computer has installed PLC-Sim, with LAN IP: 192.168.0.11                                                    -> Network IP in NetToPlcSim
In S7 I configured Industrial Ethernet between PLC (IP: 192.168.0.1) and PC Station(IP: 192.168.0.2)               -> PlcSim IP in NetToPLCSim


Second PC (intended for PC Station) has LAN IP: 192.168.0.2 
Here, I can turn on Siemens OPC Server (and client) properly, without any problems (but currently I will not consider this case, because I didn't succeed much easier task) 


Namely, I can ping PC1 from PC2 and vice versa (is it possible PLC pinging via NetToPlcSim due to S7 connection?).
But, when I put PlcSim in Run mode, and after clicking "Start all" in NetToPlcSim, 
I noticed that communication doesn't work with PC2.


When I type "netstat" (on both side) I see that connection is not established (via NetToPlcSim),
but when I type manually "telnet ip 102" (on both side) then I can see (via netstat) that connection is established.


Why communication is not established via NetToPlcSim? Could you help me with some advice?

P.C. Sorry, I don't know the Germany very well, but I read a lot of posts in this topic!


Kind regards


----------



## Manfred_75 (25 Februar 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

mir geht es wie Jodi. Auch ich habe meine PLCsim Software über NetToPLCSim mit Zenon 6.51 verbunden.
PLC IP 172.16.40.20 Netzwerkkarte Rechner 172.16.40.10 Zenon Treiber immer wie Netzwerkkarte Rechner.
Die Verbindung steht ca. 5-10 Sekunden, dann ist es aus. Lasse ich das so weiter laufen, scheint es, als wenn
immer mal wieder kurz eine Verbindung zu stande kommt.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Februar 2012)

Manfred_75 schrieb:


> mir geht es wie Jodi. Auch ich habe meine PLCsim Software über NetToPLCSim mit Zenon 6.51 verbunden.
> PLC IP 172.16.40.20 Netzwerkkarte Rechner 172.16.40.10 Zenon Treiber immer wie Netzwerkkarte Rechner.
> Die Verbindung steht ca. 5-10 Sekunden, dann ist es aus. Lasse ich das so weiter laufen, scheint es, als wenn
> immer mal wieder kurz eine Verbindung zu stande kommt.



Hallo Manfred,
mit der neuen Version gibt es bei verschiedenen Leitsystemen wie z.B. WinCC Version 7 oder Zenon ein Problem.

Wenn du nicht unbedingt die Funktionen aus der 0.9.x benötigst (mehrere Clients, mehrere Plcsim Instanzen) würde ich die 0.7.2 Version verwenden. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe funktioniert diese mit Zenon einwandfrei.

Ich weiß noch nicht ob und wann ich das Problem in der neuen Version beheben kann.


----------



## Manfred_75 (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank. Hatte das mit der Version 0.7.2 zwar gelesen, aber nicht gesehen, dass die noch verfügbar ist.
Funktioniert super. Nochmals Danke.
Viele Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## Stephan_T (13 März 2012)

*NetToPlcSim_multi*

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum.
Ich Versuche NetToPlcSim_multi mit intouch zum Laufen zu bringen. Es werden auch ein paar Datenpakete ausgetauscht. (zumindest laut Monitoring)
Doch dann bricht die Verbindung ab. Intouch gibt an keine Verbinudg mehr zu haben und NetToPLCSim rührt sich auch nicht mehr.
Das ganze dauert ca. 1 min.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

lg.
Stephan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2012)

Stephan_T schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum.
> Ich Versuche NetToPlcSim_multi mit intouch zum Laufen zu bringen. Es werden auch ein paar Datenpakete ausgetauscht. (zumindest laut Monitoring)
> Doch dann bricht die Verbindung ab. Intouch gibt an keine Verbinudg mehr zu haben und NetToPLCSim rührt sich auch nicht mehr.
> Das ganze dauert ca. 1 min.



Welche Version verwendest du genau?
Falls du Probleme mit der 0.9.1 hast würde ich die ganz normale 0.7.2 testen (wenn du nicht die Multiinstanz-Funktion benötigst). Manchmal gibt es mit der 0.9.x Probleme.
In Zusammenhang mit InTouch konnte ich aber noch keine Probleme feststellen. Welchen Anbindungstreiber verwendest du denn in InTouch?


----------



## Jochen (28 März 2012)

Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich anscheinend aus einer WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 Runtime keine Eingänge schreiben kann. Beim überfliegen der bisherigen Posts ist mir dazu allerdings keine definitive Aussage untergekommen. Da stand nur irgendwo was davon, dass es "eventuell" so sein könnte. Kann jemand von Euch das bestätigen, dass ein Schreibzugriff auf Eingänge aus WinCC flexible generell nicht möglich ist? Der Write-Request kommt im Monitoring von NetToPLCSim an, aber der Schalter in der Runtime springt direkt wieder auf 0.

Danke für die Aufklärung

EDIT: Habe es jetzt gerade mal mit NetToPLCSim 0.7.2 anstelle von dem 0.9.1 probiert und kann damit erfolgreich Eingänge setzen. Ich erhalte zwar dadurch bei jeder Änderung im PLCSim Monitorbereich Fehlermeldungen, weil die Eingänge den Readrequest mit Error beantworten (Wieso liest Version 0.9.1 eigentlich erfolgreich den Zustand der Eingänge aus, wenn ich sie in PLCSim direkt setze, ich dachte das geht nicht?) und in einem Meldefenster erhalte ich jeweils die Meldungen "Adressfehler Steuerung" sowie "Fehlerzustand beendet", allerdings funktioniert alles so wie es soll.

Wäre toll, wenn dieses ganze Verhalten noch jemand aufklären kann.

Danke


Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 März 2012)

Hi Jochen,
wie du schon festgestellt hast verhalten sich die Versionen < 0.9 und >= 0.9 unterschiedlich.

Bei den Versionen <0.9 ist das Verhalten so wie wenn du im Plcsim-Panel z.B. ein Eingangsbyte einfügst und dort Eingänge setzt oder rücksetzt. Genaugenommen schreibst du dort nicht auf das Prozessabbild sondern in einen Plcsim-Simulationsbereich der entsprechenden Baugruppe. Bei diesen Versionen kannst du über nettoplcsim Eingänge auch nur schreiben und nicht lesen (siehe http://nettoplcsim.sourceforge.net/doc.html, dass das Lesen nicht geht ist Siemens' Schuld ).

Bei den Versionen >=0.9 ist das Verhalten so, wie wenn du beispielsweise bei gestartetem Plcsim eine Variablentabelle aufmachst und versuchst Eingänge zu schreiben. Hast du in der Hardwarekonfiguration eine DI Baugruppe (direkt im Rack oder ET-Profibus, ET-Profinet-Baugruppen gehen in Plcsim nicht zu simulieren) konfiguriert und die Systemdaten in Plcsim geladen, kannst du über die VAT die Eingänge nicht überschreiben, bzw. schreiben schon, aber sie werden jeden Zyklus von der simulierten DI-Baugruppe wieder überschrieben . Eigentlich ist das Verhalten genau so wie wenn du eine echte SPS mit einer Eingangskarte hast. Dort kannst du zwar auch in das Peripherieabbild schreiben, aber dieses wird bei Anfang des OB1 (oder entsprechendes Teilabbild) wieder mit den aktuellen Werten überschrieben.
Wenn du beispielsweise zu Programm-Testzwecken von außen Eingänge setzen willst, darfst du in der HW-Konfig keine EA-Baugruppe mit dieser Adresse anlegen.

Warum testest du WinCC flexible eigentlich nicht direkt mit Plcsim? Ist doch viel einfacher. Das Verhalten ist dann aber genau so wie bei nettoplcsim und Version >=0.9.


----------



## Jochen (28 März 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Warum testest du WinCC flexible eigentlich nicht direkt mit Plcsim? Ist doch viel einfacher. Das Verhalten ist dann aber genau so wie bei nettoplcsim und Version >=0.9.



Das ist durchaus richtig. Aber ich habe in den letzten Wochen eine Projektarbeit für das Studium und als Teil meiner gerade begonnenen Bachelorthesis geschrieben. In dieser Arbeit zeige ich anhand von zwei Beispielanwendungen (Deinem NetToPLCSim und Jochen Kühners DotNetSimaticDatabaseProtokoller), welche einfachen und vor allem freien Lösungen es gibt, um mit SIMATIC-Produkten zu agieren, auch unter Verwendung von libnodave, die ich dort vorstelle). Naja und weil mir nix besseres eingefallen ist, um schnell die Funktion von NetToPLCSim zu demonstrieren, hab ich halt auf einem entfernten Rechner ein Testbild in flexible gebaut und verbinde mich über die entfernte Runtime mit Nettoplcsim. Soweit ich weiß funktioniert eine Runtimeverbindung auf eine PLCSim-Instanz über ein Netzwerk doch ohne NetToPLCSim sowieso nicht, nur lokal würde das gehen. Und dann wär die Demonstration ja essig. 

Im Übrigen lag mein Problem mit den Eingängen tatsächlich daran, dass ich die Baugruppe in der HW-Config gesteckt habe. Aber ich habe in all den letzten Jahren fast nur an echten Steuerungen gesessen und PLCSim so selten verwendet, und wenn dann nur mit DBs und Merkern, dass ich bis eben der Überzeugung war, ich müsse alles an DIs und DOs, was ich simulieren will auch in der HW-Config einbauen.

Gruß


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

*problem with wincc & plcsim & nettoplc*

Hello Thomas<br><br>I like to use your tool but i have a problem with this<br>i install step 7 (v5.5) and plcsim (v 5.4 sp4) with ip 192.168.1.101 and Nettoplcsim-S7o-v-0-9-1 with in one pc with ip 192.168.1.2 <br>i use cpu 312 with cp 343 for hardware configure<br>in another pc there is wincc v7 which ip address of pc is 192.168.1.1<br><br>both PCs connect with a switch and can ping each other<br><br>TCP/IP is used in wincc and i unchecked those parameters in system parameter<br>in wincc ip address of connection is set to 192.168.1.2<br><br>i exactly follow nettoplcsim manual steps , so nettoplcsim is running <br>but it say that client is disconnected and wincc is also said that connection is disconnected<br><br>please help me to solve this problem<br>BR.<br><br>


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

Hello Thomas

I like to use your tool but i have a problem with this<br>i install step 7 (v5.5) and plcsim (v 5.4 sp4) with ip 192.168.1.101 and Nettoplcsim-S7o-v-0-9-1 with in one pc with ip 192.168.1.2

i use cpu 312 with cp 343 for hardware configuration
in another pc there is wincc v7 which ip address of pc is 192.168.1.1
both PCs connect with a switch and can ping each other
TCP/IP is used in wincc and i unchecked those parameters in system parameter
in wincc ip address of connection is set to 192.168.1.2
i exactly follow nettoplcsim manual steps 
nettoplcsim is running but it say that client is disconnected and wincc is also said that connection is disconnected

please help me to solve this problem

BR


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2012)

Hi,
your WinCC PC has 192.168.1.1 and your Step7 PC has 192.168.1.2? Then the IP addresses should be correct, and nettoplcsim/plcsim is reachable at IP 192.168.1.2.

You could try to start the monitoring in nettoplcsim and see if there are any connection requests. You can start it with right-click on the station you want to monitor in nettoplcsim (see attached screenshot).

If you don't need the multiple instances option, you could test with the older 0.7.2 version. Under some circumstances the new version has got some problems with WinCC.


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

Hi

thanks for your attention

yes, my WinCC PC has 192.168.1.1 and your Step7 PC has 192.168.1.2

I use monitor before but nothing happen
there isnt any request connection in monitor window

I also test with nettoplcsim V0.7 but It also cant be successful 

I strongly need help


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2012)

Which operating system are you using? Nettoplcsim runs only under 32-bit Windows.

If you have any firewall software running on your Step 7 PC, you have to permit port 102 for incoming connections.


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

I use xp 32 bit

even i turn firewall off 
and also i check 102 port by Tcpview software
and just nettoplcsim is use that port


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

in nettoplcsim v0.7.2 I use cpu with cp 343, is it correct?


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

my wincc lisens was expired, dows it important for disconnected connection ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> my wincc lisens was expired, dows it important for disconnected connection ?



Maybe.
You can try the libnodave test programms. I attached the necessary files (libnodave.dll and testISO_TCP.exe), but you can download them also from libnodave page at sourceforge.
Unpack the files on your WinCC (or any other) machine, open a command line and navigate into the folder.
Then try

```
testISO_TCP.exe 192.168.1.2
```
The program connects to the plc with IP 192.168.1.2 and tries to read some variables from DB1 and 16 Bytes from marker 0 to 16.

Anhang anzeigen libnodave-0.8.4.6.win.zip


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

thanks Thomas

what does libnodave  show me ?
i load very small program too plc, it is just a start/stop circuit (with address Q0.0 )


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> what does libnodave  show me ?
> i load very small program too plc, it is just a start/stop circuit (with address Q0.0 )



It's a little test-program that does nearly the same as when you start WinCC with configured variables with addresses MD0, MD4 and MD8.

If the testprogram is able to read out the variables from nettoplcsim, then the setup of plcsim/nettoplcsim and your network is OK. Then the problem is your missing WinCC license.
If you have no program loaded into plcsim, it should show an error when reading variables from DB1 (because not available) and show the values of zero for the marker-words.
Your output seems like this:

```
E:\libnodave-0.8.4.6\win>testISO_TCP.exe 192.168.1.10
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 192.168.1.10
Connected.
Trying to read 64 bytes (16 dwords) from data block 1.
failed! (10)
Trying to read 16 bytes from FW0.
FD0: 0
FD4: 0
FD8: 0
FD12: 0.000000
Finished.
```


----------



## saman4389 (16 Juni 2012)

Thanks very much

i will check it and inform you


----------



## saman4389 (17 Juni 2012)

Hi Thomas
i check libnovade and it was connected, but wincc still has problem
 I attach screen shot of my project in two pc 
please see them and suggest a solution for me

thanks very much


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juni 2012)

Hi,
I think the problem is in your WinCC configuration.
At first you have to set the rack/slot comination to rack=0 and slot=2 (not 0/3 as you have configured). A S7-300 has always this combination.

The next thing is the 'logical device name' in system parameter settings. Maybe you have special PC hardware, but I set up usually something like "TCP/IP -> ......", ending with the name of the LAN interface I want to use (don't use something with 'Auto' in it).


----------



## saman4389 (19 Juni 2012)

Hi

I changed them but it is still disconnected

what could i do?
It is very important for me to test wincc and plcsim over tcp/ip

please give me more information


----------



## saman4389 (1 Juli 2012)

Hi Thomas


Thanks very very much
as you said, I check my network interface and found that wincc didn't recognize that. 
so i install wincc in another good pc and check it. it was successful with v0.7 and v0.9. In both versions, i unchecked every things in system parameter.


also I have a question, when i use nettoplcsim v0.7, objects in wincc graphic page are gray. something like when plc is disconnected but i can order and change output. also nettoplcsim continuously show me an error in reading data. could you please explain me how to solve it?

Thanks for you attention
Good luck


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> also I have a question, when i use nettoplcsim v0.7, objects in wincc graphic page are gray. something like when plc is disconnected but i can order and change output. also nettoplcsim continuously show me an error in reading data. could you please explain me how to solve it?



At what kind of variables does this error occur? Datablocks, markers, input, output, ...
Remind that in version 0.7 output variables like Ax.y or Oy.x are read-only, and input variables like Ex.y or Ix.y are write-only. Timers or counters can't be read at all.
But nettoplcsim should show an error in the output window when a client tries to read unsupported data areas.


----------



## reloop2k (4 Juli 2012)

*Sehe mit dem internen Monitor und Wireshark keine Kommunikation*

Hallo,

ich habe vor mit dem TIA Portal v11, PLCSIM 5.4 SP5+Update 2 und RT-Simulator V11 eine ICS-Umgebung zu simulieren und anschließend die simulierte PLC mit Zufallsdaten auf Fehler überprüfen.
Das ganze läuft in einer VM. PLC- und HMI-Simulation ist gestartet. die Netzwerkschnittstelle hat die gleiche IP wie die PLC. Das HMI eine andere aber im gleichen Netz.

Mit dem Tool habe ich die Netzwerkadresse der Netzwerkkarte und die PLCSIM adresse ausgewählt (diese sind wie gesagt identisch),
State ist Running. Nun zu meinem Problem: Sowohl über den internen Monitor, als auch über Wireshark kann ich keine Kommunikation feststellen.

Über die HMI kann ich jedoch die PLC-Variablen verändern, sodass doch eine Kommunikation stattfinden müsste.

Bin absoluter Neuling, was das angeht, wo liegt hier der Fehler/Denkfehler?

Danke im voraus
reloop


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juli 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> ich habe vor mit dem TIA Portal v11, PLCSIM 5.4 SP5+Update 2 und RT-Simulator V11 eine ICS-Umgebung zu simulieren und anschließend die simulierte PLC mit Zufallsdaten auf Fehler überprüfen.
> Das ganze läuft in einer VM. PLC- und HMI-Simulation ist gestartet. die Netzwerkschnittstelle hat die gleiche IP wie die PLC. Das HMI eine andere aber im gleichen Netz.



Ich habe mit TIA Portal noch nicht viel gemacht, und solange ich nicht gezwungen bin es zu nutzen rühre ich das Teil auch auf keinen Fall an, aber wenn das so wie bei Step7/Plcsim/WinCC flexible "Klassik" funktioniert brauchst du mein Programm doch überhaupt nicht.

Was ist denn eine ICS-Umgebung?


----------



## reloop2k (4 Juli 2012)

Ja, STEP7 ist bestandteil von TIA Portal. Wieso brauche ich dein Tool nicht? Möchte doch das PLC ohne TIA Portal/PLCSIM/WinCC steuern und damit testen. Oder kann ich es direkt über die S7online Schnittstelle?

ICS = Industrial Control System ~ SCADA


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juli 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> Ja, STEP7 ist bestandteil von TIA Portal. Wieso brauche ich dein Tool nicht? Möchte doch das PLC ohne TIA Portal/PLCSIM/WinCC steuern und damit testen. Oder kann ich es direkt über die S7online Schnittstelle?
> 
> ICS = Industrial Control System ~ SCADA



Ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar was du meinst.

Ohne den TIA-Mist war es so:
Ich programmiere mein Programm in Step7. Wenn ich keine reale SPS habe kann ich das Programm zum Testen in Plcsim laden. Habe ich auf dem gleichen Rechner WinCCflexible oder WinCC laufen kann ich es ohne mein Tool mit Plcsim testen.
Habe ich ein Nicht-Siemens-Scada oder WinCC auf einem anderen Rechner separat laufen, kann dieses nur mit meinem Tool auf Plcsim das sich auf einem anderen Rechner befindet zugreifen.

Wenns bei dir auch ohne nettoplcsim funktioniert ist es doch umso besser.


----------



## reloop2k (4 Juli 2012)

Die Simulation läuft derzeit auf einem Rechner ohne Probleme auch ohne Tool natürlich. Das Problem, was ich habe ist, dass ich eine Schnittstelle benötige, über die ich die gerade laufende PLC steuern/beeinflussen kann. Genauer gesagt, möchte ich ein Tool entwickeln/ vorhandene Tools(Fuzzer) anpassen, die automatisiert Eingabedaten an die simulierte PLC senden und damit versuchen Fehler der PLCs aufzudecken.

Ich dachte, ich könnte mit deinem Tool, das mir ja die TCP/IP-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt, diese nutzen, um Eingabedaten an die simulierte PLC zu senden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juli 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> Die Simulation läuft derzeit auf einem Rechner ohne Probleme auch ohne Tool natürlich. Das Problem, was ich habe ist, dass ich eine Schnittstelle benötige, über die ich die gerade laufende PLC steuern/beeinflussen kann. Genauer gesagt, möchte ich ein Tool entwickeln/ vorhandene Tools(Fuzzer) anpassen, die automatisiert Eingabedaten an die simulierte PLC senden und damit versuchen Fehler der PLCs aufzudecken.
> 
> Ich dachte, ich könnte mit deinem Tool, das mir ja die TCP/IP-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt, diese nutzen, um Eingabedaten an die simulierte PLC zu senden.



Plcsim hat dazu eine eigene Schnittstelle um auf die Daten zuzugreifen. Schau mal in der Plcsim Hilfe zu Prosim Com-Objekt.
Wenn du hier im Forum danach suchst wirst du einiges an Ergebnissen finden. Ich habe zu dem Thema auch schon ein paar Code-Beispiele [1] gepostet. Am einfachsten ist der Zugriff aus .Net Programmen (C#/Vb.net), Excel geht auch. C++ ist etwas aufwändiger, habe ich aber auch schon gemacht.

Die nettoplcsim Versionen 0.7.x nutzen ebenfalls diese Schnittstelle. Da kannst du in den Quellcode [2] auch mal einen Blick reinwerfen.


[1] http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/42179-Programm-Simulation-amp-Test?p=324968#post324968
[2] http://nettoplcsim.svn.sourceforge....NetToPLCSim/PLCSim.cs?revision=34&view=markup


----------



## reloop2k (4 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde es dann am besten mit .Net versuchen. Die S7Online Schnittstelle, also die du in der aktuellen Version nutzt, ist hier nicht geeignet?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juli 2012)

reloop2k schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info. Werde es dann am besten mit .Net versuchen. Die S7Online Schnittstelle, also die du in der aktuellen Version nutzt, ist hier nicht geeignet?



Prosim und S7online haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
Über die Prosim-Schnittstelle kannst du beispielsweise direkt Peripherieadressen beschreiben (z.B. PEW256). D.h. wenn du irgendwelche Sensor-Werte simulieren willst brauchst du dein Programm nicht anzupassen. Außerdem hast du über die Prosim-Schnittstelle keinen weiteren Protokoll-Layer dazwischen. Über die S7online-Schnittstelle müsstest du nämlich erstmal das S7-Protokoll "sprechen". Außerdem ist der Zugriff auf Plcsim über die S7online-Schnittstelle undokumentiert. Aus dem Grunde habe ich bei der aktuellen Version auch gelegentliche Fehler, und noch keine Ahnung wie ich diesen beheben soll.
Dafür ist S7online von der Datenrate ein ganzes Stück schneller als die relativ langsame Prosim-Schnittstelle.


----------



## JFKjo (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas, 

nun schließe ich mich als Neuling auch den Forum an. Bei mir besteht ein ähnliches Problem wie schon im Verlauf der Diskussion öfters angesprochen.

Ich versuche eine Kopplung zwischen PLCSim und Wincc über NetToPLCSim herzustellen. 

PC1 (192.168.10.1) : Step7, PLCSim (V5.5 ; 192.168.10.10) und NetToPLCSim 0.9.1.
PC2 (192.168.10.2) : WinCC V7

In PC1 wurden Netzwerktechnisch folgende Einstellung durchgeführt:
Netzwerkkarte wurde zusätzlich 192.168.10.10 angelegt
Firewall aus
PLCSim erfolgreich geladen und im RUN
"Start all" geklickt und Verbindung auf "Running"
PC2:

WinCC alle Projektdatein in TCP/IP angelegt.
Systemparameter häkchen alle entfernt
Als Unit die Netzwerkkarte ausgewählt und als Adresse die des PC1 eingegeben.
Leider bekomme ich nun keine Verbindung.

Was können noch fehler sein.

Ich danke euch dir/euch schonmmal für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Juli 2012)

Hast du mal das Monitoring-Fenster in nettoplcsim aufgemacht? Sind dort irgendwelche Einträge zu sehen?
Wenn dort andauernd ein "Negotiate ...." Eintrag kommt, kannst du mal probieren in nettoplcsim auf stop/start zu klicken. Ab und zu läufts dann wieder. Alternativ die alte 0.7er Version verwenden.


----------



## JFKjo (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas, 
danke für deine rasche Antwort.
Die genannte Meldung wird nicht angezeigt. Auch das Start/Stop wurde von mir vorgenommen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 
Könnte es sonst noch an etwas liegen? Die 0.9.x wäre bezüglich der mehreren PLCSim-Instanzen von Nöten. 
0.7 ermöglicht ja nur die Kopplung zu einer PLCSim.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juli 2012)

Also wenn bei nettoplcsim garnichts ankommt ist entweder in WinCC noch eine Einstellung falsch, oder beim Netzwerk passt irgendetwas noch nicht.

Um das Netzwerk zu testen könntest du dieses libnodave-Testprogramm von hier 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ung-quot-NetToPLCSim-quot?p=391247#post391247
oder direkt von sourceforge auf den WinCC-Rechner laden, und versuchen ob du damit eine Verbindung zu nettoplcsim bekommst. Funktioniert das auch nicht, passt irgendwas am Netzwerk oder mit deinen Einstellungen der IP-Adressen nicht.
War der Test erfolgreich ist in deiner WinCC Konfiguration noch irgendwo ein Fehler.


----------



## JFKjo (11 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe heute das Programm von Ihnen getestet. Leider öffnet es sich nur kurz und schließt sofort wieder. Liegt bei ihren ISOtoPLC.exe ein fehler vor?
Leider konnte ich damit die Anbindung an WinCC nicht lösen.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Juli 2012)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das Programm von Ihnen getestet. Leider öffnet es sich nur kurz und schließt sofort wieder. Liegt bei ihren ISOtoPLC.exe ein fehler vor?
> Leider konnte ich damit die Anbindung an WinCC nicht lösen.



Hi,
das Programm ist eine Konsolenanwendung. Darum muss als erstes eine Eingabeaufforderung geöffnet werden und in das Verzeichnis gewechselt (cd) werden in der die Datei liegt. Dann den Namen gefolgt von der IP-Adresse der SPS/Plcsim eingeben.


----------



## JFKjo (11 Juli 2012)

Okay danke.

Sind nur bei der Version 0.9.x mehrere PLCSim möglich?


----------



## Y-COM (17 Juli 2012)

*Step7 <-> PLCSim*

Hallo Thomas,

wir verwenden Ihr Tool schon seit geraumer Zeit - es ist wirklich eine enorme Bereicherung.
Seit einiger Zeit fragen wir uns, ob nicht folgendes Szenario möglich wäre:
PC1: Siemens Step7
PC2: PLCSim, NetToPLCSim
Gerne würden wir eine Verbindung aus dem Step7-Manager auf PC1 zu der PLCSim auf PC2 herstellen, um Bausteine zu beobachten, Änderungen zu laden etc.
Beim versuch, dieses zu realisieren, wurden nur irgendwelche Telegramfehler im NetToPLCSim angezeigt :???:
Gibt es hierzu schon einen Lösungsansatz?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juli 2012)

Y-COM schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit fragen wir uns, ob nicht folgendes Szenario möglich wäre:
> PC1: Siemens Step7
> PC2: PLCSim, NetToPLCSim
> Gerne würden wir eine Verbindung aus dem Step7-Manager auf PC1 zu der PLCSim auf PC2 herstellen, um Bausteine zu beobachten, Änderungen zu laden etc.
> ...



Mit der neuen Version könnte das theoretisch zumindest möglich sein. Dass es noch nicht funktioniert liegt in dem gleichem Problem begründet, warum die Version bei 'normalen' Visualisierungen auch manchmal ins stocken gerät.
Für den Zugriff wird bei den neuen Versionen die S7online Schnittstelle verwendet. Genauso greift auch der Simatic Manager auf Plcsim zu. Leider ist das Handling der Schnittstelle etwas unkomfortabel / wenig bis undokumentiert, und bei Plcsim gibt es anscheinend noch ein paar Besonderheiten die es zu beachten gilt.
Momentan hängt es daran dass die Windows-Messages aus der S7online-Schnittstelle nicht korrekt abgefangen werden. Das Message-Handling in bekannter WinApi-Manier ist unter C# nicht gerade die natürlichste Sache und nur hintendran aufgesetzt. Ich denke aber irgendetwas ist bei mir da noch nicht richtig programmiert - ich habe aber absolut kein Plan was (im Quellcode sind in dem Bereich darum auch noch einiges an Test-Leichen drin).

Die Fehler die im Telegrammmonitor sind darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich diesen nur für die Read- und Write Funktionen des S7-Protokolls eingebaut habe. Alle anderen Telegramme kennt er sozusagen nicht. Diese Nettoplcsim Version muss das S7-Protokoll auch gar nicht kennen, weil die Daten eigentlich nur aus den Iso-On-Tcp Telegrammen ein- und ausgepackt werden müssen, und dann 1:1 in die S7online-Schnittstelle gegeben werden.


----------



## Y-COM (17 Juli 2012)

Klingt Grundsätzlich gut - scheint ja nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit zu sein 
Haben Sie schon einmal versucht, den Telegrammaustausch mit einer realen SPS beim Laden oder Online-gehen mit zu schnüffeln?

Weiterhin, viel Erfolg und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juli 2012)

Y-COM schrieb:


> Klingt Grundsätzlich gut - scheint ja nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit zu sein
> Haben Sie schon einmal versucht, den Telegrammaustausch mit einer realen SPS beim Laden oder Online-gehen mit zu schnüffeln?



Ich glaube aber wenn kein Winapi-/ S7online-Experte kommt kann es noch dauern...dann ist das Programm aber auch mehr oder weniger fertig.

Viele Telegramme kann man sich mit meinem Wireshark Plugin ansehen:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/s7commwireshark/

Das ist natürlich nur meine Interpretation der Kommunikation, offiziell gibt es da ja nichts.


----------



## JFKjo (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
habe das jetzt mal mit dem "testISO_TCP.exe" ausprobiert und es erscheint folgende Meldung.

Passt die dann soweit? Oder liegen fehler vor?

Ich danke dir schon einmal für die Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Juli 2012)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> habe das jetzt mal mit dem "testISO_TCP.exe" ausprobiert und es erscheint folgende Meldung.
> 
> Passt die dann soweit? Oder liegen fehler vor?



Das sieht soweit gut aus. 
Aus dem DB1 kann nichs gelesen werden weil wahrscheinlich nicht vorhanden oder zu kurz, und in MB0-MB7 stehen ein paar Werte.


----------



## JFKjo (31 August 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

das Tool funktioniert soweit perfekt.
Habe nun alle gewünschten Kopplungen erfolgreich aufbauen können.

Nun hätte ich jedoch noch ein kleines Problem:

Ich simuliere 6 unterschiedliche PLCSim-Projekt am Simulations-PC. An einem zweiten Rechner per SIMATIC IT eine Prosswert-Visu.
Nun werden die Werte nicht bei Änderung in PLCSim übertragen, sondern erst nach "Stop All" und anschließend "Start all".

Woran könnte dieses Problem liegen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2012)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Ich simuliere 6 unterschiedliche PLCSim-Projekt am Simulations-PC. An einem zweiten Rechner per SIMATIC IT eine Prosswert-Visu.
> Nun werden die Werte nicht bei Änderung in PLCSim übertragen, sondern erst nach "Stop All" und anschließend "Start all".
> 
> Woran könnte dieses Problem liegen?



Immer noch das oben schon mehrfach beschriebene Problem mit der S7online Schnittstelle. Ich bin da noch keinen Schritt weitergekommen, tut mir leid.


----------



## saman4389 (4 September 2012)

Hi Thomas

it seems nettoplcsim v0.7 can connect just to one instance. Does s7prosim cause this problem ?

in source files of v0.7 I see a DLL file that named "interop.S7PROSIMlib.dll" . this file contain functions of s7prosim.
where is it come from?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> it seems nettoplcsim v0.7 can connect just to one instance. Does s7prosim cause this problem ?


The problem is that I didn't needed it when I was programming the first versions ;-)
But there is a 0.7 version available which supports connecting to multiple plcsim instances. I didn't put them into the release folder, therefore you need to download it directly out of the svn repository:
http://nettoplcsim.svn.sourceforge....m/csharp/NetToPLCSim/NetToPLCSim/bin/Release/

The program has an additional settings menu, where you have to set up the plcsim instance number you want to connect to, and the IP address where the server should listen at. The first plcsim instance you have started gets number one, the next number two and so on.

The 0.9 version has built in support for multiple instances, and works a little different compared to previous versions (and has a bug which I still couldn't fix).



saman4389 schrieb:


> in source files of v0.7 I see a DLL file that named "interop.S7PROSIMlib.dll" . this file contain functions of s7prosim.
> where is it come from?


The interop dll is automatically generated by Visual Studio. It's only a wrapper class for the s7prosim COM dll.


----------



## saman4389 (5 September 2012)

Thanks very much for your answer

I test that release but I found that it support diffrent instant number but just connect to one instance and doesn't support multiple instance.
do you agree with me?

I need to connect to input and output of multiple instane in a moment with s7prosim. i can't find any method for this perpose. whats your idea?

as i check nettoplcsim in 2 release of v0.7 , I have error in writing inputs. this error is eather in wincc and in nettoplcsim. does my plcsim version have make this problem?

Anhang anzeigen error1.bmp


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 September 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> I test that release but I found that it support diffrent instant number but just connect to one instance and doesn't support multiple instance.
> do you agree with me?


You have to start an instance of nettoplcsim for each plcsim-instance. If you want to connect to 5 instances of plcsim, you have to start and configure 5 nettoplcsim instances.



saman4389 schrieb:


> I need to connect to input and output of multiple instane in a moment with s7prosim. i can't find any method for this perpose. whats your idea?
> 
> as i check nettoplcsim in 2 release of v0.7 , I have error in writing inputs. this error is eather in wincc and in nettoplcsim. does my plcsim version have make this problem?



The 0.7 and previous versions of nettoplcsim uses the prosim interface. This interface is limited, so inputs are write-only (can not be read) and outputs are read-only (can not be written).

In the 0.9 version it should be possible to read inputs. But I don't think you could write to them, because they will be overwritten every cycle by the process image.


----------



## saman4389 (5 September 2012)

thanks for your information

I want to use s7prosim to write inputs and read outputs. but i don't use compilers and want to use LabVIEW software.
in LabVIEW there are nodes to call DLL files and invoke it's methods. I can read outputs and memories.
but  when i invoke all of methods for writing inputs, flags ,...  Labview have an error. it said "specified method doesn't found".

using Labview nodes, is like programming and just graphical. 
do you familiar with this problem?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 September 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> I want to use s7prosim to write inputs and read outputs. but i don't use compilers and want to use LabVIEW software.
> in LabVIEW there are nodes to call DLL files and invoke it's methods. I can read outputs and memories.
> but  when i invoke all of methods for writing inputs, flags ,...  Labview have an error. it said "specified method doesn't found".
> 
> ...



I know Labview, but never used it. Is there an integrated driver for communication with S7 plcs?

I think want you want to do should be possible with the 0.9 version of nettoplcsim. If you don't configure any IO card in your step7 hardware config, you can write to inputs and the values are not overwritten by the process image, output points can be read as well.
With prosim (or nettoplcsim 0.7) you are writing to the I/O address area (PEx / PIx) and not the process image (Ex / Ix), that's the difference.


----------



## saman4389 (6 September 2012)

i explain more about my task

I want to use your nettoplcsim v0.9 to act as an interface between plcsim and external network. there isn't any problem in this part.
then i like to simulate a process in LabVIEW and then use .NET nodes in this software to access plcsim input and output.
so .NET nodes can call DLL file and execute read and write functions. i know how to use .NET nodes, and reading PLCSIm output is ok.
but when i select and any if writing methods, LabVIEW have an error and couldn't found those methods.
my problem is to know how solve this error.

I'm be very glad if you could guide me 

thanks


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2012)

You want to use prosim under labview and connect to plcsim on another pc? Sorry, this will not work.

The network interface of nettoplcsim 'speaks' s7-protocol, this is the same protocol which is used to exchange data with a real S7 plc.


----------



## saman4389 (6 September 2012)

Hi

no, i want to connect labview and plcsim (with s7prosim) in a same pc (local).
i use your sample c# code and check read and write with s7prosim. that was OK, but i don't know why labview have problem with writing methods !!!
do you know why?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2012)

saman4389 schrieb:


> no, i want to connect labview and plcsim (with s7prosim) in a same pc (local).
> i use your sample c# code and check read and write with s7prosim. that was OK, but i don't know why labview have problem with writing methods !!!
> do you know why?



I don't know what programming language you are using in Labview.

When you are not using a .Net language, you have to check that you set the correct variant data type when you are using the write methods of the com object.
The .Net languages do this automatically for you, when you are using C++, you have set the type manually (VT_BOOL for bits, VT_I2 for two byte values, VT_I4 for all four byte values including float!).


----------



## saman4389 (6 September 2012)

I use G language. (labview graphical language)
i use .net nodes . these nodes set the type of data automatically


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2012)

Sorry, I can't help you with labview.
But I just googled with labview and variant types, and it seems that there are special functions to handle variant types. I would try them out:
http://zone.ni.com/reference/en-XX/help/371361G-01/glang/variant_functions/


----------



## saman4389 (7 September 2012)

Thanks for your attention

for writing methods, because pData is define as an object, we must use "to .NET Object" to convert any type of data to object. I use this node for reading output else, and there is no problem.
Thank you any way


----------



## saman4389 (7 September 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> The problem is that I didn't needed it when I was programming the first versions ;-)
> But there is a 0.7 version available which supports connecting to multiple plcsim instances. I didn't put them into the release folder, therefore you need to download it directly out of the svn repository:
> http://nettoplcsim.svn.sourceforge....m/csharp/NetToPLCSim/NetToPLCSim/bin/Release/
> .



Hello Thomas
I have another question
I run this version of nettoplcsim two times and configure them for connecting to plcsim 1 and 2. Now two plcsims are running. but both of nettoplcsims don't connect simultaneously and just one of them is connecting and the other one is said that port 102 is used by another software.
why this problem happen?
i use plcsim v5.4 SP5. you write in nettoplcsim info that this software work only with SP3. do you mean that versions before SP3 doesn't work or i must use just SP3?


----------



## waldemar79 (9 Oktober 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ja, klar geht das. Als IP-Adresse der SPS dann entweder die der Karte oder localhost (127.0.0.1) einstellen.
> 
> Nur mit dem Simatic-Net OPC Server geht das leider nicht, weil dieser sich nicht starten lässt wenn man die IP der eigenen Netzwerkkarte einträgt (Siemens weiß es anscheinend besser).
> 
> Gruß



SUPER!!!
Vielen Dank! Es funktioniert!!!!


----------



## MartinZ (4 Dezember 2012)

*Simit v7*

Hallo Thomas,

ein tolles Tool, das Du da gemacht hast.
Leider kenne ich mich mit diesen ganzen SPS-Kommunikationsprotokollen nur bedingt aus.
Ich würde gerne nicht mit WIN CC sondern mit  SIMIT SCE V7  (Anlagensimulation) auf eine Instanz von PLCSIM 5.4 SP5 zugreifen, die auf einem virtuellen XP unter Win7 (64Bit) läuft.
Unter SIMIT SCE V7 gibt es nur die Kopplungen "PLCSIM" und "PRODAVE".

Die PLCSIM Kopplung wird vermutlich nur funktieren, wenn PLCSIM und SIMIT auf der selben Maschine laufen (wobei ich das nur vermute.)
SIMIT selbst besteht nämlich bereits aus mehreren Prozessen, die untereinander mit TCP kommunizieren müssen.
In der Registry kann man das wohl einstellen:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Siemens\SIMIT7\SIMIT-SCE\
aruri   net.tcp://localhost:6667/ArchiveServer
uri      net.tcp://localhost:6666/ControlSystemServer

Aber die PRODAVE-Kopplung kann man auf IP stellen.
(CPU-Slot: 2,  Zugriffsmodus: IP, IP-Adresse: (die der virtuellem Maschine?) 192.168.2.41, Mnemonik: I/Q  bzw.  E/A)

Ich bekomme mit "PLC-LoggerV2.3.exe" vom WIN64Host auch Zugriff auf den im virtuellen XP laufenden PLCSIM.
Eine Kopplung mit SIMIT gelingt mir aber nicht.

Irgendein Tipp?

Das Wireshark-Plugin S7Comm.dll unter 32-Bit-Wireshark detektiert auch keinerlei S7Comm Pakete (auch bei der gelingenden Abfrage mit PLC-LoggerV2.3 wird kein S7Comm-Protokoll erfasst.)

Gruß,
MartinZ


----------



## MartinZ (6 Dezember 2012)

Das Wireshark Plugin erkennt jetzt immerhin die Pakete, wenn sie mit TestISO_TCP.exe oder mit PLC-LoggerV2.3 gesendet werden.
Dazu war es aber nötig, in Wireshark das Protokoll T.125 zu deaktivieren (bis ich da mal drauf gekommen bin:!.
Vermutlich kann Wireshark die beiden Protokolle nicht unterscheiden.
*Edit: *Sorry, ich habe inzwischen gesehen, dass dies hier im Forum schon mal besprochen wurde (immerhin bin ich auch selbst drauf gekommen - so doof bin ich also gar nicht)

Außerdem gibt es noch häufig folgende Meldung:

```
[Dissector bug, protocol S7COMM: proto.c:1847: failed assertion "hfinfo->type == FT_BYTES"]
```
*Edit:* Mit der neueren Test-Version des Plugins ("s7comm-dll-test" aus einem Forums-Thread hier)  tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf!

Aber ansonsten klappt die Kommunikation aus Win7 (64Bit) auf den virtual XP (32bit) host mit PLC-Logger oder Test_ISO_TCP.exe.

Nur mit SIMIT SCE V7  geht immer noch gar nichts. Die PRODAVE-Kopplung sendet keine s7Comm-Pakete aus. Ich vermute, die sendet an ein anderes Port.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Martin,
ich kenne Simit zwar nicht, aber Prodave ist eine kostenpflichtige Kommunikationsbibliothek für S7 Steuerungen von Siemens. Ich denke mal wenn du in Simit Prodave als Treiber einstellst musst du auch Prodave installiert haben. Fragt sich nur woher Prodave kommen soll, evtl. wurde die Software bei Simit mitgeliefert, was steht denn dazu im Handbuch?

Wenn du eine direkte Anbindung zu Plcsim einstellen kannst, muss Simit wohl auf dem gleichem Rechner wie Plcsim laufen. Höchstwahrscheinlich wird dann die gleiche Schnittstelle zu Plcsim genutzt, die auch nettoplcsim in der 'alten' 0.7er Version verwendet (S7ProSim).


----------



## MartinZ (8 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Thomas,



> Prodave ist eine kostenpflichtige Kommunikationsbibliothek für S7 Steuerungen von Siemens. Ich denke mal wenn du in Simit Prodave als Treiber einstellst musst du auch Prodave installiert haben. Fragt sich nur woher Prodave kommen soll, evtl. wurde die Software bei Simit mitgeliefert, was steht denn dazu im Handbuch?



Im Handbuch steht -wie meistens- nichts wirklich hilfreiches dazu.
Wenn ich das Wenige richtig verstehe ist es so gedacht, dass man SIMIT entweder verbindet:

mit PLCSIM in den Versionen 5.2 bis 5.4SP4, wobei die Multiinstanzfähigkeit des SP3/SP4 nicht unterstützt wird.
Abweichend vom Handbuch ist aber wohl auch eine Kopplung mit 5.4SP5 möglich.
PLCSIM kann sogar aus SIMIT heraus gestartet werden und es werden Systemmeldungen erzeugt, wenn sich PLCSIM nicht im RUN-/RUN-P Modus befindet.
Das deute ich so, dass man davon ausgeht, dass PLCSIM (und somit normalerweise auch Step7) auf dem selben PC wie SIMIT installiert ist.

mit einer realen SPS über MPI (wozu man dann eine Interfacekarte oder einen (USB-)Adapter braucht und in SIMIT die Kopplung auf "MPI" einstellen muss).
mit einer realen SPS über Ethernet, dann muss natürlich die SPS eine Ethernetschnittstelle haben und in SIMIT die Kopplung auf "PRODAVE" eingestellt werden. Im abgebildeten Beispiel wird die IP-Adresse "193.25.38.95" eingestellt. Ob das nur ein willkürliches Beispiel ist, oder ob diese spezielle IP notwendig ist, steht da nicht.
Allerdings steht da: "Die entsprechende Schnittstelle muss auch als 'PC/PG Schnittstelle' im SIMATIC-Manager eingestellt werden."
Die gehen also wohl auch hier davon aus, dass man sein Step7 auf dem selben Rechner wie SIMIT installiert hat - da liegt wohl der Hase im Pfeffer.​
Um über die Maschinengrenze hinaus Zugriff von SIMIT auf PLCSIM zu bekommen, scheint man in die S7ProSim(?)-Kommunikation zwischen entweder SIMIT und PLCSIM direkt  oder SIMIT und SIMATIC-Manager eingreifen zu müssen, so denke ich inzwischen.



> ...wird dann die gleiche Schnittstelle zu Plcsim genutzt, die auch nettoplcsim in der 'alten' 0.7er Version verwendet (S7ProSim).



Welche Schnittstelle benutzt denn das neuere nettoplcsim zur Kommunikation zu PLCSIM, wenn nicht mehr S7ProSim?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Dezember 2012)

MartinZ schrieb:


> Allerdings steht da: "Die entsprechende Schnittstelle muss auch als 'PC/PG Schnittstelle' im SIMATIC-Manager eingestellt werden."
> Die gehen also wohl auch hier davon aus, dass man sein Step7 auf dem selben Rechner wie SIMIT installiert hat - da liegt wohl der Hase im Pfeffer.
> 
> Um über die Maschinengrenze hinaus Zugriff von SIMIT auf PLCSIM zu bekommen, scheint man in die S7ProSim(?)-Kommunikation zwischen entweder SIMIT und PLCSIM direkt  oder SIMIT und SIMATIC-Manager eingreifen zu müssen, so denke ich inzwischen.



Das einstellen der passenden PG/PC-Schnittstelle ist bei Prodave generell notwendig.
Ich würde es mal so testen: in Prodave die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf die Lan-Schnittstelle einstellen. An der Stelle in Simit an der du eine IP-Adresse einstellen kannst, stellst du die IP-Adresse des Rechners ein auf dem Plcsim zusammen mit Nettoplcsim läuft.



MartinZ schrieb:


> Welche Schnittstelle benutzt denn das neuere nettoplcsim zur Kommunikation zu PLCSIM, wenn nicht mehr S7ProSim?


Nein, die neue nutzt die S7online-Schnittstelle.
Bezüglich der Funktionalität gibt es aber ein paar Unterschiede, welcher bei dir auch in Simit bei der Anbindung über Prodave oder S7ProSim besteht. Über S7ProSim können z.B. Eingänge nur geschrieben, und Ausgänge nur gelesen werden. Wenn über S7ProSim in Eingänge geschrieben wird, kann dieser Wert z.B. im Programm über PEW eingelesen werden (vorrausgesetzt es gibt eine Baugruppe an der Adresse in der Hardwarekonfiguration). Man schreibt also nicht in das Prozessabbild, sondern quasi in den Speicher der Simulations-Baugruppe. Das ist über Prodave oder mit der neuen 0.9er nettoplcsim-Version die über S7online zugreift nicht mehr möglich, dort kommt man immer nur an das Prozessabbild heran. Dafür funktionieren dort wieder andere Dinge.

Du musst je nach Einsatzzweck entscheiden welche Version besser passt.


----------



## JFKjo (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

ich komme nun mit einem Problem das in den vorherigen Seiten auch schon von Panzerknacker aufgeführt worden ist.

Projekt:

7 PLCSim von Simulationsrechner (NetToPLCSim) über Ethernet an Simatic IT Visurechner.

Bis vor kurzen ging es mit NetToPLCSim (Ntps) ohne Probleme. Auf einmal stürzt Ntps ständig ab. Wenn ich im Windows Log nachschaue mit dem Fehler ".net 2 Runtime error 5000".

Wieso kommt der Fehler auf einmal?

Hast du mir eventuell einen Tipp oder Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2013)

Der Eintrag ins Windows Log kommt bei einer unbehandelten Exception.
Welche nettoplcsim Version verwendest du denn?
Du schreibst es stürzt auf mal ständig ab, das heißt es hat vorher immer funktioniert?
Wurden irgendwelche Änderungen am Rechner vorgenommen, eine neue Software installiert? Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## JFKjo (16 Januar 2013)

Ich verwende die Version 0.9.1.

Als Betriebssystem nutze ich Windows XP Sp3. Habe den Rechner heute neu aufgesetzt, aber der Fehler ist immer noch da. Mit klick auf Start geht das Tool baden.

Mfg


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

so nun bin ich am 3. Computer angekommen. Systeminkombatiblität kann ausgeschlossen werden. Eine Neuinstallation eines der Systeme brachte auch keinen Erfolg.

Alle 3. Systeme laufen unter Windows XP Professional SP3.

Grüße


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> so nun bin ich am 3. Computer angekommen. Systeminkombatiblität kann ausgeschlossen werden. Eine Neuinstallation eines der Systeme brachte auch keinen Erfolg.
> 
> ...



Step7 hasst du auf den Rechnern aber installiert?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

*Achso*

Noch was : Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt? Wenn keine kommt, steht den was in der Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

Step7 ist auf allen Rechner installiert. Neuste PLCSim-Version auch. 

An zwei PC`s kommt die Fehlermeldung: "NetToPLCSim hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden".

An einem Anderen der Runtime Fehler Error 5000.

Mfg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Und steht was in der Ereignissanzeige?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Welche Step 7 Version?


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

in der Ereignisanzeige steht im Bezug zu NetToPLCSim nichts. Es laufen auch keine Fehler oder ähnliches auf.

Als Step7 Version habe ich V5.5 SP2.

Mfg


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
nun eine neue Erkenntnis. Ich habe nun mal das Netzwerkkabel mit dem SimulationsPC (PLCSim+ NetToPLCSim) und VisuPC (SIMATIC IT) gezogen. Siehe da...NetToPLCSim funktioniert. Sobald ich nun aber wieder das Kabel stecke stürzt NetToPLCSim nach oben beschriebenen Fehler ab.

Mfg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Versuchs mal mit der von mir compilierten Version.

Die sollte nun bei einer Exception wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung bringen damit man sieht wo der Fehler passiert!


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Könntest du mir eventuell den Downloadlink dafür geben?

Mfg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Könntest du mir eventuell den Downloadlink dafür geben?
> 
> Mfg



Ist doch im vorigen Thread angehängt!


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Ausgeführt und wieder Abgestürzt? Wo soll der Fehler erscheinen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

*so*

Also normalerweise sollten jetzt alle Exceptions abgefangen sein! Bei mir kommt ein Fehler dann z.B. so:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Hab noch mal ne Kleinigkeit geändert! Probiers mal damit...


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Jochen,

so hier nun die Fehlernachricht:




Grüße


----------



## JFKjo (17 Januar 2013)

Noch eine Nachricht:



Und natürlich diese Nachricht:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2013)

Hab die Exceptions mal abgefangen... Vielleicht läufts ja so! Ansonsten muss Thomas mal danach schauen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Januar 2013)

Das sind aber jetzt zwei unterschiedliche Fehler bei Jochen und Jfko

Fehler von Jochen:
Der Dienst s7oiehsx der den Port 102 belegt heißt auf 64 Bit Systemen meine ich s7oiehsx64. Die 64-Bit Version habe ich bei der Entwicklung nicht bedacht, darum gibts dort einen Fehler. Ich hätte zumindest abfangen können ob es den Dienst überhaupt gibt. Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen dass man nettoplcsim nur mit Step7 zusammen benutzt und der Dienst darum immer vorhanden ist.
Ich muss mich die Tage mal damit beschäftigen eine Abfrage einzubauen, hab momentan aber nicht viel Zeit zum Testen.

Fehler von Jfko:
Muss ich mir auch mal genauer ansehen. Macht mich nur stutzig dass das Programm sofort nach Start abstürzt, da so wie es aussieht der Fehler bei der Annahme einer neuen TCP-Verbindung auftritt.
Fragt bei dir denn ein Programm ständig den Rechner mit nettoplcsim ab? Das würde dann ja auch damit zusammenpassen dass das Programm sofort abstürzt wenn du die Netzwerkverbindung herstellst.
Wenn das der Fall ist wird nach Programmstart irgendeine Ressource auf eine andere zugegriffen die aber noch nicht initialisiert ist - muss ich mir aber auch mal ansehen.
Vielleicht kannst du mal versuchen den Client der auf nettoplcsim zugreift erst zu beenden, dann nettoplcsim zu starten und dann den Client wieder zuzuschalten. Dann kann man zumindest einen Zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen anderen Softwarekomponenten ausschließen.


----------



## JFKjo (18 Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Thomas,<br><br>ja die SIMATIC IT Visualisierung fragt ständig informationen der PLCSim-Stationen ab.<br><br>Den Versuch erst die PLCSim-Station+NetToPLCSim zu starten und anschließend SIMATIC IT (Visu) funktioniert. Das Tool NetToPLCSim stürzt nicht mehr ab.<br>Nur für die Zukunft wäre dieser Weg zum Start der Simulationsumgebung nicht von Vorteil, da SIMATIC IT einen virtuellen Server aufbaut, was jedesmal zu einer lange Initialisierung führt.<br><br>Was mir gerade auch noch auffällt ist, dass die in der SIMATIC IT visualisierten Verbindungsüberprüfung nach kurzer Zeit eine unterbrochene Verbindung anzeigt. <img src="images/smilies/confused.png" border="0" alt="" title="verwirrt" smilieid="10" class="inlineimg"><br><br>Grüße


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 Januar 2013)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Thomas,<br><br>ja die SIMATIC IT Visualisierung fragt ständig informationen der PLCSim-Stationen ab.<br><br>Den Versuch erst die PLCSim-Station+NetToPLCSim zu starten und anschließend SIMATIC IT (Visu) funktioniert. Das Tool NetToPLCSim stürzt nicht mehr ab.<br>Nur für die Zukunft wäre dieser Weg zum Start der Simulationsumgebung nicht von Vorteil, da SIMATIC IT einen virtuellen Server aufbaut, was jedesmal zu einer lange Initialisierung führt.<br><br>Was mir gerade auch noch auffällt ist, dass die in der SIMATIC IT visualisierten Verbindungsüberprüfung nach kurzer Zeit eine unterbrochene Verbindung anzeigt. <img src="images/smilies/confused.png" border="0" alt="" title="verwirrt" smilieid="10" class="inlineimg"><br><br>Grüße



Gehts denn mit der von mir geänderten Version?


----------



## JFKjo (18 Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Jochen,

auch bei deiner Version stürzt es ohne Einhaltung der von Thomas vorgeschlagenen Reihenfolge ab.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Januar 2013)

So, Test: Ich habe mir ein kleines Script geschrieben das in kürzesten Intervallen eine TCP-Verbindung zu nettoplcsim auf- und wieder abbaut.
Unter Windows 7 ist das kein Problem, unter Windows XP stürzt die aktuelle 0.9.1 bei mir aber gelegentlich auch ab. Kann daran liegen dass XP bei mir in einer VM läuft und weil dort alles etwas langsamer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist dass der Socket während der Programmbearbeitung nach der Annahme schon wieder beendet wurde.

Das Problem liegt natürlich genau in dem Programmteil den ich von codeproject verwendet habe, von dem ich dachte dass er zuverlässig funktioniert.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal eine Abfrage eingebaut die abfängt wenn die Verbindung unmittelbar nach dem Aufbau wieder getrennt wird. Stürzt dann nicht mehr ab, allerdings bleiben unter XP die so geöffneten und getrennten Verbindungen halboffen bestehen. Nettoplcsim intern wird die Anzahl auf 100 begrenzt.
Unter Windows 7 (Prof.) ist das alles kein Problem, da kann ich problemlos in 20s 10.000 Verbindungen auf- und wieder abbauen ohne dass irgendwelche Reste bestehen bleiben.

Da muss ich erstmal nachforschen was zwischen den Betriebssystem-Versionen für Änderungen gemacht wurden.

@JFKjo
Wenn du mir eine PN mit einer Email-Adresse schickst, dann lasse ich dir die Version zum Testen zukommen.


----------



## notme1288 (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für das tolle Programm.
Leider hab ich mein System nun auf 64bit umgestellt, und kann es nicht mehr so nutzen wie gewohnt.

Gibt es die "alte" Version evtl. für 64 bit?

Ich hatte auch damals mit der neuen Version das Problem, dass es eigentlich funktioniert, aber je nachdem welches Bild ich im WinCC geöffnet hab, ist die Kommunikation komplett abgebrochen.
Ich wollte immer mal genauer nachschauen was der Auslöser dazu war, aber da die alter Problem los funktionierte hab ich es noch nicht getan.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Januar 2013)

Läuft die alte denn nicht auf deinem 64 Bit PC? Da Step 7 auch auf dem 64 Bit Rechner ein 32 Bit Programm ist, sollts eigendlich laufen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Januar 2013)

Die Version 0.7.2 hat mal jemand für 64-Bit erstellt, kann man hier herunterladen:
http://www.runmode.com/usefulstuff.html#NetToPLCSIM

Habs selber nicht getestet, aber ich stand mit Luca in Email Kontakt und gehe davon aus dass die Version mit 64 Bit funktioniert.


----------



## notme1288 (24 Januar 2013)

Danke, die Funktion funktioniert!

Ich hab jetzt nur noch ein kleines Problem, dass mir ständig diese Fehler auflaufen:

```
Item[6]  -  I21.0 BYTE 1 :BYTE[21] - Error
Item[7]  -  I80.0 BYTE 1 :BYTE[80] - Error
```

Ich habe zwei Variablen die direkt auf ein Eingangsbit zugreifen. (E21.6 und E80.1) gibts damit Probleme?

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich, herauszufinden, warum deine neue Version nicht funktioniert?


----------



## JFKjo (24 Januar 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

also die Version funktioniert soweit, dass die Fehler des ständigen Abstürzen behoben sind. Ich danke vielmals für deine Unterstützung.

Nun gibt es nur noch ein Kleinigkeit: Meine SimaticIT Visu findet nun leider nicht mehr alle Verbindungen bzw. baut nur noch zu 4 von geplanten 7 eine Verbindung auf. Auch mehrmaliges "Stop all" und "Start all" hat bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gebracht.

Würde dir eventuell noch etwas einfallen woran das liegen könnte? 

Grüße JFKjo


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Januar 2013)

notme1288 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Variablen die direkt auf ein Eingangsbit zugreifen. (E21.6 und E80.1) gibts damit Probleme?


Ja, mit der alten Version gibt es die Beschränkungen dass Eingänge nur beschrieben und Ausgänge nur gelesen werden können. Auf S5-Timer und Zähler ist überhaupt kein Zugriff möglich.



notme1288 schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeit habe ich, herauszufinden, warum deine neue Version nicht funktioniert?


Liegt wohl an 64 Bit Windows. Ich habe kein solches System und kann darum auch nichts testen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Januar 2013)

JFKjo schrieb:


> Nun gibt es nur noch ein Kleinigkeit: Meine SimaticIT Visu findet nun leider nicht mehr alle Verbindungen bzw. baut nur noch zu 4 von geplanten 7 eine Verbindung auf. Auch mehrmaliges "Stop all" und "Start all" hat bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gebracht.
> 
> Würde dir eventuell noch etwas einfallen woran das liegen könnte?


Nicht wirklich. Sollen 7 Verbindungen zu ein und der selben Plcsim-Instanz hergestellt werden, oder hast du 7 Plcsim-Instanzen und dementsprechend 7 IP-Adressen auf deiner Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert?
Vielleicht kannst du mal mit Wireshark einen Mitschnitt der Netzwerkkommunikation machen, dann kann ich mal gucken was deine Visu da so treibt. Ich habe noch nicht rausgefunden was an den Netzwerkfunktionen bei Windows XP so großartig anders sein könnte als bei Windows 7.
Ich habe es unter Windows 7 mit 10 Plcsim Instanzen und mehreren Verbindungen pro Instanz getestet, wenn ich nur Variablendienste verwende hat da nie etwas gehakt.


----------



## 2safe4you (6 März 2013)

Hallo Zuammen, hallo Thomas,

ein tolles Tool hast Du hier gebaut. Großartig.
Ich habe allerdings unter Windows 7 64bit Probleme.
Wenn ich in Deinem Tool oben im Menü auf Tools klicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.
Bzw. ich kann den Dienst nicht um bzw. abschalten.


> Unbehandelte Ausnahme in der Anwendung. Klicken Sie auf "Weiter" um den Fehler zu ignorieren und die Anwendung fortzusetzen. Wenn Sie auf "Beenden" klicken, wird die Anwendung sofort beendet.
> Der Dienst s7oiehsx wurde auf dem Computer .gefunden.


 Unter Details steht dann noch mehr.
So steht es da.
Als Version läuft von Dir V0.9.0

Unter Windows XP SP3 läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Als PLCSIM läuft die V5.4.

Eine Idee?
2safe4you


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 März 2013)

Ja, stand hier 2-3 Seiten vorher schonmal, liegt an 64 Bit Windows.
Ich habe das für 64 Bit noch nicht getestet und weiß nicht ob es funktioniert.
Zumindest der Dienst der Port 102 belegt heißt unter Win64 s7oiehsx64. Du kannst man probieren ob es funktioniert wenn du den Dienst vorher manuell beendest, und wenn nettoplcsim fragt ob es diesen Dienst beenden oder starten soll, dann auf "Nein" klicken.


----------



## 2safe4you (6 März 2013)

Ja, den Dienst hatte ich schon deaktiviert.
Komisch ist auch das sich auch die Kopplungstools connecten.
Bzw. keinen Fehler bringen.

Wie kann ich denn mit einem kleinen Test der Schnittstelle Daten aus der PLCSIM entlocken, um zu sehen ob diese funktioniert?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 März 2013)

2safe4you schrieb:


> Ja, den Dienst hatte ich schon deaktiviert.
> Komisch ist auch das sich auch die Kopplungstools connecten.
> Bzw. keinen Fehler bringen.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn mit einem kleinen Test der Schnittstelle Daten aus der PLCSIM entlocken, um zu sehen ob diese funktioniert?



Ich werds morgen mal auf meinem Win7 64Bit testen und schaun ob Ich dir helfen kann!


----------



## mordecai (15 März 2013)

> _Unbehandelte Ausnahme in der Anwendung. Klicken Sie auf "Weiter" um den Fehler zu ignorieren und die Anwendung fortzusetzen. Wenn Sie auf "Beenden" klicken, wird die Anwendung sofort beendet._
> _
> Der Dienst s7oiehsx wurde *nicht *auf dem Computer .gefunden.
> 
> _



kann man den Port sonst noch irgendwie freischalten ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2013)

mordecai schrieb:


> kann man den Port sonst noch irgendwie freischalten ?



Dazu musst du erstmal wissen wer den Port belegt. Wenn Step 7 installiert ist, ist es eben zu 99,99% der Dienst s7oiehsx. Unter 64 Bit Installationen heißt der wohl s7oiehsx64. Manuell stoppen kann man den über die Diensteverwaltung, oder über die Eingabeaufforderung mit "net stop s7oiehsx64".

Du kannst auch über eine Eingabeaufforderung erstmal gucken wer den Port in Beschlag hat.
Dazu suchst du mit
C:\>netstat -ano | find "102"
die Nummer in der 5.Spalte in der Zeile in der in der zweiten Spalte eine IP:102 steht. Die Nummer dort ist die Prozess-ID des Prozesses welcher den Port belegt.

Bei mit sieht das so aus:

```
C:\>netstat -ano | find "102"
  TCP    0.0.0.0:[I]102[/I]            0.0.0.0:0              ABHÖREN         [I]2612[/I]
  TCP    0.0.0.0:10243          0.0.0.0:0              ABHÖREN         4
  TCP    [::]:10243             [::]:0                 ABHÖREN         4
```

Um zu der ID den Namen rauszufinden, gibst du ebenfalls auf der Eingabeaufforderung:
C:\>tasklist | find "nummer-aus-erster-Abfrage"
ein.
Für "nummer-aus-erster-Abfrage" trägst du die Prozess-ID aus der ersten Abfrage in Anführungszeichen ein.

Bei mir sieht das dann so aus:

```
C:\Users\Thomas>tasklist | find "2612"
s7oiehsx.exe                  2612 Services                   0        13.664 K
```


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 März 2013)

Thomas, Ich hab mal ne Prüfung für 32/64Bit Windows eingebaut. Vielleicht kannst du das ja übernehmen...


----------



## nullok (17 März 2013)

*NetToPLCSim unter Java ansprechen.*

Hallo Zuammen, hallo Thomas,
ein tolles Tool hast Du hier gebaut. Großartig und danke für deinen wertvollen Unterstützung 
 Ich habe eine oder mehrere Fragen zum NetToPLCSim Tool. 
 Ich habe in den letzten Woche eine modulare graphisch Oberfläche unter Java entwickelt.
 Diese kommuniziert übers Ethernet mit einer IT-CP 314.

Nun wollte ich, dass diese graphische Oberfläche, mit einer virtuellen IT-CP kommuniziert.
Mir würde es langen wenn ich lediglich auf die Eingänge / Ausgänge zugreifen kann. 

Wie muss mein Java Programm Daten senden z.B. Port, Methode, damit ich über die NettoplcSim auf dem vom PlcSim Simulierte IT-CP komme oder auf die Ein- Ausgänge komme ? ? ?

 Danke für eure Mühen und Antworten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Thomas, Ich hab mal ne Prüfung für 32/64Bit Windows eingebaut. Vielleicht kannst du das ja übernehmen...


Hallo Jochen,
funktioniert die Version denn unter 64 Bit Windows? Konnte das selber noch nie testen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2013)

nullok schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Woche eine modulare graphisch Oberfläche unter Java entwickelt.
> Diese kommuniziert übers Ethernet mit einer IT-CP 314.
> 
> Nun wollte ich, dass diese graphische Oberfläche, mit einer virtuellen IT-CP kommuniziert.
> ...



Kommt drauf über welches Protokoll du mit dem CP kommunizierst. Wenn das S7-Kommunikation ist (über TCP Port 102), dann kann deine Java Anwendung auch mit nettoplcsim kommunizieren. Wenn du irgendwelche projektierten Verbindungen (AG-Send/Receive) verwendest, dann ist das mit nettoplcsim nicht möglich.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> funktioniert die Version denn unter 64 Bit Windows? Konnte das selber noch nie testen.



Starten tut Sie, und mit meinen Änderungen wird auch der dienst gestoppt. Ob die Plcsim Kommunikation klappt hab Ich noch nicht probiert...

Du musst es auf jeden Fall als X86 compilieren, da Step7 immer noch eine 32 Bit App ist und somit auch die s7onlinx.dll. Aber das machst du ja, also denk Ich mal es sollt laufen...


----------



## mordecai (18 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> funktioniert die Version denn unter 64 Bit Windows? Konnte das selber noch nie testen.



bei mir funktioniert es 1a


----------



## nullok (18 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf über welches Protokoll du mit dem CP kommunizierst. Wenn das S7-Kommunikation ist (über TCP Port 102), dann kann deine Java Anwendung auch mit nettoplcsim kommunizieren. Wenn du irgendwelche projektierten Verbindungen (AG-Send/Receive) verwendest, dann ist das mit nettoplcsim nicht möglich.



Vielen Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort.
Genau das war bisher auch mein gedankliches Problem. 
Ich kommuniziere mit der IT-CP über TCP/IP. Da ich den IT-CP nur als Webserver betrachtet hab. 
Das bedeutet das der Ansatz so nicht funktionieren kann.
Ich muss zuerst die Java GUI mittels LibNoDave aus S7Komm umbauen. 
Das wird ne Weile dauern. THX für dein Tool und deine Hilfe
Lg


----------



## youfyouk (4 Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

komme gleich zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe mit VB2010 ein Programm mit der ich mithilfe von libnodave die SPS auslese bzw. beschreibe.
Nun über das lange WE wollte ich zu Hause weiterarbeiten. Da ich keine Hard SPS zu Hause habe wollte ich mit dem PLCSIM arbeiten
und bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.

Habe mir gestern Nettoplcsim 0.9.1 runtergeladen.
Die Anleitung habe ich gelesen und Schritt für Schritt nach gemacht.
Step7 V5.4+SP5
S7-PLCSIM V5.4+SP2

Nettoplcsim läuft wie es aussieht. LAST STATE: RUNNING (s.Anhang)

Die SPS hat die IP: 192.168.1.100
Mein Lappi hat die IP: 192.168.1.53

Wenn ich nun in Simatic Manager eine Variablen Tabelle beobachten will bekomme die Fehlermeldung (s.Anhang)
Ohne Nettoplcsim kann ich selbstverständlich die Var. beobachten. Was mache ich falsch?
Ich arbeite nur auf ein Rechner, , falls es wichtig ist.
Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

MfG
youfyouk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo youfyouk,
erstmal zum Verständnis: Mit Nettoplcsim funktionieren nur Variablenzugriffe übers Netzwerk. Du kannst also nicht von einem anderen PC aus mit dem Simatic Manager über nettoplcsim auf Plcsim eines anderen PCs zugreifen.

Darum kann man das Programm laden, oder eine Variablentabelle öffnen, immer nur auf dem gleichen Rechner machen auf dem auch Plcsim läuft. D.h. du programmierst so als ob Nettoplcsim gar nicht da wäre, da es die Möglichkeiten dafür nicht erweitert.

Ich konnte bisher noch nicht feststellen dass ein laufendes Nettoplcsim den Simatic Manager beeinträchtigt.

So ist meine Vorgehensweise:
- im Simatic Manager die Station die simuliert werden soll markieren
- Plcsim starten
- SPS-Programm inklusive Hardwarekonfiguration in Plcsim laden
- Nettoplcsim starten, ggf. Dienst beenden lassen
- Station hinzufügen und Netzwerkverbindungen einstellen, am besten über die Auswahlfelder (...). Wenn deine Plcsim CPU dort nicht erscheint dann funktioniert es auch nicht.
- Nettoplcsim Server mit "Start all" aktivieren


Was mich bei deinem Screenshot von Plcsim wundert, ist dass das Feld zum Einstellen der Schnittstelle fehlt (siehe mein Screenshot).
Ich weiß momentan nicht ob das mit der Version von Plcsim noch funktioniert. In meinem Screenshot ist es Version 5.4+SP5+Upd2. Vielleicht schaust du mal ob du deine Version hochrüsten kannst.

Ansonsten müsstest du mit deiner Plcsim Version die letzte 0.7.2 Version von nettoplcsim verwenden. Die läuft auf jeden Fall mit jeder Plcsim 5.4. Für deine libnodave Tests sollte das reichen, solange du nur Variablenwerte lesen/schreiben möchtest.


----------



## youfyouk (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Lade gerade von S****** die SP5+Upd.1 für PLCSIM herunter.

Aus den Beträgen die ich seit gestern gelesen habe, meine ich verstanden zu haben, dass es auch auf einem und dem selben PC funzen würde?
Nochmal um missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen.
-Ein Laptop mit sämtlicher Software wie (SIMATIC-Manager/Step7/PLSCSIM, VB Studio 2010 <- Die Software für SPS "Bedienung", Nettoplcsim)
deine Vorgehensweise habe ich genau so angewendet.
- im Simatic Manager die Station die simuliert werden soll markieren
- Plcsim starten
- SPS-Programm inklusive Hardwarekonfiguration in Plcsim laden
- Nettoplcsim starten, ggf. Dienst beenden lassen
- Station hinzufügen und Netzwerkverbindungen einstellen, am besten über die Auswahlfelder (...).
- Nettoplcsim Server mit "Start all" aktivieren

Soweit alles gut. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nur noch das mein VB Prog mit der virtuellen SPS kommuniziert.

MfG
youfyouk


----------



## youfyouk (4 Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

danke für den Tipp mit dem PLCSIM update. Es haut hin. Noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Ich hatte noch ein kleines Manko drin gehabt (Verständnisfehler),
im VB Programm muss ich natürlich die IP des "Servers" also die IP der Netzwerkkarte angeben und nicht die von der SPS mehr. 
Bei einer physikalischen Verbindung mit der SPS ist es ja die IP der SPS....

Hier nochmal ein Screenshot von dem ganzen...vielleicht macht es das Verständis noch leichter.

Danke nochmals

Mfg
youfyouk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eben die Version 0.9.2 veröffentlicht.

Folgende Änderungen gab es:
– Fehlerbehebung: Gelegentliches hängenbleiben der S7online-Schnittstelle bei Daten mit bestimmten PDU-Größen behoben
– Abfrage des auf dem System vorhandenen IEPG-Helper Dienstnamens,  damit dieser auch unter Windows 32 oder 64 Bit gestartet und gestoppt werden kann
– Kommandozeilenparameter hinzugefügt, Drag&Drop einer Konfigurationsdatei auf die NetToPLCsim.exe möglich

Programmierfunktionen über nettoplcsim laufen leider immer noch nicht, genauso wenig wie zyklische Variablendienste.

Download wie gehabt unter:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/

Momentan muss man bei Sourceforge aufpassen. Die versuchen einem seit kurzem gelegentlich die Pest des 21. Jahrhunderts, nämlich die Ask-Toolbar, unterzujubeln. Aber das ist ja von diversen anderen Programmen bekannt.
Da nettoplcsim keine Installationsroutine hat, dürfte da nichts passieren. Evtl. zieh ich bei Gelegenheit mit dem Projekt woanders hin um, sowas will ich nicht unterstützen.


Ich habe schon eine Frage bekommen was denn mit der Unterstützung von TIA-PLCSIM sei. 
Status: Funktioniert momentan nicht. Es gibt keine Programmierschnittstelle mehr, und S7online wird von TIA-PLCSIM in irgendeiner Weise gesperrt. Vielleicht ja mit Absicht, damit man sich da nicht mehr so einfach ankoppeln kann.


----------



## Iceman_88 (11 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich muss sagen das Tool ist schon super.
Leider Funktioniert es nur nicht wenn man eine Verbindung zwischen einem PC (mit PLCSIM) und einem SIMATIC Panel PC (mit wincc flexible) herstellen möchte oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? 

MfG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
mit WinCC flexible funktioniert die aktuelle Version 0.9.x nicht zusammen. Hat den Hintergrund dass WinCC flexible wie auch WinCC zyklische Lesedienste verwenden. Bei WinCC kann man das im Treiber abstellen, bei WinCC flexible jedoch nicht. Ich teste meine WinCCflex Projekte eigentlich immer ohne nettoplcsim im Simulator, darum hat mich das noch nie weiter gestört.

Du könntest aber die alte nettoplcsim Version 0.7.2 verwenden. Diese teilt dem Kommunikationspartner mit dass es keine zyklischen Lesedienste kann, und WinCC flexible zumindest schaltet dann automatisch auf normale Kommunikation um. Es gibt auch Siemens Baugruppen die das ebenfalls nicht können, die Sinaut Ethernet TIMs beispielsweise.


----------



## Iceman_88 (11 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Ich habe diverse Versionen getestet, darunter auch die 0.7.2 und es fand keine Kommunikation statt.
Im Detail heißt, ich habe meine Visu aus der VM auf meinem PC durch eine Netzwerkbrücke (IP: x.y.z. 150) auf den IPC (IP: x.y.z.151) übertragen und gestartet. 
In der Visu ist die S7 CPU (IP: x.y.z.150) projektiert. 
Step7 und PLCSIM laufen ebenfalls in der VM. 
Mit der Version 0.7.2 wurde auch sofort bei PLCSIM "connected" angezeigt ... aber der Client hat sich halt nicht blicken lassen 
Ich habe es auch in diversen Startreihenfolgen und mit und ohne Port (102) versucht, erfolglos.

Die Simulation in der VM mit PLCSIM und runtime hat wunderbar funktioniert ... aber da ich den IPC gerade da hatte dachte ich mir vielleicht funktioniert´s auch so ... mit zwei Displays macht sich das simulieren auch angenehmer 

MfG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2013)

Also zumindest sollte man bei der 0.7.2 einmal einen Verbindungsaufbau sehen können. Darum ist denk ich mal bei dir was an der Netzwerkkonfiguration nicht richtig.
Du musst nur daran denken, dass mit nettoplcsim die Plcsim-SPS über die IP-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte des PCs auf dem das Ganze läuft erreichbar ist.

Angenommen du hast in Step 7 projektiert: 
- SPS hat x.y.z.10
- WinCCflex IPC hat x.y.z.20 und will auf die SPS mit x.y.z.10 zugreifen

dann musst du zum Testen mit nettoplcsim entweder:
- die IP-Adresse des PCs auf dem nettoplcsim läuft auf x.y.z.10 umstellen
oder
- im WinCCflex Projekt die IP der SPS auf die IP des PCs mit nettoplcsim umstellen


----------



## Iceman_88 (14 Oktober 2013)

Morgen, das habe ich alles gemacht, nur irgendwie hat es leider nicht funktioniert.
Vielleicht liegt es an der VM ...
Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Bemühungen 

MfG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Oktober 2013)

Hast du vielleicht eine aktive Firewall auf dem PC mit Step 7? Dann musst du bei dieser den Port 102 für eingehende Verbindungen freigeben.


----------



## Iceman_88 (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich hab die Firewall deaktiviert genauso wie den Virenscanner ... hat leider nichts gebracht ... ist aber auch nicht so schlimm ... war ja nur ein Versuch 

MfG


----------



## sss (5 Dezember 2013)

Hello Thomas
       I am a Chinese college students, because there is no hardware so plc to establish TCP / IP via plcsim to complete a task. Complete the link opc server in the case of simulation. Do not know can not do, please understand English is not good.
       My hardware is only two computers, an # installation step7 5.5/s7plcsimV5.4/nettoplcsim established good links, software nettoplcsim links plcsim success on the link,
       2 # install simatic net, and then want to create a link opc servers, the previously established opc server is # 1 in the network TCP after plcsim but there can not be simulated, online access, know your nettoplcsim,   thanks for nettoplsim, how should I do it now at a loss, hoping to get some help.
Thank you.


----------



## sss (5 Dezember 2013)

Hello Thomas
I am a Chinese college students, because there is no hardware so plc to establish TCP / IP via plcsim to complete a task. Complete the link opc server in the case of simulation. Do not know can not do, please understand English is not good.
My hardware is only two computers, an # installation step7 5.5/s7plcsimV5.4/nettoplcsim established good links, software nettoplcsim links plcsim success on the link,
2 # install simatic net, and then want to create a link opc servers, the previously established opc server is # 1 in the network TCP after plcsim but there can not be simulated, online access, know your nettoplcsim, thanks for nettoplsim, how should I do it now at a loss, hoping to get some help.
Thank you.


----------



## sss (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Thomas
Ich bin ein chinesischer Studenten, weil es keine Hardware, so plc auf TCP / IP über plcsim zu etablieren, um eine Aufgabe vervollständigen. Den Link OPC-Server im Fall der Simulation. Sie wissen nicht, kann das nicht tun, verstehen Sie bitte Englisch ist nicht gut .
Meine Hardware ist nur zwei Computer, eine Installation # step7 5.5/s7plcsimV5.4/nettoplcsim gegründet gute Links, Software nettoplcsim Links PLCSIM Erfolg auf den Link,
2 # SIMATIC NET installieren, und dann wollen ein Link OPC-Server erstellen, ist der vorher festgelegten OPC-Server # 1 in das Netzwerk TCP nach plcsim aber es kann nicht simuliert werden, Online-Zugang, Ihre nettoplcsim, danke für nettoplsim, wie sollte Ich mache es jetzt mit einem Verlust, in der Hoffnung, etwas Hilfe zu bekommen.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Dezember 2013)

sss schrieb:


> Hello Thomas
> I am a Chinese college students, because there is no hardware so plc to establish TCP / IP via plcsim to complete a task. Complete the link opc server in the case of simulation. Do not know can not do, please understand English is not good.
> My hardware is only two computers, an # installation step7 5.5/s7plcsimV5.4/nettoplcsim established good links, software nettoplcsim links plcsim success on the link,
> 2 # install simatic net, and then want to create a link opc servers, the previously established opc server is # 1 in the network TCP after plcsim but there can not be simulated.



Hi,
to help you, I need some information of your network setup:

- IP-Address of PC #1
- IP-Address of PC #2
- Manufacturer and connection details of the OPC server you are using, especially IP-Address, rack and slot


----------



## sss (6 Dezember 2013)

hallo Thomas
Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort, ich danke Ihnen sehr.
Vor allem, weil ich nicht die Hardware haben, zu teuer, nicht zu kaufen die Schule lassen Sie uns das Experiment simuliert Ha Ha ha meine eigene IP-Adresse
- IP-Adresse des PC # 1 192.168.0.1
- IP-Adresse des PC # 2 192.168.0.2
Hardware-Anforderungen sind plc CPU416-2DP Siemens Industrial Ethernet-Kommunikation CP443-1
Voraussetzung ist, um die Kommunikation durch die Einrichtung OPC-Server aufzubauen, dann VC + + und MFC Schreib opc clinet lesen Sie die DB-Daten, tritt ein Fehler bei der Ausführung, Sprachalarm , externe Lautsprecher.
Da gibt es keine Hardware plc, ich möchte einen Link OPC-Server durch Simulation zu erstellen, kann die Simulation nicht wissen oder verstehen, genug, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke für die Zeit, mir zu antworten. Aufrichtigsten Wünsche für Sie.
                                                                   zhouchang


----------



## sss (6 Dezember 2013)

hallo Thomas
Das erste Bild ist von Industrie-Flussdiagramm, und das zweite ist mein Experiment zeigt Einsetzen OPC-Server nach einer erfolgreichen Verbindung des Bildes, sondern nur auf die nächste OPC-Server verbunden und können nicht simuliert so sehr verwirrt, weiß nicht, meine Beschreibung werden Nein, ich hoffe, etwas Hilfe zu bekommen, was ich nicht die Hardware, um die Probleme zu lösen, Analog haben, danke.
                                                                                                                zhouchang


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2013)

Du startest Plcsim und lädst dein Programm mit der HW-Konfig in die Plcsim-CPU. Die Schnittstelle in Plcsim stellst du auf "TCP/IP".
Dann startest du Plcsim, stellst bei "Network IP Address" die IP-Adresse deines PCs ein (192.168.0.1), bei "Plcsim IP Address" gehst du über den Button "..." und wählst die Plcsim-Adresse aus die dort angezeigt wird. Dieses sollte die Adresse deines Ethernet-CP sein.

Bei deinem OPC-Server stellst du als IP-Adresse für die S7 die IP von PC1 ein, also 192.168.0.1.
Für die Rack/Slot Angabe musst du nachsehen auf welcher Slot-Nummer deine CPU in der HW-Konfig gesteckt ist. Bei einer S7-300 ist das immer Rack=0 und Slot=2, bei einer S7-400 kann die CPU auch auf andere Rack/Slot-Kombinationen gesteckt werden. Das musst du nachsehen, und diese Werte bei deinem OPC-Server enistellen.

Was für einen OPC-Server hast du im Einsatz, den Simatic.Net OPC-Server?


----------



## sss (6 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ist es, simatic.net OPC-Server zu verwenden, in der Tat, ich denke, die Idee ist, eine einfache Kommunikation Basisstation, die eine CPU416 -2DP und einem industriellen Ethernet- Kommunikationsmodul CP443-1 etabliert komplette opc analoge Kommunikations hat zu bauen, mit SIMATIC . net . Seit plcsim nicht kompatibel OPC -Server-Module , hat China Forum jemand plc durch nettoplcsim Erfolg, aber nicht geben, mir Fragen zu beantworten,
Sein Beitrag schrieb : Heute, endlich zu einem anderen Computer auf die verschiedenen Software brauche ich installiert bewegt , sind die experimentellen Ergebnisse perfekte Kommunikation , um über die Ergebnisse zu berichten :
 1 , SimaticNet kann nicht in dem gleichen Rechner installiert NetTOPLCSIM , kann eine virtuelle Maschine, die Maschine in einer Einheit
 2, OPC ist IEgerenral , konfiguriert die IP-Adresse der Parteien an die Station nach dem Download kann die IP-Adresse bis guten Seiten gesetzt werden , sehr einfach, hat keine Schwierigkeiten zu finden.
OPC ist IEgerenral , dies habe ich nicht bekommen , zu wissen , IEgerenal nicht auf PC -Station und plcsim nicht Konflikt mit STEP7 es installiert ? Ich hoffe, Ihre Antwort zu bekommen , wirklich dankbar , China niemand versucht, ich gab ihm antwortet er mir nicht antworten , ich danke Ihnen für solch eine schnelle Antwort .
zhouchang


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Dezember 2013)

Da die Frage der Einrichtung einer Testverbindung zwischen dem Simatic.Net OPC-Server und Plcsim mit Nettoplcsim schonmal aufkam, habe ich eine bebilderte Kurzanleitung erstellt.
Ich hoffe durch die Grafiken wird das Prinzip klar.

Der Simatic.Net OPC Server mag es nicht, wenn seine Ziel-SPS die gleiche IP-Adresse hat wie der Rechner auf dem er selber läuft. Das heißt, um den Simatic.Net OPC-Server zu testen sind immer zwei Rechner notwendig (mit echter Hardware oder in einer virtuellen Maschine).
Das ist aber nur ein Problem beim Simatic.Net OPC Server, andere Hersteller haben damit kein Problem.


----------



## sss (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Zunächst einmal möchte Ihnen danken, danke für die Beschreibung von Abbildungen, werde ich nun versuchen, den Betrieb, die nach dem Erfolg, ich kann es mit dem nächsten Schritt der Simulation unter der Prämisse der keine Hardware betrieben verknüpfen. Wenn Sie irgendwelche Fragen haben, ich hoffe immer noch auf Ihre Hilfe, die aufrichtigsten Wünsche zu bekommen.
zhouchang


----------



## sss (7 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ich kann dumm sein, vielleicht auch nur zu berühren bald plc, scheiterte ich wieder wow. Mein Gott, vor den fünf Schritte habe ich die pdf richtig installiert abgeschlossen, in der sechsten Schritt, wenn ich S7-verbindung1 nicht finden, habe ich eine ältere Version von nettoplcsim Test und fand ein Client nicht angeschlossen ist, wie gezeigt, gibt es nicht viele Operationen, die ich nicht füllen Sie es aus? ? ? Ich war auch verwirrt Simatic PC-Station-2 müssen nur die IP auf dieser Maschine zu ändern, ist 192.168.1.30, wie dargestellt. Ich denke, dass mein Mandant nicht angeschlossen ist, so gibt es keine S7-OPC-Scout in verbindung1 in. Ich denke, dass ich immer noch plc zu vertraut, sollte es schwieriger sein, zu lernen, fragen # 2pc Betrieb, könnte ich Idiot zu fragen, Oh, es ist okay, ich lerne immer noch. Ich hoffe, Antworten zu bekommen.
Danke

zhouchang


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Dezember 2013)

Hi,
damit die Verbindung auf der PC-Station verfügbar ist, muss die Konfiguration aus dem Step7 Manager in die PC-Station übertragen werden.

Schau dir mal dieses Dokument zur Einrichtung einer PC-Station von Siemens an, das ist auch in diversen anderen Sprachen (auch chinesisch) verfügbar:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/27134243


----------



## sss (8 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
Ich endlich gelungen, ich haben nun die Simulation der Kommunikation, sondern auch in der Lage, den Datenbaustein DB sehen, Oh, endlich gelungen, danke nettoplcsim, gute Freunde, und ich kann das nächste zu machen, die ich in der Tat ist die Hauptaufgabe nach der Arbeit, aber ich bin mehr verwirrt, wollen einfach nur Schritt für Schritt gehen, ist es nicht wie zu brechen.
Schöne Segen für Sie, danke.
Zhou Chang


----------



## justbql (28 Januar 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
funktioniert dein wireshark paketfilter auch mit nettoplcsim? Ich habe T.125 deaktiviert, kann aber trotzdem keinen Traffic zwischen den beiden simulierten CPU sehen. Mit dem Snap7 Beispielprogramm lese ich die DBs parallel aus. Das funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Januar 2014)

Wenn beide Programme auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen, kannst du mit Wireshark nichts mitschneiden. Zumindest nicht so ohne weiteres.

Die 0.9er Nettoplcsim Version hat einen rudimentären Protokollmonitor integriert, vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon. Dazu musst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Verbindungskonfiguration die du abhören willst klicken, und dann "start monitoring" auswählen. Der Nettoplcsim Monitor zeigt nur die Variablendienste, willst du die kompletten Details musst du doch zu Wireshark mit s7comm plugin greifen.


----------



## brudal1 (16 Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
wir haben leider ein kleines Problem mit nettoplcsim.
Folgender Aufbau:
PC Win7pro 64bit mit Step7 und S7-PLCSIM V5,4 + SP5 + Upd2
Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows 7 64bit und WinCC 7.0 SP3 U2

Wir starten den Simulator und konfigurieren und starten Nettoplcsim.
Die  Verbindung aktualisiert aber nur einmal den Status der Vaiablen  Verbindung in der WinCC Channel Diagnose bleibt aber noch verbunden.
Wenn ich den NettoPlcSim stoppe und wieder starte wird wieder einmal der Status aktualisiert.

Wir haben es auch bereits auch ohne Virtuelle Maschinen getestet mit gleichen Ergebniss.
Mein Kollege nutz eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows Server 2008 und hat keine Probleme.

Was kann das sein??

Danke schon mal im voraus.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist mir bekannt. Du kannst mal probieren, für den Test mit Nettoplcsim in den WinCC Systemparametern des S7-Channels den Haken bei "Zyklusbildung durch AS" zu entfernen. Am Besten die anderen Haken auch noch rausnehmen und testen ob es eine Besserung bringt.

Evtl. hat der Kollege auf dem Rechner auf dem es funktioniert diese Einstellungen gemacht. Ich weiß aber dass es mit WinCC wie auch WinCCflexible öfters mal hakt, weil diese nicht nur die einfachen Variablendienste verwenden, sondern irgendwelche Zusatzfunktionen, die sich auch noch je nach Version ändern.


----------



## brudal1 (16 Mai 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mir bekannt. Du kannst mal probieren, für den Test mit Nettoplcsim in den WinCC Systemparametern des S7-Channels den Haken bei "Zyklusbildung durch AS" zu entfernen. Am Besten die anderen Haken auch noch rausnehmen und testen ob es eine Besserung bringt.
> 
> Evtl. hat der Kollege auf dem Rechner auf dem es funktioniert diese Einstellungen gemacht. Ich weiß aber dass es mit WinCC wie auch WinCCflexible öfters mal hakt, weil diese nicht nur die einfachen Variablendienste verwenden, sondern irgendwelche Zusatzfunktionen, die sich auch noch je nach Version ändern.




Super danke funktioniert (Kollege nutzt Windows 2008 Server hier funktioniert es mit  Zyklusbildung durch AS)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2014)

brudal1 schrieb:


> Super danke funktioniert (Kollege nutzt Windows 2008 Server hier funktioniert es mit  Zyklusbildung durch AS)


Wundert mich eigentlich dass es bei ihm so funktioniert.
Was hat er denn auf dem Rechner mit Windows 2008 Server laufen? Nettoplcsim oder WinCC, oder beides zusammen?


----------



## brudal1 (19 Mai 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wundert mich eigentlich dass es bei ihm so funktioniert.
> Was hat er denn auf dem Rechner mit Windows 2008 Server laufen? Nettoplcsim oder WinCC, oder beides zusammen?



Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows 2008 Server und WinCC.
Die Host Maschine ist mit Windows 7 pro und Nettoplcsim.


----------



## magus111 (22 Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Das Programm hat die Funktionen die ich zum testen mit einen realen HMI brache. ich habe aber ein Problem, leider bekomme ich keine Kommunikation. 
Testaufbau 
VM Ware mit WIN 7 und einer USB Netzwerkarte die zugewiesen wurde.
HMI Panel ist mit Netzwerkkabel verbunden Adresse 192.168.0.20
Rechner hat die Adresse 192.168.0.10
SPS hat die Adresse aus der HW 192.168.0.3

Eingestellt bekomme ich das alles soweit blos habe ich keine Verbindung...
Ping auf das HMI ist ok.
Ping auf den Rechner auch
Auf die SPS komme ich nicht durch was wahrscheinlich auch normal ist 
Weiterhin sehe ich unter erreichbare Teilnehmer nur die SPS....
der Nettoplcsim ist auch nicht wirklich was drin blos die erste Meldung  (14:16:44.972 Started monitoring server 'hh' on interface 192.168.0.10.)
Der IEPG Helper ist off 
unter netstat -a wird der Port 102 nicht gelistet.

wenn ich den Der IEPG Helper einschalte 
 dann ist der Port 102 unter netstat -a gelistet.

Wo kann der Fehler sein?

Magus111


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2014)

Dein Panel versucht wahrscheinlich die SPS unter der IP 192.168.0.3 zu erreichen. Da Nettoplcsim aber auf dem Rechner mit 192.168.0.10 läuft, ist es auch nur unter dieser IP zu erreichen. Du kannst entweder die IP-Adresse des Nettoplcsim-Rechners auf 192.168.0.3 umstellen, oder du fügst der Netzwerkkarte eine zweite IP-Adresse mit 192.168.0.10 hinzu.

Was hast du denn für ein HMI-Panel? Falls eines mit WinCC-flexible / TIA, dann könnte es sein dass es nicht einwandfrei mit Nettoplcsim funktioniert. Du könntest dann die alte 0.7.2 Version von Nettoplcsim verwenden, die sollte auch damit funktionieren.


----------



## magus111 (22 Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas 

Jetzt geht das generell aber leider ist steigt uns nach einer Zeit das Programm aus. 
Gibt es bei den Variablen noch Einschränkungen ? wir haben ca. 900  Stück mit unterschiedlicher Länge. 
Beim Ausfall des Programms bekommen wir folgendes gemeldet:


Was kann man da machen ?

Und Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Magus111


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2014)

Das sieht nach WinCCflexible aus. Problem ist wie oben beschrieben. 
Hintergrund: WinCCflexible fragt manche Daten wie Triggervariablen für Meldungen durch sog. zyklische Lesedienste ab, die Nettoplcsim (noch) nicht beherrscht. 
Wenn möglich probier mal die 0.7.2 von Nettoplcsim, denn da "sage" ich dem Panel dass ich keine zyklischen Dienste kann, und normalerweise schaltet das Gerät dann auf den anderen Modus um weil es auch SPS/CPs gibt die das nicht beherrschen. 

Ich weiß aber nicht ob die 0.7.2 noch unter 64-Bit Windows läuft falls du sowas hast, probiers einfach aus.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Mai 2014)

Ich habe Nettoplcsim Version 0.9.3 veröffentlicht.

Änderungen:
- Zyklische Lesedienste werden über eine entsprechende SZL-Antwort abgewiesen. Clients wie WinCC oder WinCCflexible sollten auf normalen Betrieb zurückschalten und stabiler mit Nettoplcsim funktionieren
- Bei hinzufügen einer neuen Station wird ein automatischer Name vergeben

Download unter:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/

Das eigentliche Problem mit der S7online Schnittstelle habe ich damit leider nicht behoben. Das heißt PG-Funktionen funktionieren mit Nettoplcsim immer noch nicht.

Wie ich aber gerade gesehen habe, existiert in WinCCflexible genau wie WinCC eine Option um die zyklischen Dienste zu deaktivieren. Falls es doch noch Probleme geben sollte, kann man zum Test mit Nettoplcsim den Haken in den Verbindungseinstellungen entfernen. Eigentlich sind aber mit der neuen Version von Nettoplcsim keine Änderungen an den Einstellungen mehr notwendig.
Ich habe leider kein reales WinCCflexible Panel zur Hand, wäre schön wenn das jemand testen könnte und mir eine Rückmeldung gibt ob es immer noch Probleme gibt.


----------



## newirobi (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

dein Tool scheint perfekt auf mein Problem zu passen aber ich schaffe es nicht ganz alles zum Laufen zu bekommen.
Ich möchte einen komplett virtuellen Testaufbau machen. Dazu gehört eine ES, ein WinnCC Server und ein Client (auch mit WinCC-Runtime).
Die PCs laufen alle auf einem ESXi als VM und werden über vSphere gehandelt.
Über vSphere habe ich auch ein Netz konfiguriert, worüber die Rechner miteinander kommunizieren können.
Im letzten Schritt würde ich nun auch die AS gern virtuell über PLCSIM betreiben.
Ich habe PLCSIM (IP: 192.168.0.150) auf dem Client (IP Anlagenbus: 192.168.0.179) installiert und möchte es von der ES (IP Anlagenbus: 192.168.0.199) aus laden.
Die Schnittstellen sind überall auf TCP/IP eingestellt. Bei dem Versuch PLCSIM zu laden, schien es auch erst zu klappen. Zumindest wurde die CPU schon mal auf STOP gestellt,
doch dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass die Systemdaten nicht geladen werden können.

Hast du vielleicht spontan eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
Bzw hat es überhaupt schon jemand mal versucht, einen kompletten Aufbau virtuell zu gestalten?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juni 2014)

Hi,
Nettoplcsim stellt hauptsächlich Variablendienste über TCP/IP zur Verfügung, d.h. die Dienste die eine Visualisierung normalerweise von einer S7 verwendet.

Du kannst also nicht von einem anderen Step7-PC aus übers Netzwerk via Nettoplcsim dein Programm in Plcsim laden. Das musst du von dem Rechner machen auf dem auch Plcsim läuft (Step 7 ist dort ja ebenfalls vorhanden).

Im Zusammenhang mit WinCC ist anzumerken, dass bausteinbezogene Meldungen (ALARM, ALARM_8, ALARM_8P, usw.) nicht mit Nettoplcsim funktionieren.

Falls das bei dir ein PCS7-Projekt ist sei dir gesagt: es funktioniert nicht. Ich habe es mit Nettoplcsim und auch mit anderen AG-Simulationen (Deltalogic) versucht ohne echte SPS-Hardware ans Laufen zu bekommen, aber es ist aufgrund der diversen Spezialfunktionen nicht hinzubekommen (auch weil PCS7 gerne ISO anstatt TCP/IP verwendet).


----------



## JFKjo (27 Juni 2014)

Hallo Thomas, 
nach einigen Monaten melde auch ich mich mal wieder mit einer kleinen Frage.
Es laufen gerade Versuche mit einer iFix erstellten Visu, die über eine VirtuellerServer mit INAT mit den SPS kommunziert.
Hierbei ist jedoch das Problem, da kein Datenaustausch stattfindet.
Nach NetToPlcSim ist die Verbindung okay und auch die SPSen lassen sich vom PC mit der Visu anpingen.
Alles unter Win7 64bit.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Juni 2014)

Was für einen S7-Anbindungstreiber benutzt du denn? iFix bring von Haus aus ja keinen für die S7 mit.

Der Verbindungsstatus in Nettoplcsim zeigt nur den Verbindungsstatus zu Plcsim an, und ob der Server überhaupt gestartet werden konnte. Wenn du den Monitor auf einer Verbindung startest (mit Rechtsklick auf eine Verbindung), kannst du sehen wenn ein Datenaustausch zustande kommt. Es werden dort aber nicht alle Telegramme angezeigt.

Wenn ping funktioniert, kannst du auch mal probieren ob du auf Port 102 eine TCP-Verbindung zu Nettoplcsim hergestellt bekommst. Am einfachsten geht das von der Eingabeaufforderung mit
C:\>telnet 1.2.3.4 102

1.2.3.4 ist die IP-Adresse unter der Nettoplcsim erreichbar sein sollte. Ist dort jemand erreichbar, dann wird das Fenster der Eingabeaufforderung schwarz. So kannst du prüfen ob da nicht eine Firewall die Verbindung blockiert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Juli 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Bitte an Leute die TIA-Portal V13 besitzen.

Momentan kann sich Nettoplcsim nicht mit Plcsim der TIA-Portal V11 oder V12 verbinden. Bei mir bekomme ich bei den Versionen bei Start von Plcsim die Meldung, dass alle anderen Online-Schnittstellen deaktiviert würden. Ich bekomme mit Nettoplcsim dann überhaupt keinen Zugriff mehr auf die S7online-Schnittstelle.
Jetzt hat mir jemand geschrieben, dass er es mit einer kleinen Änderung an Quellcode von Nettoplcsim hinbekommen hat Zugriff auf Plcsim der V13 zu bekommen. Zugriff würde auf eine Plcsim-Simulation der 1200 oder 1500 z.B. mit libnodave nur auf nicht-optimierte DBs funktionieren, aber das reicht ja erstmal.

Mir steht allerdings momentan nur die V12 zur Verfügung, darum kann ich das selber nicht testen. Wenn jemand mit der V13 das Ganze mal ausprobieren könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Folgender Test:
- Download der neuen Nettoplcsim von:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/files/nettoplcsim-S7o/preview/
und zwar die Nettoplcsim-v-0-9-4-rc3.zip

- In V13 ein Projekt mit einer 1500er anlegen. Im Programm einen nicht-optimierten DB1 anlegen mit z.B. 100 Bytes länge, und alles in Plcsim laden. 
- In Nettoplcsim eine Station anlegen
--- Testen ob man im Stationsdialog mit "..." eine Station angezeigt bekommt
--- Bei der Station ist für eine 1200/1500 Rack=0 und Slot=1 einzustellen
- Versuchen ob der Nettoplcsim Server gestartet werden kann
- Bei Erfolg, mit einem Testclient wie libnodave versuchen ob man Daten aus Plcsim gelesen bekommt


----------



## ronnie.b (14 Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
ich teste gerade eine Intouch-Visu mit PLCSim. Dein Tool läuft jedoch stürzt es nach einer unbestimmten Zeit ohne Vorwarnung einfach ab.
Es werden auch sehr viele Variablen abgefragt und geschrieben.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu debuggen?
Grüße
Ronnie


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Juli 2014)

Gibt es denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung?
Du kannst auch mal die oben von mir verlinkte rc Version verwenden. Ich habe da noch ein paar Details geändert, vielleicht liegts ja schon daran.

An der Anzahl der Variablen sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen, ich habe es auch mit Intouch schon mit ein paar tausend Variablen getestet. Abstürze hatte ich selber noch nicht, was aber nichts heißen muss.


----------



## ronnie.b (14 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
leider gibt es keine Fehlermeldung. Ich teste mal die RC Version.
Danke dir.


----------



## ronnie.b (14 Juli 2014)

Habs getestet. Bis jetzt ist es nicht mehr abgestürzt


----------



## Tob_Se (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Verbindung zwischen PLCSim und dem SCADA-System iFIX herzustellen. Folgende Versionen sind in Verwendung:
- PLCSIM: V5.4 SP5
- NetToPLCSim: V0.9.3
- INAT OPC-Server: V4.05 Build 13
- iFIX: V5.5

PLCSim und NetToPLCSim habe ich gestartet und es wird auch angezeigt, das Port 102 OK ist. Auch lässt sich die PLCSim über das Netzwerk anpingen. Dennoch bekomm ich keine Verbindung zwischen iFIX bzw. INAT zu PLCSim. Eine Verbindung kommt auch dann nicht zustande, wenn der INAT und NetToPLCSim und PLCSim auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen.

Der OPC-Server wird Standardmäßig mit dem Port 982 angelegt? Kann das, das Problem sein?
Was kann ich sonst noch versuchen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juli 2014)

Tob_Se schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche eine Verbindung zwischen PLCSim und dem SCADA-System iFIX herzustellen. Folgende Versionen sind in Verwendung:
> - PLCSIM: V5.4 SP5
> ...



Hi,
mittels ping testest du nur die Erreichbarkeit des PCs auf dem Plcsim/Nettoplcsim läuft, nicht die Erreichbarkeit Plcsim/Nettoplcsim selber. Ein funktionierender ping ist aber schonmal gut.

Deine Portnummer 982 hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktionsweise zu Nettoplcsim. Der OPC-Server versucht sich zu einer S7 normalerweise auf Port 102 zu verbinden. Wenn du auf dem PC eine Firewall wie z.B. die bei Windows integrierte aktiviert hast, muss der Port 102 für eingehende Verbindungen freigegeben sein. Die Anzeige "Port 102 OK" in Nettoplcsim sagt lediglich aus dass dieser Port von keiner anderen Anwendung belegt ist, denn üblicherweise nimmt eine andere Siemens-Anwendung (IEPG-Helper) diesen Port für sich in Beschlag.

Wenn du die in Windows (7) integrierte Firewall verwendest, kannst du die Einstellungen so ändern, dass du vom Windows eine Nachfrage bekommst wenn ein neues Programm blockiert wird. Wird Nettoplcsim dann erstmalig gestartet sollte es eine Nachfrage geben ob du das Starten eines Servers auf diesem Port zulassen willst. Alternativ kannst du die Freigabe manuell in der Firewall eintragen, oder du schaltest diese für einen ersten Test ganz aus.

Meistens ist es aber ein Fehler bei den eingestellten IP-Adressen.
Unter der gleichen IP-Adresse die du im Inat-OPC-Server für die SPS-Adresse eingetragen hast, muss auch der PC auf dem Plcsim/Nettoplcsim läuft erreichbar sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juli 2014)

Es gibt eine Version 0.9.4

Änderungen:
- Antwort beim Verbindungsaufbau dass nur ein Telegramm zur Zeit bearbeitet werden kann (MaxAmQCalling/MaxAmQCalled), sollte gelegentliche Fehler bei Clients beheben welche die Funktion von mehreren Anfragen bisher ausgenutzt haben
- Einstellmöglichkeit für Rack/Slot Kombination (möglicherweise ist damit eine Verbindung zum TIA-Portal Plcsim möglich, aber noch nicht komplett getestet)
- Optional aktivierbarer TSAP check: Bei aktivierter Option werden nur Verbindungen der Rack/Slot Kombination zugehörigen TSAPs angenommen, mit den Verbindungsressourcen 1, 2 oder 3 (PG, OP, S7basic)
- Protokoll-Monitor: SZL Anfragen (Index und ID) werden aufgeschlüsselt

Download unter:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/


----------



## Tob_Se (29 Juli 2014)

> Zitat von Thomas_v2.1
> 
> Hi,
> mittels ping testest du nur die Erreichbarkeit des PCs auf dem Plcsim/Nettoplcsim läuft, nicht die Erreichbarkeit Plcsim/Nettoplcsim selber. Ein funktionierender ping ist aber schonmal gut.
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe nun nochmals alles frisch auf einem PC installiert und die Firewall komplett deaktivert.
Der INAT, PLCSim und NetToPLCSim laufen somit nun alle auf demselben PC. Folgende Punkte habe ich mit entsprechendem Ergebnis getestet:
- Kopplung zwischen INAT und einer realen SPS --> erfolgreich --> Dies zeigt mir, dass der INAT OPC korrekt installiert und eingestellt ist
- Kopplung zwischen INAT und PLCSim --> nicht erfolgreich --> Ich tausche ja "nur" die reale SPS durch eine virtuelle SPS aus. Welche Einstellungen muss ich den nun im NetToPLCSim vornehmen, um dem INAT den Zugriff auf PLCSim zu ermöglichen?

Mit folgenden Einstellungen habe ich meine Tests durchgeführt:
- INAT OPC: IP: 148.192.101.111, Bestellnummer: 100-3120-01, Adresse 2: OPC Server, Port: 982
- PLCSim: IP: 148.192.236.16
- NetToPLCSim: Network Adress: 148.192.101.111, PLCSim Adress: 148.192.236.16, Rack: 0, Slot: 2

Viele Grüße,
Tob_Se


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juli 2014)

Tob_Se schrieb:


> Mit folgenden Einstellungen habe ich meine Tests durchgeführt:
> - INAT OPC: IP: 148.192.101.111, Bestellnummer: 100-3120-01, Adresse 2: OPC Server, Port: 982
> - PLCSim: IP: 148.192.236.16
> - NetToPLCSim: Network Adress: 148.192.101.111, PLCSim Adress: 148.192.236.16, Rack: 0, Slot: 2



Also ich hätte gesagt mit der Einstellung müsstest du mit dem Inat-OPC-Server eine Verbindung zu Plcsim hinbekommen.
Ich habe es selber schon mit dem Inat-OPC-Server und Nettoplcsim getestet, er verwendet keine Spezialfunktionen die von Nettoplcsim nicht unterstützt werden.

Du kannst auch alternativ probieren, bei dem PC mit Step7/Plcsim/Nettoplcsim die IP-Adresse auf 148.192.236.16 zu ändern und im Inat die Einstellungen so belassen wie sie mit der SPS funktioneren.

Hast du deine Firewall mal geprüft, ob dort Port 102 freigegeben ist?


@Sonstige Nettoplcsim-Benutzer:
Siemens hat mit dem Step7 V5.5 Servicepack 4 Änderungen an diversen Siemens-dlls vorgenommen die auch Nettoplcsim verwendet. Bei 64 Bit Windows Versionen führt das zu Problemen mit Nettoplcsim. Nettoplcsim funktioniert zwar weiterhin mit Plcsim, aber danach ist die Verbindung von Step7 zu Plcsim komplett gestört, d.h. Bausteinfunktionen mit Plcsim sind dann nicht mehr möglich.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das Problem jemals behoben bekomme, weil ich nicht weiß was Siemens da alles gedreht hat, und ob nicht mit dem nächsten Servicepack alles wieder ganz anders ist.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit Nettoplcsim hier am Ende. Funktioniert nicht mehr. Ende und Aus.


----------



## ottelo (7 August 2014)

Hi Leute.
Ich habe mit Nettoplcsim ziemlich heftige Absturzprobleme. Folgender Aufbau:

1. PC mit VMware Win7 x64 Step 7 5.5 alles up2date
    Netzwerk Bridged, klappt alles soweit
2. PC mit Windows 7 x64 WinCC 7.0

Die Kommunikation klappt soweit, nur wenn ich in Step 7 im Testmodus bin und paar Werte (auch im F-Bereich) ändere, geht PLCSIM irgendwann in Stopp. Wenn ich wieder im RUN bin klappt die Kommunikation nicht mehr. Ich kann dann aus dem Testmodus gehen und versuchen ihn wieder zu aktivieren, jedoch kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit ...DOS... Bin der Meinung es liegt an dem Dienst der beendet wird, da ich ohne Nettoplcsim keine Probleme habe. Wenn ich den Dienst wieder starten lasse, nettoplcsim beende und dann versuche den Testmodus zu aktvieren, schmiert s7elonls64.exe (32->64 Bit Server) ab. Danach hilft nur noch ein VMWare Neustart.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 August 2014)

Hi,
hab ich doch gerade in meinem Post über deinem geschrieben.

Siemens hat mit dem SP4 für Step7 5.5 etwas an der S7online Schnittstelle geändert. Ich weiß nicht was, und auch nicht ob ich das jemals wieder gefixt bekomme, denn das ist ja nicht offiziell dokumentiert.

Wenn du Nettoplcsim weiterhin nutzen willst, bleiben dir folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Unter 64 Bit Windows eine Step7 Version vor Step7 V5.5 SP4 zu verwenden
- Ein 32 Bit Windows zu verwenden, dann kannst du auch das Step7 V5.5 SP4 einsetzen
- Du nimmst die ganz alte Nettoplcsim Version 0.7.2 mit den bekannten Einschränkungen der offiziellen Schnittstelle zu Plcsim (S7Prosim). Läuft aber meines Wissens nicht direkt unter 64 Bit Windows, es hat aber jemand eine gepatchte Version zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Earny (29 August 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> @Sonstige Nettoplcsim-Benutzer:
> Siemens hat mit dem Step7 V5.5 Servicepack 4 Änderungen an diversen Siemens-dlls vorgenommen die auch Nettoplcsim verwendet. Bei 64 Bit Windows Versionen führt das zu Problemen mit Nettoplcsim. Nettoplcsim funktioniert zwar weiterhin mit Plcsim, aber danach ist die Verbindung von Step7 zu Plcsim komplett gestört, d.h. Bausteinfunktionen mit Plcsim sind dann nicht mehr möglich.
> ...



Das klingt nicht gut. Ich habe auch Win7, 64 Bit. Wenn ich dann das neue STEP7 bekomme, muss ich also beim Einsatz von NetToPLCSim mit Problemen rechnen. Wie sehen die Probleme aus? Du schreibst, dass dann die Verbindung von STEP7 zu PLCSim gestört sei und dass "Bausteinfunktionen" gestört seien. Repariert sich das nach einem Neustart des Rechners wieder alles, oder bleiben die Störungen erhalten?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich NetToPLCSim zur Zeit nicht einsetze und meine kleinen VB.NET-Visualisierungen mit den zugehörigen S7-Programmen mit ACCONtrol über LibNoDave teste. Das hat bisher immer geklappt. Es zeichnet sich aber auch hier das Ende ab, weil ACCONtrol meines Wissens keine TIA-Projekte einlesen kann. Ich muss demnächst auch einige Projekte mit TIA machen.

Oder liege ich mit meinen Informationen - ACCONtrol und TIA betreffend - falsch?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 August 2014)

Hi,
nachdem sich Nettoplcsim einmal an Plcsim angekoppelt hat, kannst du mit Step7 keine Bausteine mehr in Plcsim online beobachten oder laden. Es kommt dann immer die Meldung dass die Kommunikation gestört sei. Nettoplcsim funktioniert aber wie gehabt.

Bisher habe ich immer den Rechner neugestartet damit alles wieder funktioniert. Nur Step7 neuzustarten reicht zumindest nicht. Ich habe auch noch nicht nachgeforscht ob es reicht irgendeinen Dienst neuzustarten damit alles wieder funktioniert. Momentan brauche ich Nettoplcsim selber eher selten, darum stecke ich gerade nicht allzuviel Aufwand rein. Zur Not muss ich eben einen Rechner mit 32 Bit Windows dafür hernehmen.
Alternativ muss ich dann wohl die alte 0.7.2er Version weiterentwickeln, denn die verwendet nicht die S7online-Schnittstelle sondern die offizielle Schnittstelle zu Plcsim (mit den bekannten Einschränkungen). Die Simulation zur 1200/1500 hat allerdings überhaupt keine offizielle Schnittstelle, ich habe es auch nur von jemandem gehört dass er es auch mit dieser Simulation mit Nettoplcsim (0.9.x) zum Laufen bekommen hat.

Ich habe mir schonmal die s7onlinx.dll Aufrufe z.B. der WinCC flexible Simulation mit Plcsim abgehört und mit meiner verglichen, ich sehe dort bisher keine Unterschiede. Allerdings kann ich die Windows-Nachrichten mit meiner Proxy-dll nicht abfangen, und prüfen ob es dort einen Unterschied gibt.

Die Deltalogic Simulation (für 300/400) funktioniert imho mit dem TIA-Portal nicht, weil es sich mit einer falschen Mlfb meldet und TIA dann die Kommunikation verweigert.


----------



## Earny (29 August 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nachdem sich Nettoplcsim einmal an Plcsim angekoppelt hat, kannst du mit Step7 keine Bausteine mehr in Plcsim online beobachten oder laden. Es kommt dann immer die Meldung dass die Kommunikation gestört sei. Nettoplcsim funktioniert aber wie gehabt.
> ...
> ...



Das wäre für mich kein wirkliches Problem. Ich benötige PLCSim - NetToPLCSim - LibNoDave zum Testen meiner VB.NET-Visualisierungen. Das Testen der S7-Programme in PLCSim mache ich typischerweise vorher. Wenn sich nach einem Rechnerneustart wieder alles normalisiert ist die Sache für mich OK.

Der sogenannte Online-Test eines S7-Bausteins geht mit ACCONtrol  unter Win7, 64 Bit auch nicht mehr. Auch das spielt für mich aber keine entscheidende Rolle. ACCONtrol habe ich bisher auch immer nur zum Testen meiner VB-Visus eingesetzt. S7-Programme teste ich mit PLCSim. Ich denke ich werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder mit NetToPLCSim beschäftigen. Langfristig ist für mich ACCONtrol tot, weil ACCONtrol mit den TIA-Projekten nicht klarkommt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 August 2014)

Earny schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Online-Test eines S7-Bausteins geht mit ACCONtrol  unter Win7, 64 Bit auch nicht mehr. Auch das spielt für mich aber keine entscheidende Rolle. ACCONtrol habe ich bisher auch immer nur zum Testen meiner VB-Visus eingesetzt. S7-Programme teste ich mit PLCSim. Ich denke ich werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder mit NetToPLCSim beschäftigen. Langfristig ist für mich ACCONtrol tot, weil ACCONtrol mit den TIA-Projekten nicht klarkommt.



Was macht denn dieser Online-Test?
Wie gesagt, das Problem kam erst mit dem Step7 V5.5 SP4 unter Win64 auf.

ACCONtrol muss mit dem TIA-Projekt auch eigentlich nicht klarkommen, denn an dem Verfahren zum Programmdownload hat sich von Step7 zum TIA-Portal bezügl. 300/400er CPUs nichts geändert.
Das unpraktische am TIA-Portal ist, dass man sich auch kein 300er Projekt in einer 400er CPU oder vice versa laden kann, weil es auch dort die falsche Mlfb anmeckert. Also sich eine 400er ins Büro zum Testen zu stellen funktioniert beim TIA-Portal auch nicht mehr. Wenn einer einen Trick dazu kennt wie das trotzdem geht, wäre ich daran interessiert. Plcsim meldet sich mit einer besonderen Mlfb, und dann scheint das TIA-Portal das zu ignorieren und macht weiter.


----------



## Earny (29 August 2014)

Unter Online-Test verstehe ich das Testen im Baustein. Bei PLCSim läuft das bekanntermaßen so ab:
Zuerst PLCSim starten, dann das gesamte Programm in PLCSim laden. Jetzt den Baustein, z.B. einen FC oder FB, den man überprüfen will öffnen und dann auf die Brille in PLCSim klicken. Dann bekommt man z.B. in einem FUP-Baustein angezeigt, welche Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, usw. 0- oder 1-Signal haben.

Die Funktionalität dieses Online-Tests (ich bezeichne das einfach so) hat auch ACCONtrol, aber nur, wenn das Ganze auf Win32 läuft. 

Unter Win64 steht der Onlinetest in ACCONtrol nicht mehr zur Verfügung. ACCONtrol kann sich auch nicht mehr in die Siemens-PG-/PC-Schnittstelle integrieren. Man kann aber noch STEP7-Classic-Programme über "Extras" - "Programm laden" in die ACCONtrol-CPU laden - was mir genügt. Ich benutze ja, wie gesagt ACCONtrol nicht zur Fehlersuche in STEP7-Programmen. 

Deine letzten Sätze "Also sich eine 400er.....und macht weiter." verstehe ich leider nicht. Kannst du nochmal erläutern, was du damit meinst?


----------



## Earny (30 August 2014)

Ich habe mir eben mal deine Beschreibung zur neuesten V. 0.9.4 von NetToPLCSim durchgelesen. Die für mich stärkste Einschränkung ist die Tatsache, dass nur PN-CPUs oder Aufbauten mit PN-CP unterstützt werden. Wir haben aber auch Anlagen, wo nur eine 0815-CPU mit (nur) MPI-Schnittstelle oder (nur) MPI/DP-Schnittstelle vorhanden sind. Wollte man S7-Programme, die für solche CPUs geschrieben sind mit NetToPLCSim testen, dann müsste man ein identisches S7-Projekt bzw. TIA-Projekt anlegen, wo dann eine PN-CPU die 0815-CPU ersetzt, nur damit man das S7-Projekt mit NetToPLCSim einsetzen kann. Oder habe ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2014)

Ja, funktioniert nur mit PN-CPU oder CPU mit Ethernet-CP.

Geht aber auch nicht anders, solange nicht in jedem PC standardmäßig eine MPI- und Profibus-DP Schnittstellenkarte eingebaut und mit einer einheitlichen API ansprechbar ist. Wie sollte ich denn auf einem Standard-PC eine MPI-Schnittstelle simulieren? Ich kenne weder die ganzen Hersteller-APIs, noch sind diese frei verfügbar.

Nettoplcsim hat als einen Endpunkt Plcsim, und als anderen eine Ethernet-Netzwerkschnittstelle. Es ergibt meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Sinn die Kommunikation zu einer MPI-CPU über Nettoplcsim mittels Ethernet-Verbindung testen zu wollen, weil das in der Realität auch nicht funktioniert.

Oder du hast etwas ganz anderes vor was ich noch nicht verstanden habe.


----------



## Earny (30 August 2014)

Das wird so sein, wie du schreibst. Es geht halt nur noch mit Ethernet-Anschluss. Da muss man dann halt mit leben.

Früher, zu MPI- und DP-Zeiten, war alles einfacher, nicht besser. Da haben sich weder PLCSim noch ACCONtrol für die Hardware interessiert. Heute ist schon bei TIA eine Hardwarekonfiguration zwingend, auch wenn nichts eingestellt werden muss. Bei STEP7-Classic geht's bei primitiven Aufbauten gelegentlich auch ohne.


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2014)

Hi Thomas,

ich wollte mir die neueste Version auf SourceForge runterladen, finde aber nur die Sourcen, keine Exe-Datei.
Hast du das weggelassen oder findet man das an anderer Stelle???


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 September 2014)

Hab grad selber nochmal geguckt.
Das Paket welches auf der Startseite verlinkt ist beinhaltet nur die ausführbaren Dateien und doc. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob das abhängig von deinem Betriebssystem ist mit welchem du die Seite aufrufst. Ich habe die exe für Windows angegeben, darum kann es sein wenn du z.B. mit einem Mac aufrufst, eine andere Datei vorgeschlagen bekommst.

Ansonsten kann man sich im Ordner Files noch durch die alten Versionen durchklicken.
Die letzte ist 0.9.4.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/files/nettoplcsim-S7o/0.9.4/


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2014)

Yep, war mit dem Mac auf der Seite, da kann man sich schon mal fragen


----------



## Lupas (10 November 2014)

hi
 I have an application connected with seven PLCSIM Nettoplcsim and RSView.
 The problem is that occasionally lose communication (nettoplcsim crashes). Can you help?
 Software: PLCSIM v5.4 SP5 UPD1
                 Step 7: v5.5 SP3
                 Nettoplcsim 0.9.4
                 RSView 7.30 CPR7

 thank you very much
 a greeting


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2014)

Hi,
is it possible to reproduce the problem, e.g. when you have all 7 PLCSIM instances running, nettoplcsim hangs up after time x? 
Is it running stable with less number of PLCSIM instances?

I have tested it for myself with 6 instances, I don't know if there is a limit how many connections can the internal interface handle.

Has RSview it's own S7-driver, or are you using OPC?


----------



## Lupas (10 November 2014)

hi
Thanks for answering

I am communicating with an OPC (Simatic NET).
When I have all PLCSim connected after a while it freezes (this time is variable, 24 hours or even more).
Right now I'm testing it 5 PLCSIM and time (30 hours), no crashes


They usually always fail the two automata last listed in NETTOPLCSIM


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2014)

I must say, I've never run and tested with nettoplcsim it for such a long period (long for testing ;-) ).

Do you notice a high or increasing memory usage for nettoplcsim in the windows task manager, when running it for a longer time?


----------



## Lupas (13 November 2014)

Hello Thomas

 No, I do not notice a high increase memory.

 This test involved three virtual machines.
 - PLC + NetToplcsim (7 PLCSIM)
 - RSView (Simatic NET OPC)
 - Recipes System (visualization)

 All Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1

 I've been testing the NetToPLCsim for 6 months, at first failed once a week, now fails every day. From what I could find out, some windows update influences him. These updates also are influencing him to PLCSim.
 I have checked that the system is not as stable having four PLCSIM than having seven PLCSIM.

 To your question of memory, not usually be kept stable. This question and look out if I should increase the internal memory.

 Not if I can help in something else or if you have questions.

 Thank you so much
 a greeting


----------



## HelmiMUC (14 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen:

Ich habe PLCSIM laufen, mit "PLCSIM (TCP/IP)" als Verbindung
Nettoplcsim läuft
Nun möchte ich (erstmal testweise) auf dem gleichen Rechner mittels der Demo-Software von LibnoDave "NoDaveDemo.exe" auf Nettoplcsim zugreifen
Leider weiss ich nicht, welche Einstellungen ich in der Software NoDaveDemo einstellen muss, damit ich auf Nettoplcsim zugreifen kann.
Hab schon viele Konstellationen ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert

Im zweiten Schritt möchte ich dann von einem anderen Rechner aus, auf dem NoDaveDemo läuft auf Nettoplcsim zugreifen

Kann mir jemand bei der Einstellung helfen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2015)

Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden Nettoplcsim auch mit Step 7 V5.5 SP2 und 64 Bit Windows zu verwenden. Darum gibt es jetzt eine Version 0.9.5.

Das Problem war, dass der Siemens-Dienst der Port 102 belegt (seit neuestem S7DOS Help Service) nicht mehr einfach nur beendet werden kann, weil dort so wie es aussieht Funktionen integriert wurden die auch für diverse Online-Funktionen auch für Plcsim relevant sind.
Es musste also eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, den Dienst weiterhin laufen zu lassen, aber trotzdem einen freien Port 102 zu bekommen. Dazu gibt es in der Nettoplcsim Version 0.9.5 jetzt einen Menüpunkt "Get Port 102". Wird dieser angeklickt, so wird der Dienst beendet, ein eigener Socket-Server auf Port 102 und allen Schnittstellen gestartet, der Dienst wieder gestartet und der eigene Socket-Server wieder beendet. Dadurch war bei Start des Siemens-Dienstes der Port belegt, und er konnte ihn sich nicht wegschnappen ;-)

So viel zur Erklärung.

Auf jeden Fall muss darum die folgende Vorgehensweise eingehalten werden, um Nettoplcsim mit 64 Bit Windows und Step7 V5.5 SP2 verwenden zu können:


Nachdem Windows gestartet wurde darf Step 7 nicht gestartet worden sein. Falls doch, muss der Rechner neu gestartet werden.
Nettoplcsim mit Administratorrechten starten.
Nettoplcsim den Dienst beenden lassen.
Im Tools-Menü den Punkt „Get Port 102“ auswählen, dieses sollte mit Erfolg beendet worden sein.
Den Simatic Manager starten.
Plcsim starten, Stationsdaten und Programm in Plcsim hochladen.
In Nettoplcsim die Verbindung zu Plcsim konfigurieren und den Server starten.
Die Client Applikation kann nun benutzt werden.

Soll nach Beendigung der Tests mit Nettoplcsim an einer realen SPS programmiert werden, so sollte auf jeden Fall ein Neustart des Rechners durchgeführt werden!

Kurzes Video wie es zu verwenden ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG-DbZNuBR4


@HelmiMUC
Besteht dein Problem noch? Ich habe deine Frage leider völlig übersehen.


----------



## HelmiMUC (14 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> @HelmiMUC
> Besteht dein Problem noch? Ich habe deine Frage leider völlig übersehen.



Nein - in der Zwischenzeit kommuzier ich ganz gut über NetToPLCSim mit PLCSim, auch zwischen Host-Rechner und virtuellen Rechner


----------



## HelmiMUC (14 März 2015)

aber ich hätt trotzdem noch eine Frage zu NetToPLCSim
wäre es möglich, dass es immer mit einer vorgegebenen Ini-Datei startet?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2015)

Ja, ich habe dafür extra Kommandozeilenparameter vorgesehen (ich verwende das schließlich selber). Diese sind im pdf der Dokumentation erläutert.

Du machst dir eine Verknüpfung zu Nettoplcsim und passt den Aufruf dann an:
NetToPLCSim.exe -f=testconfig.ini -s=NO -autostart

-f gibt die Startkonfiguration an
-s gibt an ob der Siemens Dienst automatisch beendet werden soll
mit -autostart wird der Server automatisch gestartet

Du kannst auch per Drag&Drop die ini auf die Nettoplcsim.exe ziehen, dann wird diese automatisch geladen.


----------



## HelmiMUC (14 März 2015)

mmh - ich hab den Aufruf geändert in:
D:\Nettoplcsim\bin\NetToPLCSim.exe -f=Y:\Nettoplcsim.ini -s=NO -autostart
(auf D liegt die exe, auf y die ini)
aber es wird beim Öffnen keine Ini geladen, geschweige denn der Server gestartet


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 März 2015)

Gib mal in der Verknüpfung unter "Ausführen in" den Pfad an in der deine ini liegt, also Y:\


----------



## HelmiMUC (14 März 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Gib mal in der Verknüpfung unter "Ausführen in" den Pfad an in der deine ini liegt, also Y:\



Ja - so funktionierts


----------



## urban99 (19 März 2015)

Hallo
vor allem dingen erst mal Danke fur dieses Tool. Es ist wirklich super toll 

Ich habe auch meine kurze Frage dabei. Also habe visi die kommuniziert sich über TCPIP und NetToPLCsim mit PLC SIM (V5.4SP5). Funktioniert wunderbar. Problem kommt wenn ich gleichzeitig online Status von Baustein aus Step7 einschalte. Dann Verbindung mit visi wird unterbrochen. Gibt es irgendwelche Chance es irgendwie zu beobachten wahrend die andere Verbindung noch aktiv ist, oder es kann gleichzeitig nur ein aktive Verbindung zum PLCSIM sein - entweder von Visi oder von Step7? Hat es jemand vielleicht so getestet?

danke im voraus 
mfg
Urb@n


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 März 2015)

urban99 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine kurze Frage dabei. Also habe visi die kommuniziert sich über TCPIP und NetToPLCsim mit PLC SIM (V5.4SP5). Funktioniert wunderbar. Problem kommt wenn ich gleichzeitig online Status von Baustein aus Step7 einschalte. Dann Verbindung mit visi wird unterbrochen. Gibt es irgendwelche Chance es irgendwie zu beobachten wahrend die andere Verbindung noch aktiv ist, oder es kann gleichzeitig nur ein aktive Verbindung zum PLCSIM sein - entweder von Visi oder von Step7? Hat es jemand vielleicht so getestet?



Hi,
Siemens hat an den Internas etwas geändert.

Wenn du Nettoplcsim 0.9.5 verwendest und wie hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...erkerweiterung-nettoplcsim-42.html#post529170

beschrieben vorgehst, sollte auch ein gleichzeitiger Online-Status wieder möglich sein.


----------



## urban99 (20 März 2015)

Hallo

Danke fur die Antwort.

Ich habe alles nach dieser Anleitung gemacht, es hat aber leider nicht geholfen . Wenn ich mein Client starte, online Status störtz ab :neutral:.
Noch andere Idee voran es eventuell liegen kann... Das ganze läuft unter  W7 32Bit und Step7 v5.5 SP3. 

mfg
urban


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 März 2015)

Hmm, unter 32 Bit Windows habe ich das Problem noch nie bemerkt. Das kam meiner Meinung nach mit dem SP4 für 64 Bit.

Hast du TIA-Portal auf dem Rechner? Da hatte ich auch schon Probleme, dass durch die Installation eines TIA-Portal Servicepacks meine kompletten PG/PC Schnittstellen geschrottet wurden.

Hat es denn mal funktioniert? Seit wann funktioniert es nicht mehr?


----------



## urban99 (22 März 2015)

Ich meine dass ich gerade auf diesem System noch kein TIA installiert habe. Das Problem habe ich eigentlich von Anfangs an unter diesem System. Früher unter XP habe ich keine Probleme gehabt. Nun versuche ich festzustellen woran es liegen kann, ob es auf PLCSim Version oder eher an W7 liegt... Ich installiere mich das ganze noch mal mit ältere Version von Step7, mal sehen.

Nochmal danke fur die Antwort 
mfg
urban


----------



## urban99 (31 März 2015)

Hallo
Also, ich habe alles neu installier (heisst W732Bit+Step7 V5.5 SP3)  leider ohne erfolg, geht nach wie vor nicht . Keine Ahnung warum es so ist, und woran es liegt, schade aber unter XP leuft Problemlos. Auf jeden Fall nochmal danke fur ein tolles Tool


----------



## HelmiMUC (31 März 2015)

starte "NetToPLCSim" mal als Admin (rechte Maustaste --> als Administrator ausführen)

wenn es dann geht, dann geh auf rechte Maustaste --> Eigenschaften --> Reiter "Kompatibilität" und dann Haken bei "Programm als Administrator ausführen"
(wenn es eine Verknüpfung zur Exe von NettoPLCsim ist)

dann wird es immer als Admin ausgeführt ohne im Popup-Menü explizit Ausführen als Administrator auszuwählen


----------



## urban99 (31 März 2015)

Hallo

Ehe ok danke Helmi, dass Trick kenne ich schon, daran liegt es leider nicht. Ohne Administrator Recht fur NetToPLCSim funktioniert es gar nicht unter W7. Mein Problem, wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, liegt daran dass es sich nicht gleichzeitig "beobechten" modus unter Step7 und online Verbindung mit Visualisierung System laufen lässt.
mfg
urban


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 März 2015)

Finde ich seltsam, da ich a) unter Win7 32 Bit das Problem noch nie feststellen konnte, und b) das Problem auch erst mit Step7 5.5 SP4 kam.

Was steht bei dir denn in der Beschreibung dieses unsäglichen Dienstes "s7oiehsx", noch "IE PG Helper" oder "Simatic S7DOS Help Service"?
Seit der Umbenennung zu letzterem hat Siemens da irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten eingebaut, und das kam soweit ich weiß erst mit dem SP4, oder wurde durch eine TIA-Portal Installation untergeschoben.


----------



## JFKjo (19 August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit auch das Problem, dass ich Nettoplcsim nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommen.
System:
Step7 5.5 SP4
TIA V13 SP1

Problem liegt wie schon oft genannt am s7oiehsx. "Could not stop service 's7oiehsx64'. Der Dienst s7oiehsx64 kann nicht auf dem Computer . geöffnet werden"

Reparatur von Step7 wurde schon mehrmals durchgeführt.

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Earny (19 August 2015)

Ich hatte mich auch eine zeitlang mit NetToPLCSim beschäftigt, bin jetzt aber wieder zurück bei ACCONtrol. ACCONtrol ermöglicht im Gegensatz zu NetToPLCSim + PLCSim auch die Kommunikation zu S7-CPUs mit MPI-Schnittstelle. Bei NetToPLCSim war das, glaube ich, recht umständlich oder es geht gar nicht.
Man kann z.B. .Net-Visualisierungen + Libnodave mit dem in der ACCONtrol ablaufenden S7-Programm testen.
Die Version 1.3.4 (gibt's auch als Demo) kommt auch mit TIA V13.1 zurecht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2015)

JFKjo schrieb:


> ich habe seit geraumer Zeit auch das Problem, dass ich Nettoplcsim nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommen.
> System:
> Step7 5.5 SP4
> TIA V13 SP1
> ...


Hast du nettoplcsim mit Administratorrechten gestartet?
Ohne diese Rechte bekommt eine Anwendung keinen Zugriff auf die Windows-Dienste, und dann gibt es diese Meldung.

Du kannst den Dienst auch über die Windows Diensteverwaltung beenden, dort sollte er, solange Siemens da nicht wieder etwas geändert hat, unter dem Namen 's7oiehsx' oder 's7oiehsx64' bei 64-Bit Betriebssystemen auftauchen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2015)

Earny schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch eine zeitlang mit NetToPLCSim beschäftigt, bin jetzt aber wieder zurück bei ACCONtrol. ACCONtrol ermöglicht im Gegensatz zu NetToPLCSim + PLCSim auch die Kommunikation zu S7-CPUs mit MPI-Schnittstelle. Bei NetToPLCSim war das, glaube ich, recht umständlich oder es geht gar nicht.
> Man kann z.B. .Net-Visualisierungen + Libnodave mit dem in der ACCONtrol ablaufenden S7-Programm testen.
> Die Version 1.3.4 (gibt's auch als Demo) kommt auch mit TIA V13.1 zurecht.



CPUs ohne TCP/IP-Schnittstelle kannst du mit der 'alten' Nettoplcsim Version v0.7.x testen.

Ich halte den Sinn für eingeschränkt, eine CPU mit MPI-Schnittstelle in einer Simulation zu fahren, wo diese dann eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle hat. Soweit ich weiß kommuniziert Accontrol auch nur über die vorhandene Ethernet-Netzwerkkarte und nicht über eine evtl. eingebaute MPI-Karte.

Zumindest habe ich das noch nie benötigt, weil dann ja auch die Partneranwendung auf Ethernet umparametriert werden müsste. Und falls doch, dann geht es mit der alten Version. Aber wenn man Accontrol gekauft hat, kann man natürlich auch das verwenden.


----------



## Earny (19 August 2015)

Wir (Schule) haben einige S7-300 CPUs mit lediglich MPI-Schnittstelle, d.h. keiner Profinet-/Ethernet-Schnittstelle.

Real-Betrieb: Ich kann für diese CPUs mit TIA V13.1 ein Projekt anlegen mit Gerätekonfiguration und S7-Programm und es über unsere MPI-LAN-Kabel (Prozessinformatik) in die CPU laden. Eine .Net-Visu mit Libnodave kann den Prozess visualisieren, d.h. lesend und schreibend aus der Visu auf die S7-CPU zugreifen.

Testbetrieb (sehr wichtig): Ich kann das TIA V13.1-Projekt ohne die kleinste Veränderung in ACCONtrol 1.3.4 reinladen. Anschließend kann ich aus der .Net-Visu auch ohne Veränderung über Libnodave auf die ACCONtrol-CPU zugreifen und somit nicht nur das S7-Programm sondern auch die Visu überprüfen.

Der einzige Unterschied: Beim Realbetrieb muss die Visu zusammen mit Libnodave die Verbindung zur IP-Adresse des MPI-LAN-Kabels aufbauen; beim Testbetrieb muss die Visu die Verbindung zur IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 aufbauen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2015)

Ah ok. In dem Fall könnte man das wirklich gebrauchen. Ich kann mir das ja mal ansehen wie viel Aufwand das wäre, auch Steuerungen ohne Ethernet anbinden zu können. Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall, ich habe es nur selber noch nie gebraucht, und es hat auch noch sonst niemand danach gefragt.

Für kleine Visualisierungen kannst du aber durchaus auch die 0.7er Version verwenden. Die ist vom Datendurchsatz nur etwas eingeschränkt, weil ich dort die schneckenlahme original vorgesehene Schnittstelle zu Plcsim verwende.

Wie handhabt ihr das denn bei Accontrol mit dem Siemens Dienst s7oiehsx? Denn das Problem besteht dort genau so, zumindest wenn Accontrol auch auf dem gleichen Rechner wie Step 7 laufen soll.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 August 2015)

Die aktuelle ACCONtrolversion prüft ob der Dienst läuft, wenn ja wird dieser gestoppt und ACCONtrol übernimmt Port 102. Am Ende wird er Dienst wieder gestartet. Das passiert alles automatisch.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 August 2015)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die aktuelle ACCONtrolversion prüft ob der Dienst läuft, wenn ja wird dieser gestoppt und ACCONtrol übernimmt Port 102. Am Ende wird er Dienst wieder gestartet. Das passiert alles automatisch.



So habe ich es bei Nettoplcsim ja auch drin, seit es dieses Serviceapackt gibt wonach Step 7 die Funktion einstellt wenn der Dienst nicht mehr läuft. Nur man muss das Programm mit Administratorrechnen starten, weil es nicht installiert ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 November 2015)

Ich habe eine neue Version 1.0.0 veröffentlicht.

Über Nettoplcsim werden jetzt alle Funktionen über Netzwerk bereitgestellt, die Plcsim auch lokal anbietet.
D.h. Programmierfunktionen wie Baustein hoch- und herunterladen, Bausteine beobachten, Variablentabelle etc. sind jetzt über Nettoplcsim möglich.
Gleiches gilt für bausteinbezogene Meldungen mit Alarm_S oder Alarm_8, oder zyklische Variablendienste.

Im Normalfall gelten nur noch die von Siemens beschriebenen Einschränkungen / Unterschiede zwischen Plcsim und einer realen SPS.

Download unter:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/


----------



## HelmiMUC (8 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab mir mal notiert, dass man die INI-Datei von NetToPLCSim über die Verknüpfung zur Exe mit laden lassen kann
Und zwar mit diesem Ziel in der Verknüpfung (auf meine Ordner geändert):


> D:\Nettoplcsim\bin\NetToPLCSim.exe -f=Y:\Nettoplcsim.ini -s=NO -autostart



Leider funktioniert dieser Weg nicht mehr, obwohl die Ini im Laufwerk Y zu finden ist.
Was mach ich falsch?

[Edit]
Mist - "Ausführen in" war falsch. 
Hab das geändert und jetzt geht es


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2015)

Da an anderer Stelle mal die Frage nach der Unterstützung von Plcsim für die 1200/1500 aufkam:
Das Plcsim für die 1200/1500 unterstützt nicht das "alte" S7 Protokoll, um noch in bekannter Manier mit libnodave oder sonstigen Kommunikations-Bibliotheken auf "nicht optimierte" Datenbausteine zuzugreifen, wie es dann bei einer echten CPU möglich wäre.

Der neue symbolische Zugriff funktioniert aber mit einer (aktuell nur Entwicklungs-) Version von Nettoplcsim. Z.B. lassen sich von zweiten Rechner mit WinCC V7.3 via Nettoplcsim aus dem Plcsim für die 1500 die Symbole auslesen, und dann auch die Runtime damit testen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Januar 2016)

Mal eine kurze Meinungsfrage:

Soll ich Nettoplcsim mit einem Installer ausstatten, oder so beibehalten wie es jetzt ist?

Bisher reicht es die Dateien aus den Downloadpaket nur zu entpacken und die nettoplcsim.exe zu starten. Allerdings ist immer der Schritt notwendig, das Programm mit Administratorrechten zu starten, damit ich Zugriff auf die Dienste bekomme. Das könnte durch einen Installer umgangen werden.
Ich habe eine neue Version in Arbeit, die auch mit Plcsim für TIA-Portal zusammenarbeitet. Außerdem habe ich die Dokumentation jetzt in Form von Windows Hilfedateien (chm) neu geschrieben. Was den Nachteil hat, dass die Anzeige nicht funktioniert wenn die Datei aus dem Internet heruntergeladen wurde, wegen den Sicherheitseinschränkungen im Internet Explorer.


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2016)

Ja, ein Installer wäre ok, finde ich.


----------



## AlfredENeumann (16 Januar 2016)

Und eine Gegenmeinung: Mir ist alles, was ohne Installer funktioniert, lieber. Die Geschichte mit Admin-Rechten ist für mich kein Argument. Wer Tools wie nettoplcsim nutzt, kann das normalerweise auch grad noch handeln....
Grüsse
Alfred


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Januar 2016)

AlfredENeumann schrieb:


> Und eine Gegenmeinung: Mir ist alles, was ohne Installer funktioniert, lieber. Die Geschichte mit Admin-Rechten ist für mich kein Argument. Wer Tools wie nettoplcsim nutzt, kann das normalerweise auch grad noch handeln....



Mir das ohne Installer auch lieber, vor allem bei so kleinen Programmen wie nettoplcsim.
Am liebsten hätte ich nettoplcsim auch ohne die zusätzliche dll, aber sobald man eine Klassenbibliothek erstellt, wird gleich eine dll erzeugt. Sowas wie statisches Linken scheint es bei C# nicht zu geben.

Nur hab ich jetzt relativ viel Arbeit in die chm-Hilfe-Dateien reingesteckt weil ich das Format für Hilfen/Dokumentation sehr praktisch finde, und dann ist es sehr unschön wenn sich jemand das Paket runterlädt und diese dann nicht angezeigt werden können. Das lässt sich imho nur durch einen Installer beheben.


----------



## Noch'n Thomas. (18 Januar 2016)

Hi,

ist es machbar eine "chm" - Hilfe als PDF zu "exportieren"? Zum einen, weil ich selbst mit einer "g'scheid" aufgebauten quasi-Druckdoku mindestens so gerne arbeite wie mit online helps, und weil es dann für die IE-Fans eine Alternative gäbe. Denn ich bin auch für ohne Installer ....

Gruß,
Thomas.

PS: Gibst es solche - anscheinend unumgehbare - Sicherheitseinschränkungen wie im Internet Explorer auch beim Firefos?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Januar 2016)

Noch'n Thomas. schrieb:


> ist es machbar eine "chm" - Hilfe als PDF zu "exportieren"? Zum einen, weil ich selbst mit einer "g'scheid" aufgebauten quasi-Druckdoku mindestens so gerne arbeite wie mit online helps, und weil es dann für die IE-Fans eine Alternative gäbe. Denn ich bin auch für ohne Installer ....
> 
> Gruß,
> Thomas.
> ...



Hi Thomas,

das mit den Sicherheitsbeschränkungen ist Windows intern unabhängig vom verwendeten Browser. Für die Anzeige von Windows-Hilfedateien wird unter der Haube der Internet-Explorer oder zumindest Teile davon verwendet wie auch an diversen anderen Stellen in Windows, darum lässt sich der IE auch nie wirklich vollständig aus Windows entfernen.
Die Beschränkung lässt sich im Windows Explorer über die Eigenschaften der Datei entfernen. Bei Dateien die so eine Beschränkung aufweisen, erscheint dann ein Hinweistext mit einer Schaltfläche "Zulassen" mit der sich diese aufheben lässt.

Ich habe aber gerade getestet:
Wenn ich das ganze Paket wie üblich in eine Zip-Datei packe, und diese dann nach dem Herunterladen auf der Platte entpackt wird ist die Beschränkung nicht vorhanden. Das mit der Beschränkung passiert wohl nur wenn diese Datei einzeln direkt auf die Festplatte heruntergeladen wird. Also kann ich es auch ohne Installer belassen.


----------



## goebeler (19 Januar 2016)

Hi Thomas,

ich bin auch gegen einen Installer da er schlicht nicht notwendig ist. Es müssen (zum Glück) keine großen Änderungen am Zielsystem vorgenommen werden seien es Komponentenregistrierungen, neue Treiber oder sonstiges. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du so lange wie möglich auf einen Installer verzichten. Er macht die Sache nur unnötig komplexer. Siehe vielleicht auch eine Suchmaschine zum Thema "Executable installers are vulnerable^WEVIL" Fall 1 bis 22.

Zu einem anderen Thema:
Ich benötige auch etwas Hilfe. Vorweg: Ich beschäftige mich erst seit 3 Tagen mit der SPS-Kommunikation.

Das Problem ist, dass ich ein Software-Projekt zur Visualisierung von Steuerungssignalen geerbt habe. Die Kommunikation findet ausschließlich mit PLCSIM statt. Bisher wird dafür die S7ProSimLib nutzt. Neuerdings möchten unsere Kunden allerdings auch das TIA Portal V13 und die S7-1200 und 1500 nutzen können.
Tja. Soviel zur S7ProSimLib.

Bisher habe ich kein Tool und keine Bibliothek gefunden mit der es externen Tools möglich ist, mit einer S7-1500 im PLCSIM zu kommunizieren, nicht mal für Geld. Ich brauche eine Möglichkeit Variablen auszulesen und zu schreiben (Inputs).

Den bisher größen Erfolg hatte ich mit der Kombination aus NetToPLCSim und S7Netplus: Das Lesen von Variablenwerten aus einer S7-1500 funktioniert, allerdings hat das Schreiben keine Wirkung.
Minimalbeispiel:


```
using(var plc = new Plc(CpuType.S71500, deviceIpAddress, rackNumber, slotNumber))
                {
                        if(plc.IsAvailable)
                        {
                            ErrorCode connectionResult = plc.Open();

                            //removed error handling for brevity

                            //default value in PLCSim is 0
                            var newValue = 1;
                            var result = plc.Write("I2.7",newValue); //result is NoError -> should have been written                           
                            Console.WriteLine("WROTE: New value of I2.7 is {0}",newValue);
                               
                            //Get data
                            var i2_7 = plc.Read("I2.7");
                            Console.WriteLine("SUCCESS: Read result of I2.7 is {0}", i2_7); //Output is always 0
                            ...
```

Im Monitoring sehe ich dass sowohl die Read- als auch die Write-Requests ankommen. Aber die Werte im PLCSim ändern sich nicht. Ist das was ich will überhaupt möglich und wenn ja kann das mit NetToPLCSim klappen oder bin ich hier auf dem Holzweg?

Danke!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Januar 2016)

goebeler schrieb:


> Im Monitoring sehe ich dass sowohl die Read- als auch die Write-Requests ankommen. Aber die Werte im PLCSim ändern sich nicht. Ist das was ich will überhaupt möglich und wenn ja kann das mit NetToPLCSim klappen oder bin ich hier auf dem Holzweg?



Hi,
wahrscheinlich kommuniziert dein S7NetPlus noch über das "alte" S7 Protokoll. Bei einer echten 1200 oder 1500 ist dieses auch noch vorhanden, wenn du dich auf den Zugriff von E/A/M und "nicht optimierten" Datenbausteinen beschränkst.

Leider ist das beim Plcsim für die 1200/1500 anders, dort ist nur noch das neue S7 Protokoll mit der symbolischen Adressierung möglich. Zumindest ist das bei meinen Versuchen mit der neuen Nettoplcsim-Version und 1500-Plcsim herausgekommen.
Aber du kannst es gerne mal mit der aktuellsten Version (1.1.0) versuchen. Auf der Sourceforge-Seite ist diese unter "Files->Preview" zu finden. Ich habe es bisher nur mit dem Simatic.Net OPC-Server und einer 1500-Plcsim Simulation getestet, da hat soweit ich das gesehen habe alles funktioniert. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt nur den symbolischen Modus.
Der Protokoll-Monitor zeigt aber bei der 1200/1500 nichts mehr an, weil das bei dem Protokoll für die 1200/1500 nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Januar 2016)

Ich habs gerade nochmal mit TIA-V13-SP1 getestet. Es kommt auf dem alten S7-Protokoll zu Tia-Plcsim keine Verbindung mit Nettoplcsim zustande. Es funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich mit WinCCflexible ein Projekt mit absolut adressierten Variablen erstelle, und das in der Simulation über S7online mit Plcsim kommunizieren lasse. Nur um auszuschließen dass ich da beim Handling doch noch einen Fehler drin habe. Also das alte S7-Protokoll scheint bei Tia-Plcsim nicht enthalten zu sein.
Man könnte ja mal ganz "doof" bei Siemens einen Support Request stellen, in dem man sagt man möchte gerne ein altes WinCCflexible Projekt mit Tia-Plcsim für die 1500 testen, ob das grundsätzlich möglich wäre.


----------



## goebeler (20 Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich hab gerade auch noch einmal mit Erfolg eine kleine Testreihe angefangen:



S7DOS Help Service:
Start manuell
Status: aus

Software:
TIA Portal V13 SP1 Update 6
S7-PLCSIM V13 SP1

PG/PC-Schnittstelle: NetToPLC -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S71500.TCPIP.1
Profinet-Schnittstelle: IP: 192.168.1.134 (= lokale IP der Netzwerkkarte)

Ablauf:


Reboot
TIA Portal starten
Projekt laden
SPS auswählen & Simulation starten
NetToPlcSim 1.0 (!) starten
SPS hinzufügen:
Netzwerk IP: 192.168.1.134
PLCSim IP: 192.168.1.134

Server starten & Monitoring
S7NetTest starten (mein kleines C# Programm zum Kommunikationstest, nutzt S7Net)
alles geht: lesen & schreiben :s18:
Softing OPC Server Starten:
SPS Typ: S7
Ziel: 192.198.1.134
RFC 1006
Lokaler TSAP 01 01
Ferner TSAP 02 01
Leseoptimierung
Optimiertes Protokoll benutzen

Symbol hinzufügen (Mapping DA-Item auf SPS-Adresse)
OPC Client starten
lesen und schreiben FUNZT 


Mit NetToPLCSim 1.1-pre klappte es gestern noch nicht. Ich werde das jetzt aber nach einem Reboot noch einmal sauber durchtesten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2016)

goebeler schrieb:


> Mit NetToPLCSim 1.1-pre klappte es gestern noch nicht. Ich werde das jetzt aber nach einem Reboot noch einmal sauber durchtesten.


Danke für deine Tests.
Du könntest mal testen, ob es mit der Nettoplcsim 1.1 funktioniert wenn du auch dort im Auswahlfeld auf die Plcsim Version auf "Step7V5.x" stellst. Denn dann behandle ich die S7online-Schnittstelle genauso wie bei V1.0

Wenn das dann funktioniert, dann muss die Einstellung 1200/1500 nur verwendet werden, wenn die neue symbolische Adressierung verwendet werden soll. Das könnte ich dann evtl. später im Protokoll automatisch erkennen und die passende Handhabung der S7online-Schnittstelle auswählen. Wird dann für den Anwender wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## goebeler (20 Januar 2016)

> Du könntest mal testen, ob es mit der Nettoplcsim 1.1 funktioniert wenn  du auch dort im Auswahlfeld auf die Plcsim Version auf "Step7V5.x"  stellst.



Dann geht es.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich es auch hinbekommen.
Und die automatische Erkennung funktioniert auch. D.h. ich entscheide welchen Typ von Plcsim-Verbindung ich verwende anhand des ersten Telegramms im S7-Protokoll. Dann funktioniert mit Plcsim für die 1500 beides, also der symbolische Adressierungsmodus und auch der klassische Zugriff über Absolutadressen.
Kann die Einstelloption und der ganze Krams also wieder raus...


----------



## lett (28 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Erst mal vielen Dank für das NetToPLCSim. Gehört seit 8-9 Monaten schon zu unbedingt notwendigen Entwicklungstools für mich. Habe genau die Situation die im ersten Beitrag erwähnt ist

Hat schon jemand versucht eine in Archestra IDE entwickelte Visualisierung zu S7-PLCSim V13 mit NetToPLCSim zu verbinden?
Ich habe NetToPLCSim Versionen V1.0.0.0 und V1.1.0.0 getestet.

Situation:
- 1 Server mit GR Node und Intouch App
- 1 Entwicklungs - PC mit TIA V13 SP1 Upd 6
- CPU 1515F-2 im TIA
- PLCSim V13
- NetToPLCSim V1.0.0.0 und V1.1.0.0 (Seit heute)

Bin folgend vorgegangen:
- GR Node Server starten, deployen
- Archestra Objekt auf IP von meinem PC einstellen, Remote TSAP Rack: 0, Slot : 1, deployen
- Reboot mein PC mit TIA
- Start NetToPLCSim
- Start TIA Portal V13
- Start Simulation
- "Add" auf NetToPLCSim, Rack/Slot - 0/1 (Habe 0/0, 0/2 auch versucht), PLCSim Versionen beide versucht, IPs
- "Start Server"

Leider alles ohne Erfolg, ich kann nichts lesen und nichts schreiben.
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache, bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich, bzw. hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Bis jetzt habe ich immer eine 2te 300 CPU im TIA Projekt konfiguriert und die Bausteine hin und her kopiert. 

Mit CPU 300/400, S7-PLCSIM und Archestra IDE hat es super funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Januar 2016)

Hi,

welchen Adressierungsmodus benutzt du denn von Archestra?
Den neuen symbolischen Modus beherrschen bisher nur Siemens Anwendungen. Wenn du weiterhin mit Absolutadressierung arbeitest, musst du in der CPU die Put/Get Kommunikation freigeben, und der Datenbaustein auf den du zugreifen willst muss als "nicht optimiert" angelegt sein.
Dann sollte es eigentlich mit Nettoplcsim funktionieren.


----------



## lett (28 Januar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich verwende absolute Adressierung und Datenbausteine sind "nicht optimiert". Dies habe ich auch in Foren nachgelesen, bzw. verwende auch aus anderen Gründen.

Über die Einstellung Put/Get Kommunikation Freigabe wusste ich nichts. Habe jetzt freigegeben und es funktioniert :s1:
Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Februar 2016)

Ich habe eine Version 1.1.0 veröffentlicht.
Änderungen:

- Fehlerbehebung: mehrere ISO-Pakete zusammen in einem TCP Telegramm führten zu einem Programmfehler mit nachfolgendem Verbindungsabbruch (Auftreten nur bei V1.0.0)
- Unterstützung von S7-Plcsim für TIA-Portal S7-1200/1500
- Ehemalige Funktion "Get Port 102" aus dem Tools-Menü wird jetzt standardmäßig bei Programmstart ausgeführt
- Telegrammmonitor: Mit Mausklick auf die Statusleiste lässt sich die Aufzeichnung pausieren und fortsetzen
- Neue Dokumentation in Form von Windows-Help Dateien
- Lizenzänderung von der GPL zur LGPL

Die Anbindung an das TIA-Plcsim für die 1200/1500 habe ich bisher mit dem Simatic.Net OPC-Server und WinCC V7.3 getestet. D.h. es lässt sich mit WinCC die simulierte SPS browsen und somit auch Variablen anlegen, und natürlich in der Runtime verwenden. Im Telegrammmonitor werden diese Telegramme jedoch nicht angezeigt bzw. aufgeschlüsselt.

Es wird jetzt anhand des ersten Telegramms automatisch erkannt ob eine Verbindung zu einer S7-300/400 bzw. S7-1200/1500 im Absolut-Adressmode (d.h. S7comm), oder zu einer S7-1200/1500 mit symbolischer Adressierung (S7comm-plus) hergestellt werden soll. Dadurch dauert der erste Verbindungsaufbau etwas länger als sonst, weil ich erst dann die Schnittstelle zu Plcsim je nach Telegrammtyp aufbaue. Bisher habe ich aber noch keine Anwendung festgestellt die sich daran stört, wie gesagt ist es nur bei Verbindungsaufbau.
Welcher Verbindungstyp verwendet wird, lässt sich am ersten Eintrag im Telegrammmonitor nach Verbindungsaufbau erkennen.

Die Dokumentation sieht auch etwas anders aus, weil ich diese jetzt in asciidoc erstelle. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich daraus in einem Rutsch ein DocBook, und daraus mit dblatex ein PDF, html und die Windows-chm Dateien erzeugen lassen.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/nettoplcsim/


----------



## Stepe (28 Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab da eine Grundsatzfrage wo ich noch nicht ganz durchblick:

Ich kann im TIA ja nicht meine Rechner-IP als SPS-Adresse definieren - wie macht Ihr das dann? Mit 2 Projekten auf 2 Rechnern parallel arbeiten? 

Der Client brauch ja die Adresse vom Rechner, wo die PLCSIM läuft... ich kann natürlich die PLCSIM auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner laden und dann abspeichern und auf dem Rechner mit der projektierten SPS IP ausführen - ist aber 'etwas' umständlich... 
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach was falsch verstanden???

Gruß,

Stephan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2016)

Eins von beidem musst du nunmal machen, entweder die IP von dem Rechner auf dem Plcsim läuft auf die IP-Adresse der SPS umstellen, oder in der Client-Anwendung die IP-Adresse der Ziel-SPS auf die deines Simulations-PCs umstellen. Macht vom Aufwand normalerweise keinen großen Unterschied. Eine Simulation mache ich zumindest nicht auf der Anlage, sodass es dort zu Adresskonflikten kommen könnte.

Du kannst der Netzwerkkarte deines PC auch weitere IP-Adressen hinzufügen, z.B. deine "normale" Büro-IP und die Simulations-IP. In Nettoplcsim musst du dann passende auswählen, unter der Plcsim erreichbar sein soll. Damit kannst du dann auch mehrere Plcsim-Instanzen auf einem einzigen Computer inkl. Nettoplcsim simulieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 August 2016)

Für diejenigen die Nettoplcsim zusammen mit dem TIA-Portal Plcsim für die 1200/1500 verwenden, gibt es eine Änderung:

Siemens hat mit dem TIA Portal V13 SP1 Update 8 oder 9 an der unterlagerten Kommunikationsschnittstelle rumgeschraubt. Zumindest lässt sich der Siemens S7DOS-Dienst der sehr penetrant den Port 102 beansprucht, bei einmal gestartetem TIA-Portal nicht mehr einfach neu starten. Danach kommt auch für andere Anwendung wie eine HMI-Simulation keine Verbindung mehr zu Plcsim zu stande.

Es lässt sich aber zumindest nach ersten Tests folgendermaßen umgehen:
Soll eine Simulation mit Nettoplcsim getestet werden, muss Nettoplcsim gestartet werden, *bevor *eine Simatic-Anwendung gestartet wird. Dazu Nettoplcsim mit Admin-Rechten starten, und die Abfrage ob der Dienst beendet soll bestätigen. Dann wird Nettoplcsim in diesem Zustand (keine Konfiguration, keine Server gestartet) belassen. Dann TIA-Portal starten, Plcsim laden usw.  Danach Nettoplcsim konfigurieren und Server starten.

Ob das auch das Plcsim für die 300/400 beeinflusst habe ich noch nicht getestet. Aus dem Grund weil TIA-Portal auch an meiner Step7-Installation herumfummelt, habe ich das TIA-Portal in einer VM in Quarantäne laufen.


----------



## Alute (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich teste im Moment den Zugang über NettoPlcSim und der S7-1200 bzw. S7-1500.

Ich habe das TIA V13 SP1 Upd 4 Professional im Einsatz, bzw. S7-PLC Sim V13 SP1.

Folgendes Problem: 

Auf die S7-1200 kann ich problemlos über den Port 102 zugreifen, es gehen alle Funktionen.

Greife ich jedoch auf die S7-1500 zu, so geht zwar der erste Zugriff (etwas verzögert) jedoch dann "stirbt" die V13-Simmulation, bedeutet dass die V13 PLC-Sim nicht mehr gestoppt und gestartet werden kann. Hier hilft nur noch das Beenden und das Neustarten der V13 PCL-Sim. 

Kennt jemand das Problem bzw. gibt es hier einen Lösungsansatz?

Gruß

Alute


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
womit greifst du denn auf die Simulation zu?

Ich habe es bisher immer nur mit einer Visualisierung getestet (WinCC 7.3, Siemens HMI). Der erste Zugriff dauert immer etwas länger, da ich anhand des ersten eintreffenden Paketes entscheide, ob ich mich zu Plcsim für 300/400 oder 1200/1500 verbinde. Bevor sich jemand mit Nettoplcsim verbindet, hat Nettoplcsim auch keine Verbindung zu Plcsim.

Was ich festgestellt habe, ist dass es stabiler läuft wenn Nettoplcsim sich den Port 102 greift bevor eine Siemens Anwendung gestartet wurde. Also wenn du so vorgehst, wie ich es über deinem Post beschrieben habe.


----------



## Alute (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also, ich greife mit einer Snap7-Anwendung darauf zu. Diese eröffnet den Port, greift die Information ab und schliest den Port wieder. Wie gesagt, klappt mit den anderen Kombinationen (S7-1200, S7-300) ohne Probleme, also Zugriff für Zugriff. Der Zugriff erfolgt quasi "Transaktionsorientiert".

Lediglich bei der S7-1500 "stirbt" die Simulation nach dem ersten Zugriff, die Daten hiervon erhalte ich auch noch. Dann sind keine Zugriffe mehr möglich und auch die Simu ist in einem undefinierten bzw. inoperablen Zustand. Es sieht fast so aus als ob die PlcSim die Anfrage abarbeitet und den Abschluß nicht mehr schafft.

Das Greifen des Ports mit dem NettoPlcSim vor dem Starten der Simulation hat hierbei keinen Einfluß.

Gruß Alute


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Was liest du denn für Speicherbereiche? Put/Get Kommunikation hast du freigegeben, und falls DB ist dieser nicht-optimiert?

Ich habe es zumindest mal mit libnodave getestet, ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr ob 1200 oder 1500 Plcsim. Ich könnte zumindest probieren ob ich das Problem nachstellen kann.

Ich habs oben falsch beschrieben, bei der Kommunikation zu Plcsim gibt es nur Unterschiede ob das "neue" oder "alte" Protokoll verwendet wurde. D.h. Kommunikation zu Plcsim 300/400 und Plcsim 1200/1500 nicht-optimiert ist gleich (z.B. Snap7, libnodave), und das Plcsim 1200/1500 symbolisch (neues Protokoll). Welche Variante verwendet wird, wird angezeigt wenn du vor Verbindungsaufbau das Monitor-Fenster offen hast. Aber das nur zur Information.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Achso, ich weiß nicht ob Snap7 da nicht irgendwelche SZL-Listen abfragt. Diese werden von 1200/1500 nämlich nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Ich habs gerade mit der libnodave testISO_TCP.exe und Plcsim für 1500 (1513-1 PN) probiert, diese kann ich zig mal hintereinander problemlos ausführen. Hast du auch Rack=0 und Slot=1 bei deinem Client eingestellt?


----------



## Alute (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die Antwort. Inzwischen habe ich das V13 SP1 Upd 9 installiert, in der Hoffnung es geht. Leider das gleiche Verhalten, lediglich das Zusammenspiel mit der Port 102 verhält sich etwas anders. Wie gesagt das Verhalten mit der S7-1500 ist identisch.

Zu S7-300/400 und S7-1200/1500 die Thematik zum Protokoll ist klar. Hier habe ich keine Probleme. Das Thema mit den DB ist auch klar und spielt hier keine Rolle.

Zu Snap7: Es ist richtig, die SZL's. Ich lese hier mit und ohne SZL's. Ich kann z.B. direkt und gezielt SZL's auslesen. Auch Funktionen ohne der Mitwirkung von SZL kann ich auslesen, wie gesagt immer ist nur der erste Zugriff bei der S7-1500 erfolgreich.

Nochmals zu den SZL's: Im Gegensatz zu der S7-300/400 gibt es auf der S7-1200/1500 vereinzelte SZL's. Es stehen also nur wenige Einträge, welche ich direkt auslesen kann, zur Verfügung.

Zu Rack/Slot: Klar, diese stimmen überein.

Gruß 

Alute


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Kannst du es mal mit dem libnodave Testprogramm probieren?


----------



## Alute (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

das probiere ich noch gerne, dies werde ich morgen machen, muss erst das Programm (libnodave testISO_TCP.exe) noch suchen, heute bin ich leider schon aufgebraucht.

Ich hatte es auch mit einem anderen Utility (Snap7 Client Demo) probiert, war das gleiche Verhalten.

Ich werde es morgen mal mit einer anderen CPU, jetzt verwende ich CPU 1511-1 PN, versuchen, vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Danke für Deine Zeit, ich melde mich morgen wieder.

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2016)

Bei den fertigen Snap7 Demos springt immer mein Virenscanner an, auch Online-Tests haben da was zu meckern. Darum teste ich damit nicht.


----------



## Alute (3 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe jetzt das Problem im Griff. Du lagest mit Deiner Vermutung zu den SZL-Einträgen richtig. Es können alle Daten, außer den SZL-Einträgen erfolgreich gelesen werden. Bei den SZL-Einträgen wird der erste Zugriff noch geliefert und dann ist Schluß.

Folgendes zu dem S7-PLC-Simulator:

- Unter V11, S7-300 werden noch alle SZL-Einträge zur Verfügung gestellt und können erfolgreich gelesen werden
- Unter V13, S7-1200 werden nur noch wenige SZL-Einträge zur Verfügung gestellt und können erfolgreich gelesen werden
- Unter V13, S7-1500 werden noch weniger SZL-Einträge zur Verfügung gestellt, es kann nur der erste Zugriff gelesen werden

Hier scheint von Seiten Siemens noch eine gröbere Baustelle bezüglich der SZL-Einträge zu existieren. Irgendwie schade. Mal sehen, vielleicht sind ja diese Probleme mit der V14 behoben.

Thomas, nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung.

Gruß

Alute


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Siemens die SZLs mit der V14 erweitert bzw. dass dort überhaupt noch Arbeit investiert wird. Das ist ja sozusagen nur ein Kompatibilitätsmodus.

Bei den SZL-ID generiere ich die Antwort einer Anfrage nach dem Zustand der Baugruppen-LEDs (16#0x74) schon selber, mit Run dauerhaft auf Ein. Es hatte mal jemand eine Anwendung, die nur funktioniert wenn diese Antwort zurückkommt. Bei der Listenabfrage wird diese jedoch nicht mit eingebaut, da sieht man nur was Plcsim wirklich unterstützt.

Weißt du zufällig welche SZLs dein Programm anfragt? Dann könnte ich evtl. eine Antwort dass diese ID nicht unterstützt wird selber generieren, bevor Plcsim dann abstürzt / nicht benutzbar ist. Wobei, Nettopclsim weiß in diesem Fall nicht ob es mit einer Vplc für 300/400 oder 1200/1500 verbunden ist, darum würde das wieder für alle Varianten gelten.


----------



## Alute (3 Oktober 2016)

Also, ich verwende das Tool "SPS Profiler" mit dem eine Überwachung und  Verständigung realisiert wird. Darüber lassen sich neben den Standard  Informationen (Ein-, Ausgabe, usw.) auch gezielt zusätzliche  Systeminformationen (also die SZL's) auslesen und interpredieren. Für  das Auslesen der Standard-Informationen werden keine SZLs benötigt. Die  SZL's dienen lediglich dazu ergänzende und anteilige  Systeminformationen, etwa Status, Speicher, Anzahl Blöcke, Directory und  Bereiche auszulesen. Es ist also nicht notwendig hierfür SZL's zur  Verfügung zu stellen da sie nur ergänzend benötigt würden. Ansonsten  erfüllt das NettoPlcSim voll meine Anforderungen.


----------



## MatMer (15 März 2017)

Hallo Thomas,

bin gerade dabei NetToPLCSim für die TIA Welt zu testen. Mein Aufbau besteht aus einer VM Windows 10 64 Bit mit WinCC 7.4 Update 2, einer zweiten VM mit PLCSIM für S7-1500 und einer dritten VM Windows 7 die per Softing OPC Server auf die SPS koppelt.

Ich hab es jetzt soweit, dass die Verbindung mit dem OPC Server einwandfrei funktioniert, aber ich bekomme keine Verbindung in der WinCC Runtime. Im Logger sehe ich die IP Adresse der WinCC VM mit dem Hinweis "Failed to connect to PLCSIM"
Im WinCC sind die Variablen im Simatic S7-1200, S7-1500 Channel angelegt. Einstellungen sind IP Adresse auf eingestellte IP, Zugangspunkt ist die entsprechende Netzwerkkarte der VM und die Produktfamilie s71500-Connection. Und da hörts ja dann schon auf, wass ich bei S7-1500 im WinCC einstellen kann. Windows Firewall habe ich jetzt extra mal deaktiviert, aber keine Änderung.

Mich wundert halt, dass der Softing koppelt während WinCC nicht zugreifen kann. Hast du noch irgendeinen Tipp für mich?

Danke!


----------



## ChristophD (15 März 2017)

Hi,
ich würde vermuten das WinCC das PLCSIM auf dem gleichen Rechner erwartet wenn du die PLCSIM Kopplung auswählst.
Kannst du statt PLCSIM einfach eine TCP/IP Kopplung auswählen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MatMer (15 März 2017)

Hi,

also WinCC steht auf TCP/IP Kopplung. Die Gegenseite ist halt PLCSIM und keine echte SPS.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2017)

Die Fehlermeldung "Failed to connect to PLCSIM" in WinCC hört sich aber danach an, als wenn da noch etwas auf Plcsim steht.
Mit Nettoplcsim muss WinCC so eingestellt werden, als wenn es mit der echten SPS kommuniziert, also unter dem TCP/IP-Baum in WinCC. Was du beschreibst ist das ja auch noch so.

Ich habe allerdings WinCC 7.4 noch nicht mit Nettoplcsim/Plcsim testen können.
Denn beispielsweise funktioniert WinCC 7.3 nicht mehr mit Plcsim V14, mit Plcsim V13 (und Nettoplcsim) funktioniert WinCC 7.3 hingegen einwandfrei. Allerdings liegt das Problem auf Protokollebene, ich weiß aber nicht ob das auch mit WinCC7.3 und einer realen 1500 mit neuerer Firmware auftritt.
Im Siemens Supportforum hatte jemand zumindest den Fall, dass ein WinCC 7.2 nicht mehr mit einer echten 1200 und der neuesten Firmware kommunizieren kann. Wie man es sonst von WinCC gewohnt ist, d.h. das kann mit jeder Siemens S7 sprechen, scheint mit den neuen 1200/1500 nicht mehr zu gelten. Siemens hat das aber nicht (öffentlich) dokumentiert, welche WinCC Version mit welcher Steuerungsgeneration/Firmwarestand kompatibel ist.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Siemens hat das aber nicht (öffentlich) dokumentiert, welche WinCC Version mit welcher Steuerungsgeneration/Firmwarestand kompatibel ist.



Ich wette, das wissen die selbst nicht genau und bekommen erst nach und nach mit, das es hier hakt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 März 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich wette, das wissen die selbst nicht genau und bekommen erst nach und nach mit, das es hier hakt.


Oder so. Wahrscheinlich ist der WinCC Teil eine andere Abteilung. Die TIA-Leute frickeln in üblicher Weise vor sich hin, mit jedem Servicepack wird erstmal alles auf links gedreht - ist bei TIA ja egal, du musst ja immer alles zusammen hochrüsten weil sonst nichts mehr geht. Und die WinCC Leute bekommen davon nichts mit.
Das dürfte interessant werden, wenn der Kunde ein Multiserver/client WinCC am Laufen hat das er gerade für ein paar tausend Euro hochgerüstet hat damit es mit der 1500 kommunizieren kann, und es dann ein halbes Jahr später mit der neuen Steuerung nicht mehr zusammenspielt.


----------



## MatMer (16 März 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung "Failed to connect to PLCSIM" in WinCC hört sich aber danach an, als wenn da noch etwas auf Plcsim steht.
> Mit Nettoplcsim muss WinCC so eingestellt werden, als wenn es mit der echten SPS kommuniziert, also unter dem TCP/IP-Baum in WinCC. Was du beschreibst ist das ja auch noch so.


Die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht im WinCC sondern im Logger vom NetToPLCSim, sprich der bekommt wohl mit das WinCC gerne möchte aber das Routen klappt dann nicht.
Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt kannst du ja berichten ob es mit der Konsteallation gehen müsste. Wir bestellen jetzt kurzfristig eine 1517-3 PN/DP so das der Kollege weiter testen kann. 

Trotzdem Danke für das schnelle Feedback


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 März 2017)

MatMer schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht im WinCC sondern im Logger vom NetToPLCSim, sprich der bekommt wohl mit das WinCC gerne möchte aber das Routen klappt dann nicht.
> Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt kannst du ja berichten ob es mit der Konsteallation gehen müsste. Wir bestellen jetzt kurzfristig eine 1517-3 PN/DP so das der Kollege weiter testen kann.



Dann schlägt schon der Verbindungsaufbau zu Plcsim fehl. Bei meinen Tests mit WinCC 7.3 und TIA V14 kommt die Verbindung aber noch problemlos zu stande.
Was steht denn vor der Fehlermeldung: "Connecting to Plcsim using S7Comm-Plus mode for 1200/1500" oder "Connecting to Plcsim using S7Comm mode for 300/400 or 1200/1500 (not optimized)"?

Da der Verbindungsaufbau zu Plcsim je nach Protokollvariante unterschiedlich abläuft, entscheide ich das am ersten Telegramm das eintrifft.
Bei WinCC mit dem Opt. 1200/1500 Treiber sollte S7Comm-Plus erscheinen, bei den Tests mit dem Softing-OPC-Server (der wahrscheinlich noch auf Absolutadressen zugreift) dann S7Comm.

Habt ihr ein Servicepack oder Update für TIA V14 installiert? 
Die PG/PC-Schnittstelle für S7online auf dem TIA-PC ist beim Test auf "PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500(TCP/IP)" eingestellt?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 März 2017)

Ich habe nochmal mit installiertem V14 Update 2 getestet. Zusammen mit WinCC 7.3 gleiches Verhalten wie bisher: Verbindung zu Plcsim kommt zustande, aber wenn sich WinCC gegenüber der SPS mit dem SessionKey authentifizieren will, wirft ihn Plcsim mit Fehlermeldung raus. Als ob Siemens da was an der Verschlüsselung geändert hat. Ein Umstellen der Firmware im TIA-Projekt auf eine ältere Variante (1.8) bringt auch keine Änderung.
Daran kann ich bei Nettoplcsim nichts ändern, da das auf der S7 Protokollebene abläuft.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2017)

Wie jemand im Siemens-Supportforum schrieb, funktionieren weder WinCC 7.3 noch WinCC 7.4 mit TIA Plcsim V14, d.h. auch nicht ohne Nettoplcsim wenn sich WinCC und TIA auf einem PC befinden direkt über den Plcsim-Kanal in WinCC.
Angeblich soll das in TIA Plcsim V14 nochmal irgendwann korrigiert werden, mit dem Update 2 hat sich zumindest nichts geändert.


----------



## MatMer (3 Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab am Freitag auf der Hannover Messe mit einem PLCSIM Mitarbeiter von Siemens über dieses Problem gesprochen. Er hat mir das bestätigt, WinCC 7.3 und 7.4 können von Siemens Seite schon gar nicht auf PLCSIM Advanced koppeln (Verschlüsselungs Technik). Erst mit WinCC 7.4 SP1 wäre eine Kopplung möglich. Ich hab jetzt noch keinen Testaufbau mit der WinCC Version werde das aber zeitnah mal angehen. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Mai 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das in Plcsim korrigiert.
Das betrifft ja nicht nur WinCC, sondern z.B. auch den Simatic.Net OPC-Server. Zumindest in Version 12 konnte dieser mit TIA-Plcsim V13 und Nettoplcsim noch erfolgreich getestet werden. Mit TIA-Plcsim V14 gleiches Problem wie bei WinCC: es geht nichts mehr.
Entweder da hat bei Siemens mal wieder jemand "gebastelt" ohne sich der Tragweite seines Tuns bewusst zu sein, oder das wurde bewusst gemacht - aus ganz speziellen Gründen. Warum sonst muss Plcsim ein anderes Authentifizierungsverfahren / Keys verwenden wie eine reale SPS? Denn mit einer echten 1500 und dem aktuellsten Firmwarestand funktioniert WinCC 7.3 doch noch, oder auch nicht?


----------



## Windoze (9 Mai 2017)

Der einzige Grund andere Keys zu verwenden ist das Reverse-Engineering zu erschweren.
An die Keys in der CPU kommt man warscheinlich nur sehr schwierig dran...


----------



## Nolle (7 Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich weiß das Thema ist schon was älter, aber ich hab trotzdem eine Frage dazu.
Ich hab Tia V14 SP1, PlcSim V14 und NetToPlcSim S7o-v1.2.1 und kann den Port 102 nicht ändern. Wenn ich  s7oiehsx64 im Task Manager oder über cmd beende, bekomme ich Tia mit PlcSim nicht mehr verbunden. Zudem meldet NetToPlcSim das PlcSim nicht läuft (was ja auch verständlich ist). Wenn ich NetToPlcSim versuchen lasse den Port 102 freizuschalten bekomme ich den Fehler der im Anhang ist. (Ich bin admin auf diesem PC) 
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo der Fehler liegen könnte?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juni 2017)

Hi,
ist das Windows 8 oder 10?
Darunter habe ich Nettoplcsim noch nicht getestet, bzw. kann es auch nicht weil ich nur Windows 7 habe.

Auf relativ langsamen PCs kam es schon mal vor, dass der Dienst nicht in der von mir vorgesehenen Zeit gestoppt werden konnte. Dieser Timeout ist bei der 1.2.1 aber auf 20 Sekunden hochgesetzt worden, und ich habe einen weiteren Versuch ergänzt falls das immer noch nicht reichen sollte. Diese Abfrage kommt jedoch nur, wenn es auch eine TimeoutException gab.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist es wohl ein anderes Problem was ich bisher noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juni 2017)

Achso, auch wenn du Adminrechte auf dem PC hast, musst du Nettoplcsim trotzdem mit Administratorrechten starten (rechter Mausklick auf die Nettoplcsim.exe -> Als Administrator ausführen).
Zumindest so lange du nicht die Kontensteuerung / UAC deaktiviert hast.

Das liegt daran, dass Nettoplcsim ohne Installation läuft.


----------



## Nolle (8 Juni 2017)

hey vielen Dank für deine Hilfe...das mit dem Rechtsklick als Administrator ausführen war der Fehler


----------



## ronnie.b (26 Juni 2017)

Hallo Thomas,
ich bekomme seit neuestem keine Verbindung mehr zum PLCSim hin.
Bekomme immer die Meldung
"No TCP/IP reachable PLC detected."
"Please check if Plcsim is running."

Projektiert ist eine 315 PN/DP und PLCSim steht auch auf TCP/IP.
Hast du da eine Idee? Hat sonst eigentlich immer funktioniert. Ich hab aber schon länger nicht mehr damit gearbeitet.
Betriebssystem ist Win7 + Step7 5.5 SP4


----------



## ronnie.b (26 Juni 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Funktioniert nach dieser Vorgehensweise
"
[h=2]Special for using Nettoplcsim with Step 7 V5.5 SP4 under 64 Bit Windows"[/h]


----------



## semmiw (17 April 2018)

*Danke Thomas*

Danke Thomas für dieses Tool. Es ist wirklich super toll. 
Und funktioniert bei mir auf problemlos.
lg Walter


----------



## Trimmi807 (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

ich nutze TIA V15 und habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft eine Verbindung herzustellen. Gibt es zu TIA V15 schon irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte / Neuigkeiten?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Oktober 2018)

Trimmi807 schrieb:


> ich nutze TIA V15 und habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft eine Verbindung herzustellen. Gibt es zu TIA V15 schon irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte / Neuigkeiten?


Ich habe es selber mit der V15 noch nicht getestet, aber vor kurzem hat jemand hier im Forum erfolgreich ein reales Siemens Panel an Plcsim V15 mit einer 1500 über Nettoplcsim betrieben.

Mit welchem Gerät oder Software hast du denn vor dich mit Plcsim zu verbinden?
Wenn du per Absolutadressierung auf Bereiche in einer 1200/1500 zugreifen möchtest, dann musst du in den CPU-Einstellungen Put/Get erst erlauben. Da verhält sich Plcsim so wie eine echte SPS.


----------



## Smiththeonlyone (4 März 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche schon seit längerem nach einer Lösung in einer VM TIA und Zenon zu nutzen um offline Programm und VISU zu simulieren.
Nun habe ich hier von dem Programm NetToSim gelesen und dieses auch gleich installiert.

Nur leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung aufgebaut.
Hier meine Daten:

VM: VMWare Workstation 12 Player / Network: Bridged / IP: 192.168.1.241
Windows 7 64-bit

TIA-Portal: V15 Update 4
PLCSIM: V5.4 + SP8 Korrekturstand: 5.4.8.0 / IP-Adresse 10.164.12.129
Zenon: Version 7.60 SP0 Build36068 32Bit / eingestellte IP-Adresse: 192.168.1.241

Einstellungen im NetToSim: Network Adress: 192.168.1.241 / PLCSimAdress: 10.164.12.129 Rack/Slot: 0/2
Status ist RUNNING, aber ich bekomme mit dem Zenon-Treiber (S7 TCP IP-Treiber / IP: 192.168.1.241 / Lokaler TSAP: 01:00 / Remote TSAP: 02:02) keine Verbindung

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen kann?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 März 2019)

Hallo,

sind bei dir Zenon und TIA in der gleichen VM, oder in verschiedenen? Das konnte ich nicht wirklich herauslesen. Bei Zenon musst du als IP-Adresse der SPS auf jeden Fall immer die einstellen, die du bei Nettoplcsim unter "Network" ausgewählt hast.

Wenn du eine S7-1500 simulieren willst und der Zenon-Treiber über Absolutadressen arbeitet, musst du auf jeden Fall in der Hardwarekonfiguration der SPS auch Put/Get freigeben. Das ist in Plcsim nicht anders als in der echten SPS. Mit der symbolischen Anbindung an Plcsim der 1200/1500 kommen was ich bisher festgestellt habe viele Drittanbieter nicht klar. Wobei Siemens selber mit WinCC mit ihrer eigenen Software auch schon Probleme hatte.

Wenn Plcsim läuft kannst du auch mal das Monitor-Fenster einer Station aktivieren. Dort sollte eine eingehende Verbindungsanfrage zumindest aufgelistet werden.


----------



## Smiththeonlyone (4 März 2019)

Ja, Zenon und TIA sind in der gleichen VM.

ich simuliere aktuell allerdings keine S7-1500 sondern eine S7-300 (315-2 PN/DP), da es sich um ein Projekt mit einer VIPA-Steuerung handelt.
In den Hardwareeinstellung habe ich leider nichts mit Put/Get gefunden.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Wenn ich in dem Programm NetToSim auf die drei Punkte neben der "PLC Sim Adress" klicke, dann kommt die Meldung
"No TCP/IP reachable PLC detected" ... Also findet er schon die PLCSIM-Steuerung nicht. :/

Hier die Meldungen aus dem Monitor bei dem Starten der Zenon-Runtime:
13:20:56.697 Started monitoring server 'PLC#001' on interface 192.168.1.241.
13:23:01.559 [192.168.1.241:50134] Failed to connect to Plcsim
13:23:22.430 [192.168.1.241:50137] Failed to connect to Plcsim
13:23:42.839 [192.168.1.241:50138] Failed to connect to Plcsim


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 März 2019)

Wenn Nettoplcsim da kein Plcsim findet, dann wird es auch später nicht funktionieren.
Ist deine PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf PLCSIM.TCP eingestellt?

Ich habe es mit installiertem TIA V15 noch nicht selber testen können. Auch wenn das Plcsim für die 300/400 das aus Step7 V5.x ist, wird trotzdem bei einer TIA Installation daran etwas geändert.


----------



## Smiththeonlyone (5 März 2019)

Ja, die PG/PC-Schnittstelle ist im PLCSIM auf TCP/IP eingestellt.
Ich bekomm leider keine Verbindung hin, auch mit einem leeren 300er-PLCSIM-Projekt.

Wenn ich Zeit finde, probiere ich mal eine 1500er-Simulation aus.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 März 2019)

Es muss die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf PLCSIM.TCP stehen, und in Plcsim in der Auswahlliste muss auch PLCSIM(TCP/IP) eingestellt sein.

Kannst du denn zum Programmieren bei Plcsim online gehen?


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2019)

@Thomas




Kann ich die 192.168.113.21 eigentlich anpingen?
Versuche mit WinCC7.5 zu Testzwecken verbinden (2 verschiedene VM 193.168.113.118, 192.168.113.119).
Die 2 VM können sich gegenseitig anfingen, aber die .21 kann aus keiner heraus anfingen.
Das ist mit vor Jahren schon mal gelungen, aber nun klappt es einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2019)

Irgendwas mache ich falsch.
XP, Step7, Win10, keine Verbindung möglich.

Aegh..., ich darf dann nicht zur IP der SPS verbinden, sondern zur IP des PC (hier der VM). Korrekt?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Juli 2019)

Ja, genau. Erreichbar ist Plcsim immer unter der Adresse die bei "Network Address" eingestellt ist.
Wenn du bei deiner Client-Anwendung die SPS-Adresse nicht umstellen willst, dann müsstest du die IP-Adresse des PCs entsprechend umstellen. Oder du fügst der Netzwerkkarte eine weitere passende IP-Adresse hinzu.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2019)

Was ich unter Win10 noch nicht hinbekommen habe, das WinCC 7.5 auch die Verbindung herstellt.
Ich kann die andere VM anpingen, aber bekommen mit WinCC keine Verbindung.
TestIso_TCP funktioniert von der WinCC-VM zur PLCSIM-VM.
Gibt es da noch etwas für WinCC einstellen? Hab eigentlich schon alles durch. 
Ich teste das nochmal mit einer realen SPS.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Juli 2019)

In WinCC musst du unabhängig von Nettoplcsim bei den Systemparametern TCP/IP die entsprechende Netzwerkschnittstelle einstellen. Wenn du dort S7ONLINE eingestellt hast, dann musst du noch über den PG/PC-Schnittstelle Dialog in der Systemsteuerung S7ONLINE auf die Netzwerkschnittstelle einstellen welche mit der SPS kommunizieren kann.

Hast du bei WinCC denn auch Simatic.Net von der anderen Install-DVD installiert? Denn ohne Simatic.Net fehlen elementare Teile der Protokolltreiber für die S7, das wäre dann nur etwas für einen WinCC Client ohne direkte SPS-Anbindung.

Wenn TestIso_TCP (ich gehe davon aus du verwendest die exe aus libnodave) funktioniert, dann ist die Verbindung zu Plcsim über Nettoplcsim grundsätzlich in Ordnung.

Wobei die Tage jemand bei Sourceforge im Hilfeforum ebenfalls von Problemen mit Plcsim/Nettoplcsim unter Windows 10 berichtet hat. Ich habe es selber unter Windows 10 noch nicht getestet, aber es gibt soweit ich weiß User die das auch darunter laufen haben. Und dein Test mit der testIsoTCP zeigt ja auch, dass es grundsätzlich zu funktionieren scheint.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2019)

Danke Thomas,

funktioniert jetzt bestens (WinCCV7.4, WinCCV7.5 WinCCProf V15.1).
Damit kann ich mal testen.
Ich habe auf allen 3 VM Simatic.Net nachinstalliert. Ob das bei V15.1 notwendig war, kann ich jetzt gar nicht mehr sagen, aber es läuft.
Komisch immerhin, dass ich auch vorher auf allen 3 VM die PG-Schnittstelle hatte und diese auch einstellen konnte.
Da kam ich gar nicht auf Simatic.Net.

NetToPLCSIM erstart mit immerhin die SPS beim Test.
Mal sehen, ob die simulierte 1500-er auch läuft, aber das wäre nicht der Schwerpunkt.
Ein Video im Netz legt das nahe, aber nur nicht optimiert natürlich.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Juli 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> funktioniert jetzt bestens (WinCCV7.4, WinCCV7.5 WinCCProf V15.1).
> Damit kann ich mal testen.
> Ich habe auf allen 3 VM Simatic.Net nachinstalliert. Ob das bei V15.1 notwendig war, kann ich jetzt gar nicht mehr sagen, aber es läuft.
> Komisch immerhin, dass ich auch vorher auf allen 3 VM die PG-Schnittstelle hatte und diese auch einstellen konnte.
> Da kam ich gar nicht auf Simatic.Net.


Es reicht auch aus wenn ein anderes Siemens-Produkt installiert ist welches die Treiber mitbringt, z.B. Step7. 



Ralle schrieb:


> NetToPLCSIM erstart mit immerhin die SPS beim Test.
> Mal sehen, ob die simulierte 1500-er auch läuft, aber das wäre nicht der Schwerpunkt.
> Ein Video im Netz legt das nahe, aber nur nicht optimiert natürlich.



Ob das im optimierten Modus funktioniert hängt auch von der TIA Plcsim Version ab. Z.B. funktioniert WinCC 7.3 mit TIA Plcsim V13, aber nicht mit V14, auch ohne Nettoplcsim (d.h. wenn WinCC und Plcsim auf einem Rechner laufen). Das Verhalten wurde aber soweit ich weiß mit WinCC 7.4 und einem bestimmten Servicepack behoben (ich vermute Plcsim verwendet andere Zugriffsschlüssel oder etwas in der Art). Ich habe es selber mit aktuellen Versionen nicht weiter getestet, dieser Versions- und Inkompatibilitätswirwarr nervt nur noch.

Kannst ja anschließend eine Rückmeldung geben was mit welcher Version funktioniert, und was ggf. nicht.


----------



## ronnie.b (29 November 2019)

Funktioniert Net2PLCSim auch mit dem PLCSIM TiaV15.1 und S7-1500 ?
Ich kann zwar alles anlegen und starten aber bekomme keine Verbindung hin.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 November 2019)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> Funktioniert Net2PLCSim auch mit dem PLCSIM TiaV15.1 und S7-1500 ?
> Ich kann zwar alles anlegen und starten aber bekomme keine Verbindung hin.



Im Prinzip ja, hängt aber von der Client Anwendung ab.

Eine Zugriff über Put/Get sollte auf jeden Fall immer funktionieren, dann muss in der CPU aber der Put/Get Zugriff freigeschaltet werden und die Datenbausteine auf die du zugreifen möchtest müssen "nicht optimiert" sein. Das müsstest du bei einer realen CPU genau so einstellen.

Bei symbolischen Zugriffen gab es vor allem mit Drittanbietern Probleme, und es gibt auch z.B. auch Kombinationen zwischen WinCC V7.x und TIA Plcsim die nicht funktionieren. Das liegt aber nicht an Nettoplcsim, sondern dass die Clientanwendung mit dem leicht anderen Verhalten von Plcsim nicht umgehen kann.

Womit möchtest du denn auf Plcsim zugreifen?


----------



## ronnie.b (2 Dezember 2019)

OK, Fehler gefunden.
Ich hatte eine Adresse von meiner Netzwerkkarte angewählt aber den Stecker nicht drin.


----------



## HolleHonig (27 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein TP900comfort mit PLCsim via Nettoplcsim zu verbinden, um ein paar Dinge am realen Panel ohne vorhandene CPU zu testen.
Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, eine Verbindung herzustellen. 
Das Ganze läuft unter WIN10 mit TIAV15.1. Die CPU ist eine 1511C-1PN.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass ich das mit den IP-Adressen noch nicht richtig eingestellt habe.
Mein Laptop hat die 192.168.0.150. Die simulierte CPU hat die 192.168.0.2 und das HMI hat die 192.168.0.1
Was muss ich denn nun in Nettoplcsim bei "Network IP Adress" einstellen? 
Muss ich die IP meines Laptops ändern?

Was mir dann noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich die PG/PC-Schnittstelle, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben auf "S7ONLINE (STEP7) -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1" stelle, dann wird die IP-Adresse von Nettoplcsim bei PLCsim nicht erkannt. Wenn die Schnittstelle auf "PLCSIM.TCPIP.1" steht, dann erkennt Nettoplcsim die IP-Adresse.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, bei dem die Verbindung schonmal funktioniert hat.
So eine kurze Anleitung für "Dummies" wäre super


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2020)

> Mein Laptop hat die 192.168.0.150. Die simulierte CPU hat die 192.168.0.2 und das HMI hat die 192.168.0.1



Ich kann dir bei deinem eigentlichen Problem nicht helfen, würde dir aber empfehlen, andere IP Adressen zu verwenden.
Gerade die 192.168.0.1 ist die Standard Adresse vieler Geräte wie z.B. Router.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2020)

Welche SPS soll denn simuliert werden?
Unterstützt denn NetToPLCSim überhaupt die S7-1200 bzw. S7-1500? 
Oder nur die S7-300 bzw. S7-400? 
Bzw. sind die oben von Thomas erwähnten PUT/GET Einstellungen vorgenommen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2020)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Welche SPS soll denn simuliert werden?
> Unterstützt denn NetToPLCSim überhaupt die S7-1200 bzw. S7-1500?
> Oder nur die S7-300 bzw. S7-400?
> Bzw. sind die oben von Thomas erwähnten PUT/GET Einstellungen vorgenommen?



Vermutlich schon ( aber wie gesagt, ich nutze es nicht... )
https://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-un...erkerweiterung-nettoplcsim-50.html#post705907


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Februar 2020)

HolleHonig schrieb:


> ich versuche gerade ein TP900comfort mit PLCsim via Nettoplcsim zu verbinden, um ein paar Dinge am realen Panel ohne vorhandene CPU zu testen.
> Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, eine Verbindung herzustellen.
> Das Ganze läuft unter WIN10 mit TIAV15.1. Die CPU ist eine 1511C-1PN.
> 
> ...


Ja, du müsstest dann die IP-Adresse deines Laptops auf die der SPS, d.h. 192.168.0.2 ändern, oder der Netzwerkkarte diese Adresse als weitere hinzufügen.
Plcsim ist immer nur unter der bei Nettoplcsim eingestellten Adresse unter "Network address" erreichbar. Und diese muss natürlich auf dem PC auch an einem Netzwerkadapter vorhanden sein.



HolleHonig schrieb:


> Was mir dann noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich die PG/PC-Schnittstelle, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben auf "S7ONLINE (STEP7) -> PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500.TCPIP.1" stelle, dann wird die IP-Adresse von Nettoplcsim bei PLCsim nicht erkannt. Wenn die Schnittstelle auf "PLCSIM.TCPIP.1" steht, dann erkennt Nettoplcsim die IP-Adresse.


Die Bezeichnung der PG/PC-Schnittstellen hat Siemens immer mal wieder geändert, ich meine PLCSIM S7-1200/S7-1500 war bei TIA V12 und TIA V13 aktuell, dann wurde es geändert dass dort nur noch "PLCSIM.TCPIP" steht. Das ist so wie es aussieht zumindest bei V15.1 auch noch der letzte Stand. Aber ob es so bleibt weiß nur Siemens.

Grundsätzlich ist der Betrieb von Nettoplcsim auch mit Plcsim für die S7-1200/1500 (im optimierten S7comm-plus Modus) möglich, die Daten werden ja transparent vom Netzwerk an S7online durchgereicht. Aber nicht alle Kombinationen sind möglich (WinCC 7.3 funktioniert z.B. mit V13 TIA Plcsim für die 1500 aber nicht mit V14 Plcsim, mit WinCC 7.4 soll es dann wieder möglich sein), und Kommunikationstreiber von Drittanbietern ;-) haben auch so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Plcsim weil das Objektmodell etwas anders zu sein scheint, und wohl auch bei einigen Versionen andere Steuerungs-Keys verwendet werden.


----------



## HolleHonig (27 Februar 2020)

Jetzt geht es bei mir. 
Zum einen lags wohl daran, dass ich die IP meines Rechners auf die IP-Adresse der simulierten CPU stellen musste.
Der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass Nettoplcsim im WindowsDefender blockiert war.
Nachdem ich dort die eingehenden Verbindungen zugelassen habe, hat das HMI wunderbar mit PLCsim funktioniert.

Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## mathgi (5 März 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Tool NetToPlcSim schon ein paar mal verwendet was super funktioniert.

Jetzt habe ich die Anforderung dass ich gerne eine Fetch/Write Verbindung zu PLCSim bräuchte. Das scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. 
Jetzt kenn ich mich mit Fetch/Write zu wenig aus, aber wäre es denkbar diesen Zugangsweg auch in NetToPlcSim zu integrieren?

Oder hat jemand erfahrungen wie man das sonst simulieren kann?

Also konkret möchte ich ein S7-300/400 simulieren,
auf die von einem externen Windowsprogramm über Fetch/Write (dort ist die SPS IP und die Ports für Fetch & Write konfigurierbar) zugreift.
Wäre super wenn jemand eine Idee dazu hätte - merci


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 März 2020)

Fetch/Write oder auch Send/Receive ist mit Nettoplcsim nicht möglich.

Vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal ein paar Versuche gemacht wie sich das auch simulieren ließe. Dazu müssten aber im SPS-Programm die Kommunikationsbausteine ausgetauscht werden, weil ich die unterlagerten Systemfunktionen nicht beeinflussen kann. Außerdem muss die Kommunikation noch ein mal separat in einem DB parametriert werden, weil ich sonst die Konfiguration nicht auslesen kann. Letztenendes hat das zwar funktioniert, aber das ist zu umständlich zu parametrieren, und ob das Verhalten später mit dem einer realen SPS etwas zu tun hat ist fraglicht. Weil ich z.B. nicht weiß wie sich die verschiedenen Datenpuffer der S300-/400 und der verschiedenen CP-Varianten verhalten.

Möglich ist das durchaus zu programmieren (TCP-Server und Datenaustausch zu Plcsim über S7ProSim), aber für einmaligen Aufwand ist es vermutlich günstiger sich eine gebrauchte SPS mit CP zu diesem Zweck zu besorgen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 März 2020)

Ich habe gerade noch mal überlegt, Fetch/Write im passiv Modus wäre noch relativ einfach möglich da diese Funktionalität im Betriebssystem des CPs verarbeitet wird und nicht im SPS-Programm. Wenn du als Basis den Code die letzte Nettoplcsim Version vor S7onlinx verwendest (0.7.2), dann müsstest du dort das Fetch/Write-Protokoll ergänzen und ggf. Teile des Iso-On-TCP Stacks damit lange TSAPs erlaubt werden. Die Funktionen um auf Datenbereiche in Plcsim über S7Prosim zuzugreifen sind dort auch noch vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2020)

Aufgrund einer aktuellen Nachfrage habe ich eine Liste mit funktionierenden / nicht funktionierenden Kombinationen von Siemens WinCC und den verschiedenen TIA Plcsim Varianten erstellt. Denn WinCC war mit bestimmten TIA Plcsim Versionen nicht kompatibel, unabhängig von Nettoplcsim.

Die Kombinationen die ich bisher testen konnte habe ich hier aufgelistet:

https://sourceforge.net/p/nettoplcsim/wiki/Home/

Falls jemand schon anderen Kombinationen erfolgreich oder nicht erfolgreich testen konnte, würde ich mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen. Dann kann ich das im Wiki ergänzen.
Beispielsweise Kombinationen von OPC-Servern von Drittanbietern mit TIA Plcsim. Hilfreich ist dabei die genaue Softwareversion und Updatestand, da wie bei WinCC z.B. die Kommunikation mit einem bestimmten Update wieder möglich war.

Das betrifft nur die neue symbolische Kommunikationsvariante mit TIA Plcsim, das klassische Put/Get ist immer möglich.


----------

